# LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW



## CPT BOY

WHOS GOING???


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> WHOS GOING???


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

LATINS FINEST WELL BE IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE


----------



## El Sureno 48

Classic Oldies CC. will be there!!!!


----------



## El Sureno 48




----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:yes:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

CPT BOY said:


> WHOS GOING???


can you take me with you


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> can you take me with you


And I'll go with you!


----------



## sharky_510

I'm


----------



## CPT BOY

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> can you take me with you



yes sir:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209

I ALREADY GOT MY PLANE TICKETS....:drama::h5:


----------



## ray-13

Lattin World Bakersfield will be there..... :thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics will be in the house.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREET STYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES 
WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

**CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO PRINT OUT PRE_REGISTRATION FORM**

*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/LOWRIDER-2012SUPER-SHOW.pdf*​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EVIL THREAT CC will.be there


----------



## ElProfeJose

CPT BOY said:


> WHOS GOING???


We are!!!! TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. We have been waiting for this show all year. The LATINS FINEST FAMILY WILL BE THERE. TTT. 




LaReinaDelMundo said:


> **CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO PRINT OUT PRE_REGISTRATION FORM**
> 
> *http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/LOWRIDER-2012SUPER-SHOW.pdf*​


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## screwed up loco

7 years in a row and counting for me. can't wait! :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

screwed up loco said:


> 7 years in a row and counting for me. can't wait! :thumbsup:

























**CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO PRINT OUT PRE_REGISTRATION FORM**

*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/LOWRIDER-2012SUPER-SHOW.pdf

*







*
*​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. We have been waiting for this show all year. The LATINS FINEST FAMILY WILL BE THERE. TTT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71merced

Estilo Merced will be in the house!!!!


----------



## low4life.toyo

LOW 4 LIFE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

BUMP THE SUPPPPER SHOW!!!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

**CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO PRINT OUT PRE_REGISTRATION FORM**

*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/LOWRIDER-2012SUPER-SHOW.pdf*​


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE:yes:


----------



## 83bluemagic

~INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO~ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## mr.widow-maker

*LATINS FINEST IN THE MUTHA F*CKIN HOUSE !!! *


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

chevitos cc family affair


----------



## sp00kyi3

RolliN DreamZ CC southern califas


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Goodtimes Oklahoma: Reservations made


----------



## 63hardtoprider

I'm FINALLY going to get to bring me and my car this year!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LowIndyd

Went last year for the first time. Loved it, gonna be there this year, can't wait!


----------



## CPT BOY

:nicoderm:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

SANTANA CAR N BIKE TO REPP O.C UP IN THERE:nicoderm:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Will be there again this year. :wave:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

Luxurious will be showing


----------



## Guam707

I'll be there.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:h5:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53

daomen said:


> SANTANA CAR N BIKE TO REPP O.C UP IN THERE:nicoderm:


CLASSICS GONNA HELP REP DA OC IN LV


----------



## locoloco62

*IMPALAS. TX will be there!!!!*


----------



## Nickg

Big Tymerz ready to roll


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

**CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO PRINT OUT PRE_REGISTRATION FORM**

*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/LOWRIDER-2012SUPER-SHOW.pdf

*















*
*










_*SEE EVERYBODY THERE CAN'T WAIT
*_


----------



## screwed up loco

How much are wristbands purchased during the setup this year? :cheesy:


----------



## RIDIN DIRTY *64*

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE !!


----------



## CPT BOY

classic53 said:


> CLASSICS GONNA HELP REP DA OC IN LV



:thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

??? WHERE IS EVERYONE STAYING???


----------



## screwed up loco

staying at the Wynn. only because I got it for dirt cheap. I'm usually at Palace Station :nicoderm:


----------



## Blue_moon69

T T T


----------



## rosieomar03

Will Def be there!!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:









:wave:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

1SEXY80 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> chevitos cc family affair


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Goodtimes Oklahoma: Reservations made


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

Mr.Chop Top said:


> EVIL THREAT CC will.be there


----------



## $moneymike$

plane tickets ready reservations made


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW TO PRINT OUT PRE_REGISTRATION FORM**

*http://lqproductions.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/LOWRIDER-2012SUPER-SHOW.pdf

*







*
*​


----------



## Sporty67

Ontario classics will be representing


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

Looking for trailer to tow 6 or7 cars


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Finally booked Room for October 12 thru the 14 for the lowrider super show in las vegas, Latins finest bike club n car club to the top


----------



## MEXICA

Suave Mexhikas


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics will be in the house representing


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

La quinta inn n suites


----------



## screwed up loco

8 more weeks!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

img upload


----------



## lowdude13

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Finally booked Room for October 12 thru the 14 for the lowrider super show in las vegas, Latins finest bike club n car club to the top


yupppp!! getting ready will b up there having a good old time !:yes:


----------



## lowdude13

T~T~T~ latins finest!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ

IDENTITY C.C. ARIZONA will be in the house!


----------



## oaktownraider

who is performing at the concert


----------



## silver-metal 82

Chicago will be in the House.


----------



## screwed up loco

:nicoderm:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

See yal there..UDCC will be up in the house..:yes:


lowdude13 said:


> yupppp!! getting ready will b up there having a good old time !:yes:


----------



## kandy-kutty87

IT WILL BE GOOD TO SEE YOU HOMIE, IT'S BEEN AWHILE..:yes:





BigMandoAZ said:


> IDENTITY C.C. ARIZONA will be in the house!


----------



## kandy-kutty87

United Dreams C.C. Yuma will be on the strip....


----------



## 714uniques

TTT


----------



## RML3864

I just booked my flight, hotel, and bought my show ticket.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

stylistics inc. los angeles will be ther:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650

CARNALES CUSTOMS CC aka 4C'z FAM 
NOR CAL BAY AREA 
WATERLOO IOWA
BURQUE NEW MEX 
& TUSCON ARIZONA
WILL BE IN THE HOUUUUUUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty67

Ontario classics registered staying in the ghetto hotel and loving it


----------



## RML3864

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> ??? WHERE IS EVERYONE STAYING???


*Luxor
*


----------



## Ethan61

Counting down the days!!!


----------



## DrasticNYC

See you guys there .
Drastic a.c. - New York City


----------



## Robert =woody65=

TTT


----------



## Zoom

We there!


----------



## ElProfeJose

We will be up there repoint the ie to the fullest!!


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREET STYLE LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

El Sureno 48 said:


> View attachment 512750
> Classic Oldies CC. will be there!!!!


 :wave:SUUPP JOSE!! :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

Sporty67 said:


> Ontario classics registered staying in the ghetto hotel and loving it


 :naughty::wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

was thinking about it


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Sureno 48

whats up Adam..........heard Together cruise night is happening, im going to try to make the next one.....


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

shyt im trying to go to one of these


----------



## verde

can i just take my car and enter it or does it got to qualify at another show?


----------



## SPOOON

StreetStyleL.A said:


> STREET STYLE LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE!!!


:thumbsup: StreetStyle Louisville, Ky will be there reppin SS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics Getting ready to cruise the strip this year.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Any cruise nite going on sunday after the show?


----------



## locoloco62

IMPALAS TX chapter along with other IMPALAS chapters will be there for sure!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

SPOOON said:


> :thumbsup: StreetStyle Louisville, Ky will be there reppin SS!!! :thumbsup:


Tight!!! See you there my brotha!!!


----------



## oaktownraider

"verde" you can take your ride and enter it thats not a problem :facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## oaktownraider

oct.11th. through oct,15th. orbitz.com $268.00 at the excaliber las vegas this is 4days jump on it before this promotion is gone 55percent discount jump all over it u cant beat this dealllllll........


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

oaktownraider said:


> oct.11th. through oct,15th. orbitz.com $268.00 at the excaliber las vegas this is 4days jump on it before this promotion is gone 55percent discount jump all over it u cant beat this dealllllll........


 ALREADY DID :h5:


----------



## Guam707

How much are wristbands?


----------



## screwed up loco

probably $30 or $35


----------



## screwed up loco

oaktownraider said:


> oct.11th. through oct,15th. orbitz.com $268.00 at the excaliber las vegas this is 4days jump on it before this promotion is gone 55percent discount jump all over it u cant beat this dealllllll........


Orbitz always got good deals. got the Wynn that weekend for 150 a nt then upgraded to a tower suite thru the Wynn for $100 a nt. a $650 nt room for only $250 :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON

StreetStyleL.A said:


> Tight!!! See you there my brotha!!!


CANT WAIT :run:


----------



## estilo71merced

ESTILO Merced will be at harrahs!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Can't wait for this show. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66

El Sureno 48 said:


> View attachment 512750
> Classic Oldies CC. will be there!!!!


lets try to keep it OUT of control again! haha qvo Jose?? This is Marcos from Brown Pride! Let me know the info on who's going...some of us wanna roll just to party! haha


----------



## JUST2C

Saco E , Saco street, Saco comp, MACH 3 coils, G-Force gear


















818 772-6623 (818)471-5820


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Is there gonna be anyone performing like ice cube was there last year??


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics will be in the house really looking foward to this years show.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest bike club oc chapter will be in the house along with latins finest ie car n bike club our mother chapter ttt...


----------



## ncridahz

Nor Cal Ridahz Sacramento will be there


----------



## ElProfeJose

ORALE SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!!!!



ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics will be in the house really looking foward to this years show.





YOU KNOW IT PLAYER WE ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS DATE!!!!!


TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest bike club oc chapter will be in the house along with latins finest ie car n bike club our mother chapter ttt...


----------



## ElProfeJose

WE ARE GETING THE RIDES READY THERE IS NOTHING LIKE THIS SHOW I WENT LAST YEAR AND IT WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!! NOT ONLY WAS THE SHOW OFF THE HOOK BUT MANNNN THE CRUISING DOWN THE VEGAS STRIP WAS OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!! TTT FOR THIS BAD ASS SHOW!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

ElProfeJose said:


> WE ARE GETING THE RIDES READY THERE IS NOTHING LIKE THIS SHOW I WENT LAST YEAR AND IT WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!! NOT ONLY WAS THE SHOW OFF THE HOOK BUT MANNNN THE CRUISING DOWN THE VEGAS STRIP WAS OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!! TTT FOR THIS BAD ASS SHOW!!!!!!!


glad to hear cruising is back on the strip after this show. i didnt even bother going after the show last year cuz its been so dead there after the show in previous years.


----------



## ElProfeJose

screwed up loco said:


> glad to hear cruising is back on the strip after this show. i didnt even bother going after the show last year cuz its been so dead there after the show in previous years.


Well if every one starts crusing that Sunday night. It will be off the hook. Last year we went crusing and we weren't the only ones. It was bad ass though.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

oaktownraider said:


> who is performing at the concert


LRM says Ice Cube, Lil Rob and MC Magic... But I don't know???


----------



## ElProfeJose

84euroclipbrougham said:


> LRM says Ice Cube, Lil Rob and MC Magic... But I don't know???


That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!











Will be there


----------



## 90rivimichael

Good Life car & Bike Club will be there


----------



## whatitdopickle

Outstanding c.c. will be there.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## LIL_GRIM




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

90rivimichael said:


> Good Life car & Bike Club will be there


See you there homies. :wave:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

Outstanding CC is still around? Is it the same club as in Pasadena CA?


----------



## julio

Post lots of pictures for the homies that can't make it!! Bigg thanks!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## screwed up loco

less than a month to go fellas! :nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay_drop

LIFES FINEST will be there


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

eastbay_drop said:


> LIFES FINEST will be there




where you guys staying homie


----------



## MEXICA

Im there homies


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ill be there..


----------



## JayDawg

whos gonna be there for swap? comin from canada, wanting too see what ill shit i could be buyin out there!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest bike club will be in the house


----------



## oneofakind

JUST SENT IN 7 PRE REG...TOPDOGS B.C. WILL BE THERE...


----------



## ElProfeJose

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest bike club will be in the house


U know it!!!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

_*Good luck to all those who are going out to vegas and entering their ride *_


----------



## 96tein

Will there be a pedal car class this year in vegas being the woodland stop is having three categories for them, or are they all lumpped together in special intrests...?


----------



## ElProfeJose

BUMP !!


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Of couse jus dip n will b there again


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!! Only a couple of weeks away!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## lowdude13

BUMP,BUMP,:boink:(cotton kandy):yes:SUPER SHOW!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

MORNING BUMP!!!! CAN'T WAIT TILL VEGAS!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT


----------



## ol e

HoodNational Riders in the MF hizzous!


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

i want to buy 2 wrist bands so if any one has some for the show pm me thanks


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump!!!


----------



## Sporty67

ElProfeJose said:


> Well if every one starts crusing that Sunday night. It will be off the hook. Last year we went crusing and we weren't the only ones. It was bad ass though.


I don't know why not so Manny lowlows hit the strip after the show all the lights reflecting of the paint all the hente walking the strip Ontario classic cruzed the stop till 1am that shit was Firme we should group up by that souvenir corner not shure of the cross streets but by circus circus n stratispear it was cracking at that location last year


----------



## lowdude13

Sporty67 said:


> I don't know why not so Manny lowlows hit the strip after the show all the lights reflecting of the paint all the hente walking the strip Ontario classic cruzed the stop till 1am that shit was Firme we should group up by that souvenir corner not shure of the cross streets but by circus circus n stratispear it was cracking at that location last year


hell ya we down will b up there!:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTT


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LUXURIOUS will be there


----------



## jose luis

Looking forward to going back to show after M. I. A. in a few years, hope to see some clean as rides


----------



## CPT BOY

Cant Wait


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Me neither :wave:


----------



## Roland510

CITY STYLE. CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS...


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump


----------



## Chucky-LL

LOLOWS CC WOULD BE IN VEGAS THIS YEAR WITH CARS. ALWAYS PUTTING DOWN FOR THE 818 VALLE.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

mr.glasshouse
Chucky-LL
RamonF


----------



## mr.glasshouse

ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## lowdude13

mr.glasshouse said:


> ITS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW


ya homie cant wait will b up there!!! t~t~t~uffin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 545845
> 
> 
> Cant Wait


ME EITHER I GET TO SEE THIS BADASS 65 IN PERSON


----------



## LoOpY

Chucky-LL said:


> LOLOWS CC WOULD BE IN VEGAS THIS YEAR WITH CARS. ALWAYS PUTTING DOWN FOR THE 818 VALLE.














 THATS RITE LO LOW'S C.C. TTMFT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

​


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## MalibuLou

WHERE'S EVERYONE PARTYING AT..LET'S GET A PRE PARTY CRACKIN SATURDAY OR FRIDAY NIGHT?????


----------



## screwed up loco

any latin nightclubs (not paisa)? the one at the Rio shut down


----------



## lowdude13

ready & waiting till the wheels fall off !!!!!!:yes: (COTTON KANDY) T~T~T~latins finestc.c./b.c.


----------



## brothajuan

A Shot From The LineUP At The Stratosphere Headed Into The Strip After The Show


----------



## Alex U Faka

*T.T.T*


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## MalibuLou

Let's get it crackin


----------



## 96tein

Anyone know how to get ahold of TeX from LRM....?


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

*I HAVE A LOT OF PEOPLE CALLING MY PHONE REGARDING REGISTRATION CONFIRMATIONS . THEY ARE CURRENTLY BEING PREPARED AND WILL BE SENT OUT TODAY AND TOMORROW. SO YOU SHOULD BE RECEIVING THEM ANY DAY.*


----------



## lowlinc93

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I HAVE A LOT OF PEOPLE CALLING MY PHONE REGARDING REGISTRATION CONFIRMATIONS . THEY ARE CURRENTLY BEING PREPARED AND WILL BE SENT OUT TODAY AND TOMORROW. SO YOU SHOULD BE RECEIVING THEM ANY DAY.*


Damn, I was wondering too, got some numbers to call at a show this weekend, was going to blow you guys up today!!  Hard to prepare if you don't have a comfirmation, and getting a week before the show seems like kind of short notice! Thanks for at least saying this I guess...


----------



## 96tein

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *I HAVE A LOT OF PEOPLE CALLING MY PHONE REGARDING REGISTRATION CONFIRMATIONS . THEY ARE CURRENTLY BEING PREPARED AND WILL BE SENT OUT TODAY AND TOMORROW. SO YOU SHOULD BE RECEIVING THEM ANY DAY.*


seems as if almost all the top contending bicycles are all being stuck outside.....


----------



## Sporty67

lowdude13 said:


> hell ya we down will b up there!:thumbsup:


cee u there homie


----------



## HighHitter Customs

Highhitter Customs will be there


----------



## Robert =woody65=

almost ready to enjoy good weekend:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

BUMP!!!


----------



## Certified Hustler 62

I HAVE AN EMPTY THREE CAR TRAILER LEAVING FROM SAN JOSE TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW THURSDAY OCTOBER 11, 2012 AND RETURNING MONDAY OCTOBER 15,2012. STAYING AT THE STRATOSPHERE HOTEL. PM FOR PRICE OR CALL ME AT 408-396-2976. I AM ONLY WILLING TO DO A ROUND TRIP DEAL.


----------



## ggomez

*Pre-show Hop off after-show Hop Off?*

Anyone know if there are going to be any Hop Offs before or after the show? Last year there was an event at a park but I missed it .. wonder if anything similar is going down this year?


----------



## LoOpY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:






will be their from the big 818:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

ggomez said:


> Anyone know if there are going to be any Hop Offs before or after the show? Last year there was an event at a park but I missed it .. wonder if anything similar is going down this year?


ITS GOING DOWN BRO;;BIG TIME;;;';;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;


----------



## ggomez

*Hop off?*

Bro? Who said anything about me being a guy? Lol.. anyway, when and where at? Let me know all the info! Thanks!


----------



## showoff85

How much.to enter the hop


----------



## mandoemex

*KRAZY KUTTING Car Club Plaques and Lowrider Bike parts and car parts deifinetly will be set-up on our 40 ft booth to sell and take orders like we do every year. This being our biggest year ever we would love to share our sucess with the lowriders going to Vegas. full set of Chrome arms will be on sale for $700 a set uppers and Lowers in stock, Trailing arms from $180 a set chrome plated also. Saturday and Sunday only. Plaques will sell for $100 anyone placing an order at the show, and Bike Plaques will go for $45 ea as well.
















































































































































*


----------



## HYDRO909

make sure to save up that cash were going to be blowing every thing out hoppos 1 day super show saving pre ordered items must be in by mond oct 8 2012


----------



## ggomez

HOP OFF INFO!


----------



## screwed up loco

damn its next week already. gotta get my stuff in order. we takin over Vegas!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK ...


----------



## Madd-Dogg

cant wait until next week this will be my 1st time!


----------



## impala63

MOSTHATED CC from Colorado will be there.


----------



## Guam707

If anyone has any wristbands for sale let me know.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Got my acceptance letter today!


----------



## Heath V

Very nice, I'm a big fan of your car too but are you taking a picture while driving 50mph? Lol be careful.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

upload photo


----------



## mr6two

:inout:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## CasinoDreams

cant wait plane leave wednesday,see the homies there


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Heath V said:


> Very nice, I'm a big fan of your car too but are you taking a picture while driving 50mph? Lol be careful.


Daughter took the picture while I was holding the paper!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ttt


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## Heath V

63hardtoprider said:


> Daughter took the picture while I was holding the paper!


Ah good!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

_:thumbsup:ALMOST THAT TIME ...._


----------



## big fish

*BIG FISH ENTERPRISES*

BIG FISH WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Sporty67

ggomez said:


> Anyone know if there are going to be any Hop Offs before or after the show? Last year there was an event at a park but I missed it .. wonder if anything similar is going down this year?


They posted one for monday


----------



## showoff85

Any one know the price to enter the hop and the hop rules ?


----------



## LowIndyd

TTT!


----------



## RUBIO1987

IF ANYONE HAS AN INDOOR SPOT 10x10 leT me knw pay watever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TraditionCC

Did Lowrider finally break up the 50's category or is 50's bombs still competing with 58 and 59 impalas?


----------



## OLDTIME47

TraditionCC said:


> Did Lowrider finally break up the 50's category or is 50's bombs still competing with 58 and 59 impalas?


WHAT KIND OF STUPID FUCKING IDEA IS THAT? WHAT THE FUCK IS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THINKING? SINCE WHEN WAS A BOMB IN CONNECTION WITH ANY LATE 50'S CHEVY FOR BOMB STATUS OR IMPALA STATUS. TWO WAY WAY WAY SEPERATE KINDS OF CARS.

LOWRIDER, PULLED YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS!


----------



## japos 84

TOUCH OF STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE :tongue:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

Can't wait


----------



## ElProfeJose

Latins finest will be in the house.


----------



## Chucky-LL

*SWITCHES AND BITCHES ALMOST READY FOR VEGAS...LOLOWSCARCLUB TO THE FULLEST...818...*


----------



## showoff85

Well just got an email from lowrider saying that the hop for vegas if full . That suck would of like to take my truck out there to hop oh well


----------



## Chucky-LL

*LOLOWSCC CHUCKSTER...*

THAT SUCKS..HOMIES..:thumbsdown:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## ray-13

Almost the day..... !!! Good luck everyone and lets have a great day in the big city of Vegas.. !! Were the best goes to handle business......


----------



## mr.widow-maker

GOT MY HOPPER READY.LOL


----------



## EVIL91

Got a out door spot for sale not going to make it


----------



## ChicanoWayz66

LEAVING SATURDAY MORNING....4 DAYS AND A WAKE UP! BROWN PRIDE OC WILL BE STAYING AT THE EXCALIBUR! WHO IS STAYING WHERE?


----------



## screwed up loco

staying at the Wynn. fuck it. yolo!


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

ray-13 said:


> Almost the day..... !!! Good luck everyone and lets have a great day in the big city of Vegas.. !! Were the best goes to handle business......


:thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

how much :dunno:


EVIL91 said:


> Got a out door spot for sale not going to make it


----------



## REGAL81

84euroclipbrougham said:


> LRM says Ice Cube, Lil Rob and MC Magic... But I don't know???


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> GOT MY HOPPER READY.LOL


Lol.


----------



## EVIL91

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> how much :dunno:


50 what I payed for it bro


----------



## INKEDUP

Does anybody have a hotel room needed for Saturday only...2 bed please pm me


----------



## sammysavage5

How can i pay u bro? i want it pm me payment info. u have the wristbands n paper work?


----------



## Sporty67

ElProfeJose said:


> Latins finest will be in the house.


Cee u guys there homies


----------



## blue jay

I got a lil problem.me and my club.pre reg almost 2months ago.all my club has gotten Confirmation early last week.today is tuesday and i still have not got mine.we went back and double checked everything on our end.and everything is good.and check was cashed.but still dont have a confirmation.any info will help.thanks


----------



## BigMandoAZ

blue jay said:


> I got a lil problem.me and my club.pre reg almost 2months ago.all my club has gotten Confirmation early last week.today is tuesday and i still have not got mine.we went back and double checked everything on our end.and everything is good.and check was cashed.but still dont have a confirmation.any info will help.thanks


Call the LRM office and ask for yolanda. she was the one I spoke to in regards to my pre-reg. she should be able to help you out.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

any body need coker 520-13's i have 2 left. 5/8 ww. asking $400 or best offer. new never mounted still in shipping package. can deliver to the show.


----------



## blue jay

BigMandoAZ said:


> Call the LRM office and ask for yolanda. she was the one I spoke to in regards to my pre-reg. she should be able to help you out.


Thanks...will do..


----------



## mr.widow-maker

3 more days till we are headed out on the journey to SIN CITY


----------



## LoOpY

mr.widow-maker said:


> 3 more days till we are headed out on the journey to SIN CITY


X2 LO LOW'S CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: REPING THE 818


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## Chucky-LL

LoOpY said:


> X2 LO LOW'S CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: REPING THE 818* LOLOWSCCTTT...*


----------



## thelou

3 more dayshno:you guys ready


----------



## mufasaJR87

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *IT'S OFFICIAL..
> 
> THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED
> 
> TO THE UNION PLAZA
> 
> CASINO/HOTEL
> 
> 1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101
> 
> SO SEE YOU ALL THERE
> 
> MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...
> 
> 2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN
> 
> FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..
> 
> AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME..
> 
> SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


nice sounds good well b out jumping c u there perm


----------



## Ethan61

Counting down the days!!!!!


----------



## DIMECASH

Join us Saturday Oct. 13 to celebrate the 15yr Anniversary of One1Luv CC and MC


----------



## ggomez

Line up for the show (concert) sucks this year so disappointing!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Latins finest will be in the house!!!


----------



## sammysavage5

ggomez said:


> Line up for the show (concert) sucks this year so disappointing!


i hope dj quik is headlining who wants to here a whole buncr of naughty. west coastin!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style Car Club will be there!



















Supporting Lowriders Nationwide is what we do! :h5:_


----------



## Johnny562

Anybody know the price of wristbands on Sat?


----------



## Chucky-LL

​COUNTING DOWN THE DAYS..LOLOWSCC818TTT


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

Xs 2


Johnny562 said:


> Anybody know the price of wristbands on Sat?


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Johnny562 said:


> Anybody know the price of wristbands on Sat?


Most Likely 25-30bucks


----------



## screwed up loco

81cutty'elite' said:


> Most Likely 25-30bucks


:yes: yup. most likely $30 :burn:


----------



## Wedo 505

Albuquerque Rollerz Only will be there with a nice line up of Impalas.....RFFR


----------



## 64Rag

Can't wait to get their going to be off the hook.


----------



## ROBLEDO

Yastuvo and Dream On wll have the long awaited Volume 1 DVD for sale at the show.


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Whos leaving from ie area high desert area in a lowrider maybe we can all caravan my club is trailering there cars im driving mine also my home boi will be filming the whole thing...get some footage if you want to roll i am leaving friday in the after noon shoot me a text or call 760 596 2493 my name is dee


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

A big head's up to all who are rolling out friday.


free picture hosting

Be safe out there!!


----------



## ggomez

Vegas gets real nasty with even just the smallest amount of rain. It already started raining today and is supposed to continue to rain until saturday. It most likely will flood and get real nasty !! BE PREPARED.


----------



## screwed up loco

i trust AccuWeathers forcasts the most. right now they say a chance of rain between midnight and 8am friday and thats it for the weekend.


----------



## MIS HUEVOS

I got a pre reg for sale if any body needs it hit me up 6615860035


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

screwed up loco said:


> i trust AccuWeathers forcasts the most. right now they say a chance of rain between midnight and 8am friday and thats it for the weekend.


 Damn i hope that is what happen's. i seriously dont want to do the 2010 az deal again.


----------



## mrsdirtyred

86bluemcLS said:


> Whos leaving from ie area high desert area in a lowrider maybe we can all caravan my club is trailering there cars im driving mine also my home boi will be filming the whole thing...get some footage if you want to roll i am leaving friday in the after noon shoot me a text or call 760 596 2493 my name is dee


gotta trailer showcars my boy see you there im going thursday night jdn


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Yea i kno keon ill catch u guys there any body else wana ride hit me up


----------



## ggomez

Trust accuweather all u want.. I live here and its already raining really bad woke up and there is water.everywhere.. Lets hope for the best like I said just b prepared


----------



## 1SEXY80

Vegas Here We Come, You Jente Be Careful Take It Easy On Them Wet Roads, Vegas Will Be There Like Homie Said Be Prepared And Give Your Self Plenty Of Drive Time...


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Geting ready to have a good ass time.


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

ttt


----------



## lowdude13

86bluemcLS said:


> Whos leaving from ie area high desert area in a lowrider maybe we can all caravan my club is trailering there cars im driving mine also my home boi will be filming the whole thing...get some footage if you want to roll i am leaving friday in the after noon shoot me a text or call 760 596 2493 my name is dee


hey bro good luck on the traffic will b leaving am friday c u up there b safeon the road!!!!latins finest c.c.


----------



## Q-DOG

Rollin out from Nor Cal....... Low C in da house!


----------



## Clown Confusion

anybody know how much ware they selling extra wristbands for


----------



## screwed up loco

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Damn i hope that is what happen's. i seriously dont want to do the 2010 az deal again.


yeah I remember that. it was crackin when it finally cleared up. I can only imagine how good it woulda been if it was sunny all day :nicoderm:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

In the air right now on the way to Atlanta, then VEGAS!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics doing last minute preparations heading out tomorrow morning.


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

BROWN PERSUASION will be there to support !!!!


----------



## classic53

we heaeded out in the am cars already on the way


----------



## 56CHEVY

Damn rain just drenched us as we was walkn on the strip. Hope it's stops this weekend. Been here since yesterday and been raining pretty good.


----------



## 808cutlass

Outsiders C.C. Hawaii will be there once again along with the Las Vegas and Arizona chapters........hope this rains stops by then!


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

NITE*LIFEcc EASTBAY IS ON OUR WAY UP TONIGHT:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Tiny

*WELL HERE IT IS AGAIN SUPER SHOW WEEKEND , LETS GET IT STARTED AND END IT WITH A BADD ASS AFTER HOP AT THE"PLAZA HOTEL CASINO" BRING WHAT YOU "HOPPERS THERE IS $$, AND FOR ALL YOU SPECTATORS, CAR CLUB, SOLO RIDERS, WE GOT RAFFELS GOING ON, 2 PUMP BLACK MAGIC KIT, AND YOUR GOING TO NEED TO CHARGE YOUR NEW SET UP WITH A CCE MULTI CHARGER FROM SHUMOKER, AND IF YOUR HUNGRY WE HAVING SOME BOMB ASS BAR B Q AND DRINK SPECIALS SO COME JOIN US "MAJESTICS" VEGAS & WORLD WIDE CHAPTHERS END THE YEAR. SO LEAVE ANY AND ALL DRAMA AT HOME.*


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

anything going on friday night


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

83lac-va-beach said:


> anything going on friday night


x2..


----------



## HighHitter Customs

we be there at the hop


----------



## Wire Wheel King

WIRE WHEEL KING WILL BE IN THE HOUSE

HOPE TO SEE YOU AT OUR BOOTH


----------



## SPOOON

Big Tiny said:


> *WELL HERE IT IS AGAIN SUPER SHOW WEEKEND , LETS GET IT STARTED AND END IT WITH A BADD ASS AFTER HOP AT THE"PLAZA HOTEL CASINO" BRING WHAT YOU "HOPPERS THERE IS $$, AND FOR ALL YOU SPECTATORS, CAR CLUB, SOLO RIDERS, WE GOT RAFFELS GOING ON, 2 PUMP BLACK MAGIC KIT, AND YOUR GOING TO NEED TO CHARGE YOUR NEW SET UP WITH A CCE MULTI CHARGER FROM SHUMOKER, AND IF YOUR HUNGRY WE HAVING SOME BOMB ASS BAR B Q AND DRINK SPECIALS SO COME JOIN US "MAJESTICS" VEGAS & WORLD WIDE CHAPTHERS END THE YEAR. SO LEAVE ANY AND ALL DRAMA AT HOME.*


WHAT TIME DOES EVERYONE USUALLY MEET UP, I'VE NEVER BEEN SO DON'T WANT TO MISS ANYTHING  :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classics doing last minute preparations heading out tomorrow morning.


right on. We are leaving today in a couple of hours. Ttt


----------



## MrWorm714

*TEMPTATION CAR CLUB O*C.....ARE IN ROUTE......*


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG




----------



## LATIN WORLD OG




----------



## LATIN WORLD OG




----------



## Latin Luxury

LATIN LUXURY CC IS HERE ALREADY. LET'S PARTY.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

Kool impressions boarding the plane now. See everyone in vegas


----------



## RML3864

Cant wait heading out tomorrow morning


----------



## Chucky-LL

LOLOWSCC WOULD BE THERE. TO SUPPORT...


----------



## watson rider

Watsonville Riders c.c. be out there to support.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

JuSt got off the plain, I'm here n met a couple homies from s.j impalas right away in airport. C everyone at the show. 


Kool impressions in Vegas boy


----------



## TONY MONTANA

on my way to the detroit airport now see you all tonight on the strip :yes::barf:


----------



## SundaySlackerMag

SUNDAY SLACKER MAGAZINE will be there.


----------



## julio

Get lots of pitcures for us homies that can't be there. Thanks homies


----------



## ggomez

Sundays almost here and the weather is getting better! Cant wait to see all the beautiful cars this weekend! If your out vacationing check out downtown / freemont area! Saturday there will be quite a few events going on come see vegas like the locals do! Have fun everyone and be safe!


----------



## BIGTITO64

Blvd kings will be there


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin’ Violation will be there with the hottest lowrider gear!


----------



## Guam707

I can't wait. This is going to be my first super show.


----------



## Guam707

BIGTITO64 said:


> Blvd kings will be there


Where you guys staying at?


----------



## Movin' Violation




----------



## 1SEXY80

Carnales Unidos just arrived. Woot Woot


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

At the move in!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## LowIndyd

Landing at McCarran at 9:00am! :run:


----------



## MEXICA

suave


----------



## mr.widow-maker

:thumbsup: LATINS FINEST OC, IE BIKE CLUBin the house


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> :thumbsup: LATINS FINEST OC, IE BIKE CLUBin the house


That's how we do it!!!


----------



## Bivos 64

Jus passed fresno


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Wheres everbody at? Sheres ig happening at tonight


----------



## agent002

AZ GOOD LIFE CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## ciscosfc

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 553317
> View attachment 553318
> View attachment 553319


Sorry these are sideways. First time posting pics from my iPhone


----------



## Amahury760

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 553317
> View attachment 553318
> View attachment 553319


TTT for the home girl COTTON CANDY from LATINS FINEST.cc


----------



## ElProfeJose

Amahury760 said:


> TTT for the home girl COTTON CANDY from LATINS FINEST.cc


. THANKS PLAYER !!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## ElProfeJose

Lots of lolos already!!!! It's goona be off the hook.


----------



## 83lowlow

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> At the move in!


:thumbsup: can some tell me what time the move in starts and ends on sat cheaper to buy rist bands on sat thanks


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

We arrived in vegas at 4:36am and should be at the center around 8:35


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## ElProfeJose

I can't wait till Sunday!!!! And then Sunday night when every one cruises for a minute!!! That's what I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

ciscosfc said:


> Sorry these are sideways. First time posting pics from my iPhone


Take the pics side ways. The long way. And make sure ur camera buttons are right side up. TTT.


----------



## blue jay

Wut time does move in start today..and does anybody know how much extra wrist bands are today


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_gm lowrider familia.... :wave:

__Today!

More move in! Plus setting up!










Lowriders United!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's up player. I been wondering how long the line is......



Lowrider Style CC said:


> _gm lowrider familia.... :wave:
> 
> __Today!
> 
> More move in! Plus setting up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowriders United!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## ciscosfc

ElProfeJose said:


> Take the pics side ways. The long way. And make sure ur camera buttons are right side up. TTT.


Cool!! Thanks Bro!! I'll be taking hella pics on Sunday!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Movin' Violation said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ethan61

Almost Time!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408

What it do Vegas ?!?!?


----------



## Guam707

Any wristbands for sale?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Guam707 said:


> Any wristbands for sale?


$30 at the door today.


----------



## Guam707

Aztlan_Exile said:


> $30 at the door today.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

MOVE IN TODAY!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012/oct/13/woman-75-hit-car-downtown-critical-condition/:uh:


----------



## FPEREZII

Any hop before the show?


----------



## fiftythree

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012/oct/13/woman-75-hit-car-downtown-critical-condition/:uh:


damn thats fucked up for both of them.


----------



## ElProfeJose

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012/oct/13/woman-75-hit-car-downtown-critical-condition/:uh:


61 impala. That's what's my. Family was talking about.


----------



## Latin Luxury

Having a good time with the homies and the fam in Vega


----------



## Alex U Faka

I got 1 wristbands for 30$..LMK


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

All set up inside. Scope out my green bike over next to the main event impala from majestics.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

You know what's fucked up is vegas reporters are quick to say it was a impala lowrider going to lowrider show when all they had to say was a motorist hit a pedestrian. I mean really did it matter it was a impala not did it matter it was on its way to a lowrider show. I mean fuck vegas police and reporters I feel for the lady and her family and hope all is well but it stereotypical shit never fails


----------



## Guam707

Alex U Faka said:


> I got 1 wristbands for 30$..LMK


PM sent


----------



## johnnie65

Its said to know a lady got hit. But i agree with homie above about reporters didnt have go all into detail like that.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

johnnie65 said:


> Its said to know a lady got hit. But i agree with homie above about reporters didnt have go all into detail like that.


Yeah it was a 75 year old lady and it sucks and wish the best but seriously they went to far with the info


----------



## 808cutlass

totally agree, you don't see them putting in the newspaper that a 2011 BMW on his way to the store hit a lady..............way too much details!


----------



## ElProfeJose

4 am bump.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:fool2::drama:


----------



## STKN209

LUVMYDROPS said:


> You know what's fucked up is vegas reporters are quick to say it was a impala lowrider going to lowrider show when all they had to say was a motorist hit a pedestrian. I mean really did it matter it was a impala not did it matter it was on its way to a lowrider show. I mean fuck vegas police and reporters I feel for the lady and her family and hope all is well but it stereotypical shit never fails


I agree 100 percent...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LUVMYDROPS said:


> You know what's fucked up is vegas reporters are quick to say it was a impala lowrider going to lowrider show when all they had to say was a motorist hit a pedestrian. I mean really did it matter it was a impala not did it matter it was on its way to a lowrider show. I mean fuck vegas police and reporters I feel for the lady and her family and hope all is well but it stereotypical shit never fails


It was a accident and wish the driver and the lady the best of luck....
Your right though it should have been worded right!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_gm lowrider familia.... :wave:

__Today!

Show Time!



















Az in the House!!!! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

POST SOME PICS


----------



## down79

X2 pics


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lowrider Style CC said:


> It was a accident and wish the driver and the lady the best of luck....
> Your right though it should have been worded right!


X2 player. Accidents will happen. But you know everyone outside of the Lowrider world think its all bad.


----------



## ElProfeJose

GOOD LUCK TO ALL. AND LET'S HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## RI82REGAL

LUVMYDROPS said:


> You know what's fucked up is vegas reporters are quick to say it was a impala lowrider going to lowrider show when all they had to say was a motorist hit a pedestrian. I mean really did it matter it was a impala not did it matter it was on its way to a lowrider show. I mean fuck vegas police and reporters I feel for the lady and her family and hope all is well but it stereotypical shit never fails


THATS RIGHT THEY WANNA MAKE US LOOK BAD FUCK THEM


----------



## ElProfeJose

Here are some pictures I took yesterday.


----------



## JORGE

808cutlass said:


> totally agree, you don't see them putting in the newspaper that a 2011 BMW on his way to the store hit a lady..............way too much details!


they wrote on the way to the Go-Low Tour car show ????
wish the best to the lady but things happen ..


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

Anyone need a wristband $25 lmk


----------



## fool2

pm esjmami she needed one


----------



## bigdogg323

Dusk til Dawn said:


> :rant: :rant:POST SOME PICS:rant: :rant:
> HURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRY  :yes:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/349324-picture-thread-2012-las-vegas-supershow.html
:dunno:


----------



## chino81

Who took home lowrider of the year ???????


----------



## d1ulove2h8

lowrider of the year. El Rey


----------



## Bedrockcc

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8t7wChCbc" target="_blank">



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8t7wChCbc


----------



## johnnie65

Congrats to el rey for lowrider of the year. Unfortunitly i havent seen the car these past 2 yrs ecxept in pics, what were the differences between the last year to this year?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow:


----------



## Lokela707

Bedrockcc said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8t7wChCbc" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8t7wChCbc


:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Great show!!!!


----------



## Vegasbobby

Just came from Las Vegas Super Show 
SWIFT CAR CLUB MODELS "LOWRIDER IN VEGAS"
*Models Carina Rivera & Aylin Alvarez at the Lowrider Show in Las Vegas 2012 Oct 14t




[URL="http://img295.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=267239911_ShowNtel_Net_Low_Swift_Models0241_122_102lo.JPG"]
[/URL]*


----------



## Pop Top Regal

The blonde is adorable.


----------



## Avila

Who won the hop? Any pics or video?


----------



## maximus63

:run:


----------



## leg46y

Bedrockcc said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8t7wChCbc" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8t7wChCbc


looks like 2011 ???????????


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

SNEEK PEEK OF WATS TO COME....
lowriderstylecarclub.com


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:uh:


----------



## Gatornation

ABOUT TO LEAVE VEGAS! THE HOMIE RICK & JAMIE & I HAD A BLAST! CRUISED THE STRIP FOR AWHILE! KICK IT WITH ONTARIO CLASSICS CAR CLUB! GOT TO MEET SPORTY & ALL CLUB MEMBERS! THE SHOW WAS COOL! WE PARTY LIKE THERE WAS NO TOMORROW! GOING BACK TO CALI!


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## cheaprides

:yessad:


----------



## Dusk til Dawn

johnnie65 said:


> Congrats to el rey for lowrider of the year. Unfortunitly i havent seen the car these past 2 yrs ecxept in pics, what were the differences between the last year to this year?


Nothing I could of seen looked to me the same as last year.....If something different please let us know...


----------



## jose luis




----------



## jose luis




----------



## 1SEXY80

Show Was Off The Hook. Carnales Unidos Had A Blast....


----------



## 59WETDREAMS

Any more pics?


----------



## 702

http://youtu.be/XK8ndoaOQbk


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I saw 2 lowriders getting towed off of the stripp tonight for "over extended a arms" one from good times and one from low creations i believe...


----------



## down79

:thumbsup:thanks


Bedrockcc said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8t7wChCbc" target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT8t7wChCbc


----------



## MrWorm714

TEMPTATION O*C HAD A GOOD TIME......:thumbsup:


----------



## SANDALWOODCG

any pics of inferno 2


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I saw 2 lowriders getting towed off of the stripp tonight for "over extended a arms" one from good times and one from low creations i believe...


yup that was me on the grey big body for having my a arms extended too much. They made me wake up my daughter and walk. Fuck them cops!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

MrWorm714 said:


> TEMPTATION O*C HAD A GOOD TIME......:thumbsup:


Looks like I missed a good time....


----------



## driftin'onamemory

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> yup that was me on the grey big body for having my a arms extended too much. They made me wake up my daughter and walk. Fuck them cops!!


what the fuck..is that even a charge..what a bunch of fagbags!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Great Times in Vegas!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I saw 2 lowriders getting towed off of the stripp tonight for "over extended a arms" one from good times and one from low creations i believe...


:thumbsup:


----------



## jose luis

Great time at show


----------



## BIGTITO64

Leaving Las Vegas. Blvd Kings had a good time 

Some of us got drunk but had a good time


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

There has to be more pictures than whats posted.


----------



## jose luis




----------



## Johnny562

702 said:


> http://youtu.be/XK8ndoaOQbk



Damn, that sucked!


----------



## jose luis




----------



## Sporty67

Fuck Vegas Blvd was cracking last night the bonanza was looking real good slammed packed with all the lowlows posted


----------



## jose luis

Sporty67 said:


> Fuck Vegas Blvd was cracking last night the bonanza was looking real good slammed packed with all the lowlows posted


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> yup that was me on the grey big body for having my a arms extended too much. They made me wake up my daughter and walk. Fuck them cops!!


That's gotta be the most chicken shit I've ever heard!!!! Fucken juras were tripping this weekend. For sure!!!


----------



## Blue Gum

Had a great time in Vegas! lots of high powered cars! nuthing but quality!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_gm lowrider familia.... :wave:

__ Had a great time with all the car clubs! Congratulations to all the Winners! Much respect to the homies who made the trip! :thumbsup: 










Till next year Carnales! :thumbsup:_


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

LasVegas SuperShow 2012 














stay tune for more pics......


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood




----------



## CasinoDreams

any one know i placed 2nd and 3rd in the car sweepstakes


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I SAY BRING THE LOWRIDER SHOW BACK TO LA


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT

SACRAMENTO!


----------



## jose luis

FREAKY TALES said:


> I SAY BRING THE LOWRIDER SHOW BACK TO LA


 Thats right, Back home but if not Torres empire is handling his soo look out lrm


----------



## kaos283

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> LasVegas SuperShow 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tune for more pics......


Great pics Bro !


----------



## jakebueman

who won truck of the year


----------



## jakebueman

that caprice on 22 is very coool


----------



## hotstuff5964

jakebueman said:


> who won truck of the year


La Reina, the butterscotch Tahoe on big wheels from Nokturnal.


----------



## jakebueman

ok


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

FREAKY TALES said:


> I SAY BRING THE LOWRIDER SHOW BACK TO LA


:nosad: no bueno aint much to do in l.a more stuff to do in l.v:yes:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

jose luis said:


> Thats right, Back home but if not Torres empire is handling his soo look out lrm


Looks like Torres empire and Majestics indoor shows are better then LRM super show...just saying


----------



## jose luis

I agree, their was alot of nice rides but i've seen better shows and alot more cars


----------



## REGAL81

MicrophoneFiend said:


> There has to be more pictures than whats posted.


I GOT SOME POST WENT I GET BACK TO JERSEY


----------



## Bivos 64

Anyone know where the after hop is gonna b


----------



## REGAL81

Bivos 64 said:


> Anyone know where the after hop is gonna b


PLAZA HOTEL NEAR FREMONT ST


----------



## THESITUATION

Nice pics post up video of da Hop homies.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

leg46y said:


> looks like 2011 ???????????


It is 2011, my car is in the video and I didnt got to the show this year.


----------



## lowdude13

ciscosfc said:


> Sorry these are sideways. First time posting pics from my iPhone


its cool they look good :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

Amahury760 said:


> TTT for the home girl COTTON CANDY from LATINS FINEST.cc


wasup Amahury dident see u guys up there then again too many lo lo s and people out there we had a blast in Vegas :thumbsup:the regal is getting anther face lift for next year see hows she looks


----------



## OMAR TRECE

INFERNO II của jess000, trên Flickr


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Show was too crowded to take pics. But here are a few rides that caught my eye:


----------



## OMAR TRECE

GREAT PICS


----------



## droppedltd

hell bring it to la! more cars, the heart of lowriding and all you can do in vegas is gamble....wow.....la you got it all. disneyland, magic moutain, beaches, clubs man you name it they got it.......


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

droppedltd said:


> hell bring it to la! more cars, the heart of lowriding and all you can do in vegas is gamble....wow.....la you got it all. disneyland, magic moutain, beaches, clubs man you name it they got it.......


U forgot Bitches as well!

:fool2:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

_SHOUT OUT TO THE HOMIE GEORGE FOR TAKING 3rd BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER !!! WELL DESERVED ESE !! _:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:squint:


----------



## 51gjr




----------



## el chevvy

Lokela707 said:


> :thumbsup:


 that was last years


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

Almost home had a goodtimes. Hope everryone made it home safe see y'all nex yr. Meet a lot. Cool ass folks smoked with some vatos from chi town An taxas sd la an I'm from san jo it was crazy but had a good chevitos .


----------



## droppedltd

Aztlan_Exile said:


> U forgot Bitches as well!
> 
> :fool2:


well said!:yes:


----------



## ElReyJr

>


:worship:


----------



## nobueno

Dusk til Dawn said:


> Nothing I could of seen looked to me the same as last year.....If something different please let us know...


Not the same! He added the fiberglass convertible top cover and did some more updates to the trunk.


----------



## nobueno

iPhone photo of the new addition to El Rey.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Anybody have pics from Rotten Apple 61 drop


----------



## milton6599

So who took the Lowrider of the Year award??!!


----------



## blue jay

nobueno said:


> iPhone photo of the new addition to El Rey.


EL REY...LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR..


----------



## ElProfeJose

We had a good time at the show. It was a great show in my opinion. I saw alot of people and cars from all over the place.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

nobueno said:


> iPhone photo of the new addition to El Rey.


Dam homie! You were there too! Hope to see you at the Mesa Show carnal!


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice pics any one take any pics of the bombs


----------



## RIDES3

ciscosfc said:


> View attachment 553315


THANKS FOR POSTING MY RIDE ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## recs64

Good Show!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Lowrider Magazine Las Vegas Super Show 10/14/12 pics... click link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-9.html#post16036330


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

jose luis said:


> View attachment 554030


The 
Shit


----------



## Tat2Izzy79




----------



## Dusk til Dawn

hotstuff5964 said:


> La Reina, the butterscotch Tahoe on big wheels from Nokturnal.


ANY PIC OF THAT ONE I DID NOT TAKE A PICTURE


----------



## Tat2Izzy79




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Well keep the pic's coming homie's cuz we're taking the best of the best and showing them to the world! Than Og Felony will take to you to a different vision of this world in the fellowing week! Sneek peek coming soon! And stay tuned for the 1st offical video of this show! Starring you!_ :h5:











_Cause UNITED we can make a difference....:thumbsup:_


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk

Can some one list the sweepstake winners.1st 2nd and 3rd. The concert was bad ass. Good show.


----------



## Tat2Izzy79




----------



## scooby nok

Well I just want to thank all the Lowrider clubs out there that showed us love at the super show winning truck of the year for Nokturnal was a great achievement this truck was a complete rebuilt in one year and a lot of our members put it tons of hours just taking and brining parts this truck was built with Lowriding in mind the only thing that was not Lowrider was that it did not have spokes truck will be at display at Sema and you all can check it out for your self I know that there is a few clubs out there talking smack and this should be the time we reply and talk smack but I myself and most of our members come from Lowrider back grounds and we know that people that build there own rides and are top rides never get mad if another top ride beats them I hope I don't offend anyone but I just don't like when people talk about my members just saying


----------



## jose luis

La Reina was flawless, congrats cuz that truck is bad ass, their is always gonna be haters unfortunately, once again congrats


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## Dusk til Dawn

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> View attachment 554486
> [/QUOTE
> congrats on the win bro


----------



## MrMONTE76

BADDAZZ!! CONGRATS _NOKTURNAL_ ON YOUR WIN! :h5: WELL DESERVED!! :boink:


----------



## MrMONTE76

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 554555


NICE PIC CPT BOY!! Good meeting you in Vegas bro!! Love that 65 IMPERIALS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## TAVO!L

<IMG id=vbattach_554599 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=554599&stc=1" attachmentid="554599"><IMG id=vbattach_554601 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=554601&stc=1" attachmentid="554601"><IMG id=vbattach_554603 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=554603&stc=1" attachmentid="554603"><IMG id=vbattach_554605 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=554605&stc=1" attachmentid="554605"><IMG id=vbattach_554608 class=previewthumb alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=554608&stc=1" attachmentid="554608">


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## mrsdirtyred

the show was great for my first time going my 65 was in doors an i cant understand the judge my car did not place cant see that the 65 from stylistic beat me but im going to keep on pushin to i get that win much love layitlow


----------



## THEWEBKINGPIN

My95Fleety said:


>


CONGRATULATIONS WITH THE WINS!!!
~MANNY~


----------



## Robert =woody65=

i never bitch when i dont place,i go to shows to have a good time with lowrider homies and fam the trophie is a plus,if i wanna trophie i can buy as many i want,my real trophie is the good time at the show with good people that support the lowrider magazine,uffin:


mrsdirtyred said:


> the show was great for my first time going my 65 was in doors an i cant understand the judge my car did not place cant see that the 65 from stylistic beat me but im going to keep on pushin to i get that win much love layitlow


----------



## mrsdirtyred

Robert =woody65= said:


> i never bitch when i dont place,i go to shows to have a good time with lowrider homies and fam the trophie is a plus,if i wanna trophie i can buy as many i want,my real trophie is the good time at the show with good people that support the lowrider magazine,uffin:


no i aint bitchn i had a good time and ill do it again with no problem just think the judge didnt judge some cars write we have to put these 65 side by side much love to the stylistics family an tell george and see him soon


----------



## og flip from frisco

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I saw 2 lowriders getting towed off of the stripp tonight for "over extended a arms" one from good times and one from low creations i believe...


Yup that was Low Creations "Cutlass, Lucky Lucky...getting towed for hitting the switches on the strip. Cops had a hard on for the lowriders that night.


----------



## og flip from frisco

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> yup that was me on the grey big body for having my a arms extended too much. They made me wake up my daughter and walk. Fuck them cops!!


Hey Jesus, Good to meet you homie.....But not under the best circumstance.....That dam police tow yard is a mother fucker. See you next year.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Robert =woody65= said:


> i never bitch when i dont place,i go to shows to have a good time with lowrider homies and fam the trophie is a plus,if i wanna trophie i can buy as many i want,my real trophie is the good time at the show with good people that support the lowrider magazine,uffin:


simon!!

all these fools crying about a 100 dollar piece of plastic, I spent 40k plus on my ranfla and a piece of plastic is least of my worries.

we do it cause we love it, and for the hyna's :nicoderm:


----------



## 83bluemagic

INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO


----------



## TraditionCC




----------



## TraditionCC




----------



## TraditionCC




----------



## TraditionCC




----------



## Sangre Latina

Sangre Latina Car Club from the Central Valley good show Lowrider


----------



## mrsdirtyred

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simon!!
> 
> all these fools crying about a 100 dollar piece of plastic, I spent 40k plus on my ranfla and a piece of plastic is least of my worries.
> 
> we do it cause we love it, and for the hyna's :nicoderm:


you write about that but cars should be judge write and there not i can careless about a trophie im on the streets in my car


----------



## ciscosfc

uploading my huge album right now! The Show was cool! However, outside of the show and it being in Las Vegas...well I dont think its going to work anymore. The Police need to learn to chill out when they see a Lowrider! I seen so many Lowriders pulled over and to read that a homie from Low Creations ride got towed for hittin swtiches on the Strip!! Thats BULL!!! Alot of us dream that we can cruise the strip and hit switches!! There was NO violence NO drama and NO fights at the show!! But yet we get treated like criminals when we ride. Now fast forward to SEMA, I bet you none of those rides will get pulled over on the strip!! Im happy that I live in a city where the cops actually encourage you to hit switches!! (true story)


----------



## nobueno

mrsdirtyred said:


> you write about that but cars should be judge write and there not i can careless about a trophie im on the streets in my car


From what I understand, you are able to review your juding sheet. That is the best way to see how your car was judged.


----------



## mrsdirtyred

nobueno said:


> From what I understand, you are able to review your juding sheet. That is the best way to see how your car was judged.


thanks alot someone else told me that but i had a good time


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SO CLEAN PUTTING THE 65 GAME ON TOP IT ONLY GETS BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Great pic's and video familia!
Keep them coming! _:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.491592354199356.114590.100000457874334&type=3

My album from the show! Feel free to tag yourself if you see your ride!! Enjoy!!


----------



## inkera

Yea they did have a hard on..I got a ticket for some bullshit...and to top it off the cop said he had every right to impound....sunday after the show it was a lot of Low Lows on the strip after that everyyone went to food for less chilled for a while before the cops ran us off, then headed back to the strip and seen lows lows gettting pulled over on each side of the street, I seen at least 4 low lows pulled over in a two block radiuis......I boned back to the motel and called it a night


og flip from frisco said:


> Yup that was Low Creations "Cutlass, Lucky Lucky...getting towed for hitting the switches on the strip. Cops had a hard on for the lowriders that night.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

I got pulled over last year by some bicycle cops because I didnt have my plates on my car. Legit reason to pull me over. They ran my plates and my license and everything was clear they let me go but I boned the fuck out. Im not getting my shit impounded for NOTHING OR NOBODY. Ill keep my shit on the trailer leaving the show and save the hassle of getting fucked with by some desert rat cop who is mostly like crooked as fuck.


----------



## TINO'G'

6ix5iveIMP said:


> SO CLEAN PUTTING THE 65 GAME ON TOP IT ONLY GETS BETTER :thumbsup:


Can't wait till you Bust Out you six5


----------



## S.J convrt59




----------



## Robert =woody65=

hell yeah,also i dont care when if some one has a better car than me,i preciate the hard work and sacrifice we all do to build a car,i get alot of trophies on the street when im cruising








Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simon!!
> 
> all these fools crying about a 100 dollar piece of plastic, I spent 40k plus on my ranfla and a piece of plastic is least of my worries.
> 
> we do it cause we love it, and for the hyna's :nicoderm:


----------



## CPT BOY

Robert =woody65= said:


> hell yeah,also i dont care when if some one has a better car than me,i preciate the hard work and sacrifice we all do to build a car,i get alot of trophies on the street when im cruising
> View attachment 554989


Es todo


----------



## DarlingDanika

83bluemagic said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C. SAN DIEGO




Thank you for the post! I'm also posting pics on my thread (darling danika pics) if you wanna see more!


----------



## RML3864




----------



## Guam707

Who took Original of the Year?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Guam707 said:


> Who took Original of the Year?


southside los angeles 58


----------



## E DUB

That has to be the baddest fuckin car i have ever seen. Love at first sight. Much props to theowner and the builder. Southside cc line up was off the hook in vegas. Still cant stop thinkin bout that 58.


----------



## Johnny562

<<<<<<< Man behind the camera










6ix5iveIMP said:


> SO CLEAN PUTTING THE 65 GAME ON TOP IT ONLY GETS BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## ChevyPullin

Here a video of Fortune Teller from Impalas cc Stockton chapter. Took home 2nd place in full-custom 60-64 convb. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIGOrBrigJg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## whiteboy954

Who won Lowrider of the year?


----------



## tone loc

whiteboy954 said:


> Who won Lowrider of the year?


EL REY WON


----------



## Movin' Violation

This week on LA VIDA! Lowrider Magazine rolls a hard six in Vegas and wins! Over 800 cars and 15,000 spectators from all over the world set the stage for the 2012 Supershow. 
For photos check out! MovinViolation.com/Lifestyle


----------



## el chevvy

Robert =woody65= said:


> hell yeah,also i dont care when if some one has a better car than me,i preciate the hard work and sacrifice we all do to build a car,i get alot of trophies on the street when im cruising
> View attachment 554989


 NETA HOMIE.


----------



## SundaySlackerMag

a few pics from the hop www.sundayslacker.com


super-show-hop6 by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


super-show-hop4 by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


super-show-hop3 by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


super-show-hop5 by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## mandoemex

scooby nok said:


> Well I just want to thank all the Lowrider clubs out there that showed us love at the super show winning truck of the year for Nokturnal was a great achievement this truck was a complete rebuilt in one year and a lot of our members put it tons of hours just taking and brining parts this truck was built with Lowriding in mind the only thing that was not Lowrider was that it did not have spokes truck will be at display at Sema and you all can check it out for your self I know that there is a few clubs out there talking smack and this should be the time we reply and talk smack but I myself and most of our members come from Lowrider back grounds and we know that people that build there own rides and are top rides never get mad if another top ride beats them I hope I don't offend anyone but I just don't like when people talk about my members just saying


Bro La Reina was the Best truck there. I was the Owner of Krazy Kreation and I have alot of sentimental attachment to my Ex-truck. If it was still my truck I woudn't have had a problem taking 2nd to La Reina that SUV is baddass in every area. You guy's deserved it this year, That's not to say I don't hope a truck with spokes steps up next year but you are still riding Low like all of us. I hope this helps becasue if anyone would have any reason to comlain it should probably be the guy that put his heart and sole for 10 years into the truck that lost. I know the guy's that competed against La reina also had complete respect for the SUV and no matter what most humans might overreact because eveyone puts there blood and sweat into there cars and should always believe they have the best ride. Thank you guy's for building such a baddass ride and allowing us to look at the masterpiece. There is work to do for the lowriders trucks DUB undercarriages and Engine comparments definetly arrived.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Movin' Violation said:


> This week on LA VIDA! Lowrider Magazine rolls a hard six in Vegas and wins! Over 800 cars and 15,000 spectators from all over the world set the stage for the 2012 Supershow.
> For photos check out! MovinViolation.com/Lifestyle


And let's not forget a record breaking 220 pedal bikes, trikes, pedal cars and special interest.


----------



## DarlingDanika

Much love to the #buenoteam
Thank you for everything!!!!!

[email protected]_danikaxxx
[email protected]


----------



## DarlingDanika

Behind the scene at the Lowrider SuperShow









[email protected]_danikaxxx
[email protected]


----------



## DarlingDanika

[email protected]_danikaxxx
[email protected]


----------



## .TODD

who won the super show?


----------



## King of the Burbz

who took 2nd & 3rd bomb?i already know who got 1st


----------



## Zoom

TraditionCC said:


> View attachment 554790


good stuff bro!


----------



## nobueno




----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

mrsdirtyred said:


> you write about that but cars should be judge write and there not i can careless about a trophie im on the streets in my car


:thumbsup:

fuck the judges, let the people be the judge carnal.

everyone knows the judging shit is rigged at shows anyways.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

King of the Burbz said:


> who took 2nd & 3rd bomb?i already know who got 1st



the red bomb from Elite


----------



## DarlingDanika

[email protected]
[email protected]_danikaxxx


----------



## el chevvy

King of the Burbz said:


> who took 2nd & 3rd bomb?i already know who got 1st


 el padrote 2nd (elite) Jimmys dream 50chevy hardtop (imperials)


----------



## 63hardtoprider

A few of my junk from the show


----------



## LURCH63

DarlingDanika said:


> [email protected]
> [email protected]_danikaxxx


fap


----------



## LURCH63

63hardtoprider said:


> A few of my junk from the show


:thumbsup:


----------



## Madd-Dogg

Had a great time out there at the show! See yall next year


----------



## Madd-Dogg

also that was some bullshit the police were pulling on yall after the show man on the blvd


----------



## Big Rich

DarlingDanika said:


> [email protected]_danikaxxx
> [email protected]


:naughty:


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## BigvicQ

DarlingDanika said:


> [email protected]_danikaxxx
> [email protected]


 Look at those sexy lips!!!!!


----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## TAVO!L




----------



## Santosc8198

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


nobueno said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes alittle something from the Felony homie's....
Much respect and lowrider luv to all the photographers who took the time to shoot these firme pics....:thumbsup:








_


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Here goes alittle something from the Felony homie's....
> Much respect and lowrider luv to all the photographers who took the time to shoot these firme pics....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## 1SEXY80

*Heres Some Pics I Took...


































*


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## lowlinc93

ciscosfc said:


> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.491592354199356.114590.100000457874334&type=3
> 
> My album from the show! Feel free to tag yourself if you see your ride!! Enjoy!!


I'm on it! first pics I've seen of my ride!


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

DarlingDanika said:


> Much love to the #buenoteam
> Thank you for everything!!!!!
> 
> Insta[email protected]_danikaxxx
> [email protected]


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## one in a million

mandoemex said:


> Bro La Reina was the Best truck there. I was the Owner of Krazy Kreation and I have alot of sentimental attachment to my Ex-truck. If it was still my truck I woudn't have had a problem taking 2nd to La Reina that SUV is baddass in every area. You guy's deserved it this year, That's not to say I don't hope a truck with spokes steps up next year but you are still riding Low like all of us. I hope this helps becasue if anyone would have any reason to comlain it should probably be the guy that put his heart and sole for 10 years into the truck that lost. I know the guy's that competed against La reina also had complete respect for the SUV and no matter what most humans might overreact because eveyone puts there blood and sweat into there cars and should always believe they have the best ride. Thank you guy's for building such a baddass ride and allowing us to look at the masterpiece. There is work to do for the lowriders trucks DUB undercarriages and Engine comparments definetly arrived.


well said mando.. This is Rich (finestcarclub) you have built an amazing truck and it seems like everytime you lose you always have something good to say. Like member when you busted out vegas and me and danny thought you were gnna win and eneded up losing. Me and Danny were the ones going crAZY BUT INSTEAD YOU JUST ACCEPTED IT AND SAID ILL BE BACK....Thats what its all about bro....​


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## Chucky-LL

LOLOWSCC HADE A BLAST IN VEGAS. ALWAYS SHOWING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY LOVE...


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## DarlingDanika




----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## Bajito OG

4 THE HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:GREAT PIC.
GREAT WHITE:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

DarlingDanika said:


>


VERY NICE!!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## CRAZYELCO_619

Check out the video!

KLIQUE CAR CLUB LAS VEGAS LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW 2012!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxfzv1nTRZo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Bristol St




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Any Body has pics of Cali Image CC's line up at the super show?

:nicoderm:


----------



## asasyn

Bahahahaha Cali image didn't show shit cause they have nothing!!!!


----------



## BigLos

Anyone have pics or videos of the lowlows on vegas blvd that were out there cruising after the supershow?


----------



## Zoom

BigLos said:


> Anyone have pics or videos of the lowlows on vegas blvd that were out there cruising after the supershow?


After the supershow cruising at Aria On the strip


----------



## bigf

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SUPERSHOW AND PLACED 1ST IN THE 30S OG CLASS


----------



## THE BEAST 79

Does anyone know what happened on las vegas bvld on saturday morning?? there was a black impala on the street with yellow tape??


----------



## bigf

OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SUPERSHOW AND PLACED 1ST IN THE 30S OG CLASS


----------



## SINFUL1

THE BEAST 79 said:


> Does anyone know what happened on las vegas bvld on saturday morning?? there was a black impala on the street with yellow tape??


you talkin bout this??

besides the police, i think i might be the only one that took pics of this


----------



## az71monte

THE BEAST 79 said:


> Does anyone know what happened on las vegas bvld on saturday morning?? there was a black impala on the street with yellow tape??



I heard he hit an old lady but don't know how true that is.


----------



## THE BEAST 79

yes i was wondering what had happened?? what car club?


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## ~Mr.Inc~

mrsdirtyred said:


> the show was great for my first time going my 65 was in doors an i cant understand the judge my car did not place cant see that the 65 from stylistic beat me but im going to keep on pushin to i get that win much love layitlow


WOOD UP HOMIE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW WAS UR TRIP BACK FROM VEGAS HOPE IT WAS GOOD....NOW FIRST OF ALL UR 65 AND ROBERTS 65 ARE IN 2 DIFERENT CATAGORIES LIKE I TOLD U IN THE SHOW YOUR CAR SHOULD BE IN MILD CUSTOM BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE THAT MANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS AND ROBERTS IS IN FULL CUSTOM LIKE I SAID EVERYTHING IS BASE ON POINT SYSTEM AND HOW MANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS YOU HAVE TO STAY IN MILD CUSTOM OR FULL CUSTOM, ETHER WAY YOU WAS NOT COMPETING AGAINST THE 65 FROM STYLISTICS DONT GET ME WRONG YOU HAVE A BAD ASS RIDE , HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON BROTHER AND SISTER MUCH LOVE TO U GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## 63hardtoprider

normie_pheeny said:


>


Ticket on these were $7,500...


----------



## Robert =woody65=

thanks for the class george:thumbsup:but why they jump on my back and not on the 2nd or 3rd place,i dont get it:dunno:


~Mr.Inc~ said:


> WOOD UP HOMIE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW WAS UR TRIP BACK FROM VEGAS HOPE IT WAS GOOD....NOW FIRST OF ALL UR 65 AND ROBERTS 65 ARE IN 2 DIFERENT CATAGORIES LIKE I TOLD U IN THE SHOW YOUR CAR SHOULD BE IN MILD CUSTOM BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE THAT MANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS AND ROBERTS IS IN FULL CUSTOM LIKE I SAID EVERYTHING IS BASE ON POINT SYSTEM AND HOW MANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS YOU HAVE TO STAY IN MILD CUSTOM OR FULL CUSTOM, ETHER WAY YOU WAS NOT COMPETING AGAINST THE 65 FROM STYLISTICS DONT GET ME WRONG YOU HAVE A BAD ASS RIDE , HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON BROTHER AND SISTER MUCH LOVE TO U GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM




----------



## CPT BOY

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> WOOD UP HOMIE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW WAS UR TRIP BACK FROM VEGAS HOPE IT WAS GOOD....NOW FIRST OF ALL UR 65 AND ROBERTS 65 ARE IN 2 DIFERENT CATAGORIES LIKE I TOLD U IN THE SHOW YOUR CAR SHOULD BE IN MILD CUSTOM BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE THAT MANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS AND ROBERTS IS IN FULL CUSTOM LIKE I SAID EVERYTHING IS BASE ON POINT SYSTEM AND HOW MANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS YOU HAVE TO STAY IN MILD CUSTOM OR FULL CUSTOM, ETHER WAY YOU WAS NOT COMPETING AGAINST THE 65 FROM STYLISTICS DONT GET ME WRONG YOU HAVE A BAD ASS RIDE , HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON BROTHER AND SISTER MUCH LOVE TO U GUYS!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> q vo big george]


----------



## mrsdirtyred

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> WOOD UP HOMIE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW WAS UR TRIP BACK FROM VEGAS HOPE IT WAS GOOD....NOW FIRST OF ALL UR 65 AND ROBERTS 65 ARE IN 2 DIFERENT CATAGORIES LIKE I TOLD U IN THE SHOW YOUR CAR SHOULD BE IN MILD CUSTOM BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE THAT MANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS AND ROBERTS IS IN FULL CUSTOM LIKE I SAID EVERYTHING IS BASE ON POINT SYSTEM AND HOW MANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS YOU HAVE TO STAY IN MILD CUSTOM OR FULL CUSTOM, ETHER WAY YOU WAS NOT COMPETING AGAINST THE 65 FROM STYLISTICS DONT GET ME WRONG YOU HAVE A BAD ASS RIDE , HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON BROTHER AND SISTER MUCH LOVE TO U GUYS!!!!!!


whats good george i aint trippn just was sayn how did he beat me and everyone got butt hurt i dont know how the judgen go or points u know me im a street rider and always will be much love and when is you guys show so i can support my *****


----------



## mrsdirtyred

Robert =woody65= said:


> thanks for the class george:thumbsup:but why they jump on my back and not on the 2nd or 3rd place,i dont get it:dunno:


when i should have been 1st lol its all good homie im happy for you keep up the good work


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## Cali-Stylz

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> WOOD UP HOMIE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW WAS UR TRIP BACK FROM VEGAS HOPE IT WAS GOOD....NOW FIRST OF ALL UR 65 AND ROBERTS 65 ARE IN 2 DIFERENT CATAGORIES LIKE I TOLD U IN THE SHOW YOUR CAR SHOULD BE IN MILD CUSTOM BECAUSE YOU DONT HAVE THAT MANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS AND ROBERTS IS IN FULL CUSTOM LIKE I SAID EVERYTHING IS BASE ON POINT SYSTEM AND HOW MANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS YOU HAVE TO STAY IN MILD CUSTOM OR FULL CUSTOM, ETHER WAY YOU WAS NOT COMPETING AGAINST THE 65 FROM STYLISTICS DONT GET ME WRONG YOU HAVE A BAD ASS RIDE , HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON BROTHER AND SISTER MUCH LOVE TO U GUYS!!!!!!


 This is a good point. Most people enter a show and dont trip off the judging until the trophys without fully understanding how the winners are determined. We do this for fun and not the trophy but we are also competitive when it comes to our rides. Understanding these score systems, even if just to know them is a good suggestion. This can also lead to sparking yet another competitive nerve and motivate some to build on those focus areas. After the Woodland show there was some debate about winners, this was the first time I paid attention to the fact that there are different judging teams and score systems at different shows. It would be interesting to compare the score sheets from these different systems, if you're into that.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## crenshaw magraw

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SUPERSHOW AND PLACED 1ST IN THE 30S OG CLASS


 man thats a clean bomb is it a fresh build? first time i seen it


----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## down79

Anyone know what he is using to wax??


CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 556211


----------



## MYERS60

...................


PASSIONATE63 said:


>


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

down79 said:


> Anyone know what he is using to wax??


Mister Cartoons Sanctiond Products


----------



## BLUTRUTH

SINFUL1 said:


> you talkin bout this??
> 
> besides the police, i think i might be the only one that took pics of this


http://www.fox5vegas.com/story/19811993/metro-police-investigating-auto-pedestrian-accident-downtown[/QUOTE]:dunno:


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## DKM ATX

normie_pheeny said:


>


damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guam707

Who won Traditional class?


----------



## Guam707

mrsdirtyred said:


> whats good george i aint trippn just was sayn how did he beat me and everyone got butt hurt i dont know how the judgen go or points u know me im a street rider and always will be much love and when is you guys show so i can support my *****


Post pics of the two 65's your talking about.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes Part 1 of our version of the Vegas Show! With a few surprises! :drama:






Again BIG PROPS to everyone! :thumbsup:_


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

normie_pheeny said:


>


this 56 is a back yard boogie build body work and paint done by rigo and nino first show and brought back a first place way to go homie


----------



## OLDTIME47

WOW!!! THAT 65 CHEVY TRUCK DID NOT WIN BEST TRUCK? WTF?


----------



## brothajuan




----------



## mrsdirtyred

Guam707 said:


> Post pics of the two 65's your talking about.


dont know how mines is the green one from jusdipn cc


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## nobueno




----------



## Johnny562

Name? Facebook? Anything???????


----------



## DarlingDanika

Johnny562 said:


> Name? Facebook? Anything???????



[email protected]_jamie_vanessa


----------



## DarlingDanika

nobueno said:


>



Thank you to the amazing Bueno team!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## Chucky-LL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## Johnny562

DarlingDanika said:


> [email protected]_jamie_vanessa


Thanks D!


----------



## cadillac tone

damn you are fine


----------



## LoOpY

SINFUL1 said:


> you talkin bout this??
> 
> besides the police, i think i might be the only one that took pics of this




??????????????????????????? WAAASSSSUP WITH THIS PIC??/ WAT HAPPEN


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Johnny562 said:


> Name? Facebook? Anything???????


Jamie Vanessa homegirl out of Tucson, AZ


----------



## Ariztlan

Q-Vo Everyone, I hope all is well. Here are a few picks I took at the Show. Have a great weekend.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

LoOpY said:


> ??????????????????????????? WAAASSSSUP WITH THIS PIC??/ WAT HAPPEN


Guy driving the Impala made a left turn off of a street and in Vegas there are crosswalks EVERYWHERE and an older couple was crossing the crosswalk and the car hit a 75 year old lady crossing the street. Last I heard she was in critical condition in the hospital. The report said no drugs or alcohol was involved but there still may be charges pressed. This information was from an article I was reading from a local newspaper in Vegas.

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2012/oct/13/woman-75-hit-car-downtown-critical-condition/


----------



## el chevvy

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> this 56 is a back yard boogie build body work and paint done by rigo and nino first show and brought back a first place way to go homie


Beautifull car saw it in person.


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxfzv1nTRZo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Klique family!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619

Cruising the Vegas strip after! CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx4-ViMd6u0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 66wita6

Cali-Stylz said:


> This is a good point. Most people enter a show and dont trip off the judging until the trophys without fully understanding how the winners are determined. We do this for fun and not the trophy but we are also competitive when it comes to our rides. Understanding these score systems, even if just to know them is a good suggestion. This can also lead to sparking yet another competitive nerve and motivate some to build on those focus areas. After the Woodland show there was some debate about winners, this was the first time I paid attention to the fact that there are different judging teams and score systems at different shows. It would be interesting to compare the score sheets from these different systems, if you're into that.


WE BE ON THE SAME PAGE BRO,WE DO IT FOR THE LUV AND PRIDE,DRIVIN TO VEGAS....
















AND SHOWIN THEM WITH HONOR.....


----------



## DarlingDanika

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!



LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

LoOpY said:


> ??????????????????????????? WAAASSSSUP WITH THIS PIC??/ WAT HAPPEN


Anyone know wats happening with this? Did the lady survive? Are they charging the driver with anything


----------



## crazymexicano101

nobueno said:


>



:thumbsup:
not my favorite year,but damn this is too nice


----------



## BigvicQ

nobueno said:


>


This female is the hottest model out rite now....shes on fire!!!


----------



## mario805

BigvicQ said:


> This female is the hottest model out rite now....shes on fire!!!


:thumbsup:well said homeboy!:thumbsup:


----------



## mario805

DarlingDanika said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## nobueno

I call this one "center of attention".


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## WAGON62

SAN JOSE'S FINST HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW,ON THE STRIP AND AT THE BARS AND IT WAS KOO MEETING A LOT OF HOMIES FROM OTHER CLUBS CAN'T WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR:thumbsup:


----------



## brothajuan

After Hours


----------



## lo4lyf

whos copper colored fleetline is that that was next to drakside dynasty?


----------



## oneofakind

lo4lyf said:


> whos copper colored fleetline is that that was next to drakside dynasty?


THAT'S CHRIS ROARKS NEW RIDE IT'S BAD ASS..SAME OWNER AS DARKSIDE DYNASTY..


----------



## 62wildcat

brothajuan said:


> After Hours
> 
> View attachment 557697


 wow! Bad ass pic i really like this one great shot!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

BigvicQ said:


> This female is the hottest model out rite now....shes on fire!!!


Very hot ,is this cartoon's new car ?


----------



## lo4lyf

oneofakind said:


> THAT'S CHRIS ROARKS NEW RIDE IT'S BAD ASS..SAME OWNER AS DARKSIDE DYNASTY..


cool. thats what i thought but wasnt for sure.


----------



## DarlingDanika

www.missdarlingdanika.com
[email protected]_danikaxxx
[email protected]


----------



## djmikethecholodj

DarlingDanika said:


> www.missdarlingdanika.com
> [email protected]_danikaxxx
> [email protected]


Nice, very nice....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SINFUL1 said:


> you talkin bout this??
> 
> besides the police, i think i might be the only one that took pics of this


:wow:


----------



## jessdogg

Chucky-LL said:


>


I LIKE THIS ONE


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## EVILWAYS PREZ

Now that's bombbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## ElProfeJose

HERE ARE SOME VIDEOS THAT I TOOK OF THE HOP AT THE SUPER SHOW
MINI TRUCKS












THESE ASRE THE DANCERS




















THESE ARE HOPPERS








I KNOW I MISSED SOME BUT THATS ALL I GOT


----------



## MYERS60

SUPER WOW!!!! ALL NATURAL............:bowrofl:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama:


----------



## peterjm97

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama:


She comes from the town of "CAMEL LOTS" Yummy


----------



## SPOOON

Best Show I've Ever Been Too!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## antdogbrownsociety

aaaaaaaaa


ElProfeJose said:


> HERE ARE SOME VIDEOS THAT I TOOK OF THE HOP AT THE SUPER SHOW
> MINI TRUCKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ASRE THE DANCERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THESE ARE HOPPERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW I MISSED SOME BUT THATS ALL I GOT


----------



## antdogbrownsociety

who is she


----------



## Tat2Izzy79

http://photobucket.com/Las_Vegas_Super_Show_2012

Sorry for the late post but here are some pics i took from the show.....


----------



## STKN209

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Tat 6duece was cleannnn!!...badass color!!!


----------



## SINFUL1

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> http://photobucket.com/Las_Vegas_Super_Show_2012
> 
> Sorry for the late post but here are some pics i took from the show.....


great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Mario Loco

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :drama:


OMG:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## Rag Ryda

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> http://photobucket.com/Las_Vegas_Super_Show_2012
> 
> Sorry for the late post but here are some pics i took from the show.....


Nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

nobueno said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## bigdogg323

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:wow:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood




----------



## XJCasper

Cali-Stylz said:


> This is a good point. Most people enter a show and dont trip off the judging until the trophys without fully understanding how the winners are determined. We do this for fun and not the trophy but we are also competitive when it comes to our rides. Understanding these score systems, even if just to know them is a good suggestion. This can also lead to sparking yet another competitive nerve and motivate some to build on those focus areas. After the Woodland show there was some debate about winners, this was the first time I paid attention to the fact that there are different judging teams and score systems at different shows. It would be interesting to compare the score sheets from these different systems, if you're into that.


With no hot rods or low-riders currently in my garage, I long for a new toy. BUT I learned long ago, this can not be done for top honors (too many vehicles have scored better than myself, unjustified). I do not have the ambition, and the rewards are not worth the cash it takes to make Sweepstakes prizes. I love to drive. My limited garage space either means buy something my family will agree on, or customize my Jeep and drop it 6 inches (not gonna happen: imagine Daytons bouncing off rocks).

SO, I wait until a son turns 16 and takes over one of my toys and I get an excuse to start another toy. I am the creeper, checking out this website, [posts and pics] to determine how my next toy should work. Gotta do it for the LOVE of the automobile. Not the glory for first place.


----------



## ElProfeJose

RAIN OR SHINE!!! Come join us all.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We at lowriderstylecarclub.com are now featuring the "Lowrider Magazine Vegas Super Show 2012"! 3 weeks of now stop coverage of some of the most firme lowriders in the world! :thumbsup:










__It's your Lowrider Info & Enterainment Headquarters! With Lowrider Event coverage! Car Show Flyers! Hopping Video's! And the most Lowrider Links ever! And much more!








_


----------



## G-Bodyman

It was a good show!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4

Anyone know the date for next year? LMR 2013 VEGAS super show?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

XJCasper said:


> With no hot rods or low-riders currently in my garage, I long for a new toy. BUT I learned long ago, this can not be done for top honors (too many vehicles have scored better than myself, unjustified). I do not have the ambition, and the rewards are not worth the cash it takes to make Sweepstakes prizes. I love to drive. My limited garage space either means buy something my family will agree on, or customize my Jeep and drop it 6 inches (not gonna happen: imagine Daytons bouncing off rocks).
> 
> SO, I wait until a son turns 16 and takes over one of my toys and I get an excuse to start another toy. I am the creeper, checking out this website, [posts and pics] to determine how my next toy should work. *Gotta do it for the LOVE of the automobile. Not the glory for first place*.


AGREED!!


----------



## Sporty67

peterjm97 said:


> She comes from the town of "CAMEL LOTS" Yummy


Yea she does unbelievable beauty camel toe land


----------



## robledoheather

mikelowsix4 said:


> Anyone know the date for next year? LMR 2013 VEGAS super show?


Its always known to be the 2nd weekend of October


----------



## seicerodos

i have never been to the super show and after going to this last time , i wont ever go again , most cars were alright not anything special, overall it sucked i think the baddest thing there was, was the hummer from swift, it was hot and boring .

and to top it off, the wack ass hop the next day . the hops should be in the streets 
i was walking around and heard one guy that had a hopper say fuck this shit loaded his shit up and took off
so after the hop started only 6 hours later you couldnt get close to see anything 

so overall vegas trip sucked dick
and i can be sure that the dudes from japan come down here and say wtf


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## trippleOGalex

does anyone have pics of the black 55 caddy coupe that was at the super show??


----------



## SINFUL1

trippleOGalex said:


> does anyone have pics of the black 55 caddy coupe that was at the super show??


*THIS ONE?
*


----------



## ed1983

AZ REPRESENTIN!


normie_pheeny said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

thanks for posting pics. :thumbsup:


normie_pheeny said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

normie_pheeny said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## trippleOGalex

SINFUL1 said:


> *THIS ONE?
> 
> 
> 
> *s


yes!!!this one...any more pics of it?


----------



## SINFUL1

trippleOGalex said:


> yes!!!this one...any more pics of it?


i might have one on my other camera, but not sure


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## normie_pheeny

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> thanks for posting pics. :thumbsup:


*no problem bro, thanks for letting me get in the way to get some close up shots while u were busy setting up *
*u have a beautiful ride *:thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## brothajuan

A couple of weeks late, but heres an interview


----------



## Johnny562

brothajuan said:


> A couple of weeks late, but heres an interview


Beautiful!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

SINFUL1 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Got the 2nd round of pic's homie on our website! We've been featuring pic's from Ancheta Workshop because he did a hell of a job early in the beginning. But next week we're featuring a assortment of the best of the best of more then few Photographers! So please go in there and see some bad ass pics. 

Here's your link:
_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html



Here's just a few.... :thumbsup:





































_Well deserve que no? :yes:_












_Where we support car club all across the nation and the world...._


----------



## jessdogg




----------



## Lil_Rob00

Anyone know if Vegas info has been released for 2013?


----------



## BLVD74

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Well their up the best of the best! From Jae bueno, Dream On, Top Dogg and many more! For the world to see! Plus Hopping pic's & Hopping Video of this now famous Vegas Show! :worship:
__
Here's your link to the pics: _ http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html
_Here's your link to the video: _http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/










_Supporting car clubs is what we do..... :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_You vato's got to see this! :yes:





_


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny

*Props to DRASTIC for making the long trip all the way from NYC* :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

good shit!

I didn't see a whole lotta cars there cuz I got there late and spent most of the time choppin it up with foos from this site :facepalm:


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com

Memories OC will be in the casa!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

normie_pheeny said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

normie_pheeny said:


>


:thumbsup:beautiful


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

normie_pheeny said:


> *Props to DRASTIC for making the long trip all the way from NYC* :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## normie_pheeny




----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj's Cruise Nights starting Friday May 10th at Imperial Burgers 6201 Lincoln Av. in Buena Park from 6-10pm.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Bump


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## norcal kg

Nor Cal! TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

:thumbsup:


norcal kg said:


> Nor Cal! TTT


----------



## lowdude13

~bump~ cotton kandy!!!!:yes:


----------



## meno97

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Sporty67

normie_pheeny said:


>


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


Ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Part 2 Video of the "Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow 2013"
Do us a favor and click on the link below and Subcribe to us.
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A05_9sS4Ekw






_And while your in there homie's please thumbs it up....:thumbsup:_


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT IT'S THAT TIME TO PARTY OUT THERE AND GOOD SHOW !!!


----------



## Sporty67

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT IT'S THAT TIME TO PARTY OUT THERE AND GOOD SHOW !!!


Yup yup


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## lowdude13

CPT BOY said:


> WHOS GOING???


Latins Finest c.c./b.c. already booked the rooms for vegas show :thumbsup:we now looking into a hiring a car transporter for the lo lo s


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## ray-13

Its getting closer. Time is almost here... TTMFT... morning bumb....


----------



## DIPN714

:banghead:


----------



## screwed up loco

rooms on the strip are so expensive this year. no deals. must be a lot of conventions that weekend


----------



## 84 BLAZER

Stay on Freemont rooms are selling out quick


----------



## screwed up loco

:thumbsup:


----------



## tru2thagame

]


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents

<a href="http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/Supershow123/story/53373" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag9/Supershow123/story/53373/thumb/large.png" border="0" alt="Supershow123's Story"/></a>
Best car:
1st $300 
2nd $100

Best truck:
1st $300 
2nd $100

Best Bomb:
$1st $300 
2nd $100

Best traditional:
1st $300 
2nd $100

Best Dub:
1st $300 
2nd $100

Best SUV:
1st $300 
2nd $100

Best original:
1st $300 
2nd $100

Best Bike/trike
1st $100

Best Motorcycle:
1st $100

Best Euro/imports:
1st $300

Best Lifted Trucks/4x4:
1st $300

Best Mini Truck:
1st $300

Best Full Size truck:
1st $300

Best Hot road/muscle:
1st $100

Best Of Show:

over all $2,000

Hop payouts: 
Single pump $500 double pump $500 radical $500

Who's ready?....


----------



## Ralph B presents

<a href="http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/Supershow123/story/53373" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag9/Supershow123/story/53373/thumb/large.png" border="0" alt="Supershow123's Story"/></a>


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

Fresno Classics c.c. will be out there...


----------



## R0LL1N

Just wonderin if any1 knows whos the main act on the concert stage dis year?? Wish it was Ice Cube and WC again haha!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

I think dj quik was there too. yeah last year had some pretty good artists compared to previous years. then again it should be this way as much as they charge for tickets :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

Ralph B presents said:


> <a href="http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/Supershow123/story/53373" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag9/Supershow123/story/53373/thumb/large.png" border="0" alt="Supershow123's Story"/></a>
> Best car:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best truck:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best Bomb:
> $1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best traditional:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best Dub:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best SUV:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best original:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best Bike/trike
> 1st $100
> 
> Best Motorcycle:
> 1st $100
> 
> Best Euro/imports:
> 1st $300
> 
> Best Lifted Trucks/4x4:
> 1st $300
> 
> Best Mini Truck:
> 1st $300
> 
> Best Full Size truck:
> 1st $300
> 
> Best Hot road/muscle:
> 1st $100
> 
> Best Of Show:
> 
> over all $2,000
> 
> Hop payouts:
> Single pump $500 double pump $500 radical $500
> 
> Who's ready?....


do they have any category for pedal cars ?


----------



## lowdude13

lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest c.c./b.c. already booked the rooms for vegas show :thumbsup:we now looking into a hiring a car transporter for the lo lo s


:thumbsup:


----------



## daddys83bluedemon

Impressions car club gona make it out to the desert for this show


----------



## DIPN714

Ralph B presents said:


> <a href="http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/Supershow123/story/53373" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag9/Supershow123/story/53373/thumb/large.png" border="0" alt="Supershow123's Story"/></a>
> Best car:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best truck:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best Bomb:
> $1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best traditional:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best Dub:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best SUV:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best original:
> 1st $300
> 2nd $100
> 
> Best Bike/trike
> 1st $100
> 
> Best Motorcycle:
> 1st $100
> 
> Best Euro/imports:
> 1st $300
> 
> Best Lifted Trucks/4x4:
> 1st $300
> 
> Best Mini Truck:
> 1st $300
> 
> Best Full Size truck:
> 1st $300
> 
> Best Hot road/muscle:
> 1st $100
> 
> Best Of Show:
> 
> over all $2,000
> 
> Hop payouts:
> Single pump $500 double pump $500 radical $500
> 
> Who's ready?....


WHERE PM ME;;;;FOR DA HOP


----------



## OG 61

daddys83bluedemon said:


> Impressions car club gona make it out to the desert for this show


:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

ttt


----------



## lowdude13

BUMP, will b there!!!!~cotton kandy~:run:


----------



## screwed up loco

hno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

screwed up loco said:


> I think dj quik was there too. yeah last year had some pretty good artists compared to previous years. then again it should be this way as much as they charge for tickets :thumbsup:


X 100


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ

BIG TYMERZ C.C WE THERE WITH CARS TO HOPP AN TO SHOW CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL YALL OUT THERE!!


----------



## Sporty67

DEE BIGTYMERZ said:


> BIG TYMERZ C.C WE THERE WITH CARS TO HOPP AN TO SHOW CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL YALL OUT THERE!!


Ttt


----------



## LitoHHH1

What the date


----------



## MinieMe209

screwed up loco said:


> ttt


You better get me in somewhere fo free! No ****. .


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> You better get me in somewhere fo free! No ****. .


doing club light at mandalay bay sat night and xs at encore sun night. those who know.......


----------



## MinieMe209

screwed up loco said:


> doing club light at mandalay bay sat night and xs at encore sun night. those who know.......


:jealous: what day you getting there?


----------



## Los 210

bump


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> :jealous: what day you getting there?


getting there early Sat morning. Leaving Monday.


----------



## MinieMe209

screwed up loco said:


> getting there early Sat morning. Leaving Monday.




Better meat up for a beer :thumbsup:. .


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> Better meat up for a line :thumbsup:. .


:thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209

screwed up loco said:


> :thumbsup:


:roflmao::roflmao:


:chuck: All night :boink:. .


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents

1. POMONA MARCH 29TH 2014
2. AZTEC IMAGE BAKERSFIELD 2014 APRIL
3. FRESNO APRIL 2014
4. JUNE 2014 MERCED
5. MONTERREY JULY 2014 
6. AUGUST 2014 TULARE
7. SEPTEMBER 2014 SAN DIEGO 
8. OCTOBER 2014 SACRAMENTO 3RD ANNUAL BUDWEISER SUPER SHOW!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco

I found a group rate code for a convention that weekend for the Flamingo if anyone wants to use it. $60 a night for the Fab Room and $80 for the Go Room. Regular price is $100+ more per night. Use at your own risk but I'm 90% sure nobody will say anything when you check in, especially if you use the self service machines. DM me for the link :h5:


----------



## MinieMe209

What kind of convention :scrutinize:?


----------



## screwed up loco

claims protection and procedure council


----------



## sharks80cutlass

Hightimes Pasadena C.C will be there see everyone there.-lil jap


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## MinieMe209

screwed up loco said:


> claims protection and procedure council


Sound like you have to be old and of teh whites for that chit. .


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> Sound like you have to be old and of teh whites for that chit. .


yeah but if it gets you a good price who gives a shit :cheesy:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Any artist info yet


----------



## Barba

SUPER SHOW ALLREADY PASSED!!! IT CAME BACK TO THE CITY OF ANGELS.......


----------



## screwed up loco

Barba said:


> SUPER SHOW ALLREADY PASSED!!! IT CAME BACK TO THE CITY OF ANGELS.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style Will Be There!!!!








_


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:biggrin:


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

Anybody got their preregistration confirmation yet?


----------



## Chucky-LL

OGJordan said:


> Anybody got their preregistration confirmation yet?


 no homie..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 5



inside this issue
*



*
Lowrider Scene DVD Vol 19


Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer





AVAILABLE NOW


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup::drama::rimshot::roflmao:


----------



## 64Rag




----------



## 81cutty'elite'

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 5
> 
> 
> 
> inside this issue
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lowrider Scene DVD Vol 19
> 
> 
> Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVAILABLE NOW



Nice Video!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Who driving out there in there lowriders from ie la area im leaving friday night 
me and 3 other riders


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## MinieMe209

screwed up loco said:


>


You going to this?


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> You going to this?


maybe for a lil bit then hitting a real club :nicoderm:


----------



## MinieMe209

screwed up loco said:


> maybe for a lil bit then hitting a real club :nicoderm:


When I grow up I wanna be just like you :cheesy:!











































Except for the obvious defects of course :inout:. .


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> When I grow up I wanna be just like you :cheesy:!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the obvious defects of course :inout:. .


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL WILL B IN DA HOUSE;;;WHO SAID IT;;


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65=




----------



## balderas909

is ther a link to pre reg online?


----------



## screwed up loco

balderas909 said:


> is ther a link to pre reg online?


http://image.automotive.com/f/52698916/LRMP-2013REGFORM-BW-071613.pdf


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:run:


----------



## sammysavage5

BIG AL MF SAID IT!!!



DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL WILL B IN DA HOUSE;;;WHO SAID IT;;


----------



## Chucky-818

almost ready


----------



## 1962lolo

Question didn't make pre registration, you think there will be room to register day of show? Also what is cost of day of show, any body have any info, thanks


----------



## mexhika

Suave


----------



## Sporty67

86bluemcLS said:


> Who driving out there in there lowriders from ie la area im leaving friday night
> me and 3 other riders


Jumping on the 15 Friday morning 8am


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## Sporty67

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC
> 
> that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
> all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*[/
> What goes down the 13 th after the show ???? It was cracking last year on the corner of sahara and Vegas blvd!!! Any other action out there ?????? Day of show


----------



## Chucky-818

Sporty67 said:


> THE REAL BIG M said:
> 
> 
> 
> *MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC
> 
> that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
> all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*[/
> What goes down the 13 th after the show ???? It was cracking last year on the corner of sahara and Vegas blvd!!! Any other action out there ?????? Day of show
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## bad idea

this dude will be there. Ill prob be the only Boston native at the show


----------



## streetplayer

genearlly everyone goes to the goodtimes spot on sahara and eastern food 4 less shopping center


----------



## screwed up loco

bad idea said:


> this dude will be there. Ill prob be the only Boston native at the show


bring some ice cold sam adams!


----------



## elchulo1982

ALERT ALERT ALERT TO ALL MY LOWRIDING COMMUNITY OUT IN THE WORLD I AM TAKING BOOKINGS FOR MISS CLAUDIA G IN OCTOBER AT THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SUPER SHOW IN LAS VEGAS IF A CAR CLUB WANTS TO BOOK HER FOR A PHOTO SHOOT WITH YOUR CLUB OR ANY VENDOR THAT WOULD LIKE HER TO WORK YOUR BOOTH GIVE ME A CALL AT 517-643-9924 STARBOY ENT BOOKINGS​


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## Sporty67

screwed up loco said:


>


ttt


----------



## screwed up loco

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

screwed up loco said:


> bring some ice cold sam adams!


I'll bring Sam Adams and my shitty accent!


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Chucky-LL said:


> no homie..


Not here either and my check hasn't been cashed :/


----------



## MR.SKAMS

OGJordan said:


> Anybody got their preregistration confirmation yet?


Nope


----------



## ray-13

My check got cashed.. but no entry form yet


----------



## screwed up loco

Less than 2 weeks to go!!! :run:


----------



## og flip from frisco

ray-13 said:


> My check got cashed.. but no entry form yet


Me Too.


----------



## EVIL91

Ttt


----------



## drasticbean

*I WONT BE GOING THIS YEAR.....!!!!!:banghead:*


----------



## Mr Gee

drasticbean said:


> *I WONT BE GOING THIS YEAR.....!!!!!:banghead:*


That's too bad man...great pics will be missed!!


----------



## screwed up loco

drasticbean said:


> *I WONT BE GOING THIS YEAR.....!!!!!:banghead:*


shit happens. new years picnic ain't that far off


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## PiscesQueen

Where's the parties after the show??


----------



## screwed up loco




----------



## 81cutty'elite'

What goes on Sunday Night on Sahara and Eastern??


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:sprint:


----------



## OGJordan

drasticbean said:


> *I WONT BE GOING THIS YEAR.....!!!!!:banghead:*



Boooo


----------



## Sporty67

81cutty'elite' said:


> What goes on Sunday Night on Sahara and Eastern??


Sahara and Vegas blvd was cracking last year


----------



## sharky_510

As any one got confirmations yet?


----------



## Sporty67

81cutty'elite' said:


> What goes on Sunday Night on Sahara and Eastern??


Where ever the cruzing at is a good spot I'm not trying to watch performers after watching performers at the car show I wanna Cruz .... where u gonna guys planning on posting up at????


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc

Strictly Ridin will be in Da House!!!! West up nene...


----------



## strictly ricc

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Probably around Fremont St and check out Sahara and Vegas Blvd. Maybe even that food 4 less spot they are saying. All I know is we are hitting the strip after.


Sporty67 said:


> Where ever the cruzing at is a good spot I'm not trying to watch performers after watching performers at the car show I wanna Cruz .... where u gonna guys planning on posting up at????


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Finally got a call back from Yolanda at LRM.... Confirmations began being mailed yest.....



sharky_510 said:


> As any one got confirmations yet?


----------



## Sporty67

81cutty'elite' said:


> Probably around Fremont St and check out Sahara and Vegas Blvd. Maybe even that food 4 less spot they are saying. All I know is we are hitting the strip after.


Coo coo we plan on meeting up with pharaoh car club on sahara and Vegas blvd after the show ... but we plan on cruzing the strip also .what street food for less on ... either way cee u guys up there ....


----------



## ray-13

Sporty67 said:


> Coo coo we plan on meeting up with pharaoh car club on sahara and Vegas blvd after the show ... but we plan on cruzing the strip also .what street food for less on ... either way cee u guys up there ....


 shit let me know Latin World Bakersfield will be cruising aroung looking to kick it..


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Sporty67 said:


> Coo coo we plan on meeting up with pharaoh car club on sahara and Vegas blvd after the show ... but we plan on cruzing the strip also .what street food for less on ... either way cee u guys up there ....


Sahara and Eastern!! We will see you out there for sure


----------



## screwed up loco

they don't usually cruise on sahara by palace station or just on the east side?


----------



## Ethan61

COUNT DOWN!!!!


----------



## 20''sesamestreet

Has any one got confirmations yet?


----------



## MR.SKAMS

20''sesamestreet said:


> Has any one got confirmations yet?


LRM Ruca Yolanda told me they awere going to be mailed beginning Tuesday.. Laggin' it...


----------



## 20''sesamestreet

Orale Good to Know :thumbsup:


----------



## MinieMe209

Who's lettin me tag along on their cruise :biggrin:?

One free blowjob will be provided by this member --->:wink:


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> Who's lettin me tag along on their cruise :biggrin:?
> 
> One free blowjob will be provided by this member --->:wink:


----------



## MinieMe209

screwed up loco said:


>


:tongue:


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> :tongue:


have fun playin video games at circus circus while we gamble and pop bottles with models at the clubs :rofl:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup::barf:


----------



## dj short dog




----------



## Sporty67

81cutty'elite' said:


> Sahara and Eastern!! We will see you out there for sure


Fuck yea its on can't wait !!!!!


----------



## Sporty67

ray-13 said:


> shit let me know Latin World Bakersfield will be cruising aroung looking to kick it..


Well hook up ray I got ur number homie we exchanged number at the drive in Cruz night "!!!!!! Member we jumped the wall snuck in that 18 pack yea yea yea its on let's ride !!!!!


----------



## ray-13

Sporty67 said:


> Well hook up ray I got ur number homie we exchanged number at the drive in Cruz night "!!!!!! Member we jumped the wall snuck in that 18 pack yea yea yea its on let's ride !!!!!


Wats up big homie. Ya get at me lets cruise and then lets go get are party on.. Vegas here we come.


----------



## Chucky-818

is going down..


----------



## issie

Would like to get two cars trailered to Vegas show if you know anyone that has room give me a call 626-676-7959 or email [email protected]


----------



## TraditionCC

20''sesamestreet said:


> Has any one got confirmations yet?


Got mine yesterday! you should see yours any day!


----------



## INKEDUP

I got mine today


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## ray-13

Got mine today... Vegas here I come.. let party chill and have a good time..


----------



## Sporty67

ray-13 said:


> Wats up big homie. Ya get at me lets cruise and then lets go get are party on.. Vegas here we come.


Cee u there big ray


----------



## mrlowrider77

GOT MINE YESTERDAY!


----------



## mrlowrider77

Sporty67 said:


> Jumping on the 15 Friday morning 8am


YOU DRIVING YOUR CAR OR PULLING WITH TRAILER ?


----------



## mrlowrider77

WHO LEAVING FRI MORNING WITH THEIR CAR???


----------



## Sporty67

mrlowrider77 said:


> YOU DRIVING YOUR CAR OR PULLING WITH TRAILER ?


I'm gonna pull it got too much of a tuck chewing up tires plus we dipping 10 deep in the burban party bus lol....


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

One week to go! hno:


----------



## Chucky-818

Sup homies anybody has 2 pre res for sale I need them asap


----------



## MinieMe209

screwed up loco said:


> have fun playin video games at circus circus while we gamble and pop bottles with models at the clubs :rofl:


:tears:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> :tears:


:buttkick:


----------



## Sporty67

screwed up loco said:


> :buttkick:


----------



## screwed up loco

:tongue:


----------



## MinieMe209

:guns:


----------



## hopnho

old skool rydz cummin all the way from new zealand!!


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> :guns:


hno:


----------



## screwed up loco

hopnho said:


> old skool rydz cummin all the way from new zealand!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818

Sup homies anybody has 2 pre res for sale I need them asap


----------



## 20''sesamestreet

Ready for Vegas Got my confirmation yest Vegas here i come !

>' MEMORIES OC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE !  '<


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Jus dip n will be there


----------



## MR.SKAMS

TTMFT


----------



## doc619

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESEDICE505

UNIQUE IMAGE NEW MEXICO CHAPTER MIGHT BE THERE NO CARS THIS YEAR...BUT REPPIN FOR THE CLUB..


----------



## Sporty67

ESEDICE505 said:


> UNIQUE IMAGE NEW MEXICO CHAPTER MIGHT BE THERE NO CARS THIS YEAR...BUT REPPIN FOR THE CLUB..


Can't beat vegas car shows car or no car its still fun


----------



## Sporty67

hopnho said:


> old skool rydz cummin all the way from new zealand!!


O dam that's gangsta that's right old skool rydz


----------



## johnnie65

hopnho said:


> old skool rydz cummin all the way from new zealand!!


That's what's up bro. Hope u guys have a safe trip.


----------



## SERIOUS

GoodFellas will be in tha house.!!


----------



## brothajuan

Just Got Confirmation Visual Underground Will Be Back For The 4th Year In A Row


----------



## screwed up loco

:thumbsup:


----------



## bullet one

Got my Indoors confirmation TOPDOGS


----------



## CREEPIN

NEW MEXICO IMPERIALS MAKING THE TRIP TO LAS VEGAS.


----------



## OGJordan

LRM I know you're reading this....send out those preregistrations earlier damnit!!!


----------



## MinieMe209

Who for teh hook up on teh wristbands :scrutinize:?


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.SKAMS

OGJordan said:


> LRM I know you're reading this....send out those preregistrations earlier damnit!!!


Truuueee!!!! Had me worried for a quick minute!!! hno:


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> Who for teh hook up on teh wristbands :scrutinize:?


u can buy them during the setup


----------



## RIDIN DIRTY *64*

DALLAS LOWRIDERS GOT OUR CONFIRMATION LETTERS !! Ooooo yeah !! VEGAS !!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Stylistics FL will be there :boink:


----------



## MalibuLou

SUPER SHOW AFTER PARTY? ANYONE GOING?


----------



## Sporty67

Partys should be free them promoters just worried about money cruzing free


----------



## LoOpY

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE REPPING SOUTHERN CALIFAS 818*


----------



## julio

Originally Posted by MinieMe209:
Who for teh hook up on teh wristbands ?
u can buy them during the setup

Reply
This is when I'm buying the bands need 5 it's my first year!!


----------



## screwed up loco

you can buy an unlimited amount. they should be $25 or $30


----------



## ray-13

1 more day then time to hit the road... Vegas super show TTT.. ..


----------



## Chucky-818

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wedo 505

Rollerz Only Albuquerque, NM will be there and with another transport this year just like last year. We always rep for the RO and New Mexico.


----------



## Clown Confusion

Socios will be there


----------



## Robert =woody65=

We be there:thumbsup:


----------



## hopnho

:thumbsup:


Sporty67 said:


> O dam that's gangsta that's right old skool rydz


----------



## hopnho

:thumbsup:


johnnie65 said:


> That's what's up bro. Hope u guys have a safe trip.


----------



## LowIndyd

KAKALAK said:


> Stylistics FL will be there :boink:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## 56CHEVY

Already here in Vegas @ 3am


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style will be there for its 3rd year straight!:yes:

Here's a group pic from last year....



Here's a video of some of the tough rides inside....:wow:






The homie's are prepping their rides and trailing their bitches as we speak! 

Good luck to all the exhibitors and please be safe on the road to the Supershow! :angel:

_


----------



## Chucky-818

BIG M HP READY FOR VEGAS.


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

NITE*LIFEcc Heading out tonight from nor cal .. Everybody have a safe trip seeya there


----------



## mr.casper

SAFE TRIP TO EVERYONE ROLLING TO SUPER SHOW HOPE TOMEET MOST OF YA... ILL C YA IN VEGAS


----------



## Chucky-818

mr.casper said:


> SAFE TRIP TO EVERYONE ROLLING TO SUPER SHOW HOPE TOMEET MOST OF YA... ILL C YA IN VEGAS


 like wise homies.


----------



## streetplayer

can it be tomorrow already


----------



## ray-13

Vegas bound. TTMFT


----------



## OGJordan

27 hours down, 7 to go


----------



## umlolo

Seen some rides on trailers passing through merced today going to be good like always


----------



## Premium Sportway

Premium Sportway will be there with tires and apparel. Plus we are gonna break out some pretty cool new stuff. 

Come by our booth and check it out!


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco

on the road bright and early Sat morning. safe travels to everyone


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Few hours to hot the road


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

Safe trip to everyone heading out to Vegas...Fresno Classics c.c. will be heading out 2mrrw morning!
Fresno Classics c.c. will be at the Timothy Bradley vs Juan Manuel Marquez fight on Saturday! Going to be a fun weekend!


----------



## Boy.HighClass

Gettin off work now on the road by 5!

HIGHCLASS C.C.


----------



## umlolo

Take lots of pics all cars beans not going to be there people really appreciate all photographers.


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

See everyone at The Carnival Outdoor Bar.. Friday night .. between Harrahs and The quad.. right across from Caesars palace


----------



## Sporty67

ray-13 said:


> Vegas bound. TTMFT


Cee u there homie


----------



## PiscesQueen

I don't belong to any car club, I don't have a car built yet, but I'm still driving over 15 hrs just for the show. Half way there!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

:thumbsup:


----------



## pillo 84 regal

PiscesQueen said:


> I don't belong to any car club, I don't have a car built yet, but I'm still driving over 15 hrs just for the show. Half way there!!


You a rider big dogg with car o no car that day will come??


----------



## pillo 84 regal

Ellis island casino by flamingo n coval lane fresh brew beer for $2.00 a glass nice place to drink?


----------



## pillo 84 regal

That other place to go high class is Botero at the encore at the Wynn next to xs nigth club they have a supper club Manu n chip cocktail.only Sunday. N Monday drinks at $5.00 n up n food $20.00 n down but fine biche price less


----------



## 20''sesamestreet

couple more hours and MEMORIES OC WILL BE HITTING THE ROAD !


----------



## PiscesQueen

pillo 84 regal said:


> You a rider big dogg with car o no car that day will come??


Thanks man!


----------



## screwed up loco

pillo 84 regal said:


> That other place to go high class is Botero at the encore at the Wynn next to xs nigth club they have a supper club Manu n chip cocktail.only Sunday. N Monday drinks at $5.00 n up n food $20.00 n down but fine biche price less


yup wynn and encore got some nice cafe's that are basically small restaurants. surprisingly cheap. buffet ain't bad either. XS is nuts. Especially for Kaskade tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex

Krazy Kutting laving to vegas now. Please stop by our Booth Saturday or Sunday same place as always but with a lot more products now.http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album 6/_DSC2719_zps0f80082a.jpg


----------



## pillo 84 regal

Ok low riders welcome to sin city :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## SANCHEZ

uffin: any move in pics? :cheesy:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub




----------



## citylife68

CITYLIFE CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....


----------



## johnnie65

Krazy kutting: how much are those engraved spark plug wire loom holders?


----------



## doc619

:thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

just dippin.c.c 
fresno cali... reppin...
in the house


----------



## 56CHEVY

Yes Sir, it's that time. Been here since 3am yesterday. Hope everyone enjoys them selfs &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG

*4 DAY WEEKEND MONDAY 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY VETERANS DAY*


----------



## MinieMe209

Who's doing what tonight?


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

MinieMe209 said:


> Who's doing what tonight?


Meet up at carnival bar


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Fresno Classics CC .. 45 min away..ready to party


----------



## maximus63

Can't wait !!


----------



## MinieMe209

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Meet up at carnival bar


What's going in there?


----------



## screwed up loco

MinieMe209 said:


> What's going in there?


drinking dumbass :buttkick:


----------



## MinieMe209

screwed up loco said:


> drinking dumbass :buttkick:


:guns:


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## El Lechero

Latin World "Bakersfield" in the house.


----------



## eriks66

mandoemex said:


> Krazy Kutting laving to vegas now. Please stop by our Booth Saturday or Sunday same place as always but with a lot more products now.http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album 6/_DSC2719_zps0f80082a.jpg


 nice..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## bullet one

Got a indoor bike pre reg for sale


----------



## 56CHEVY

It's crackn over here on Vegas


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

So are there any spots where lowlows meet up tonight


----------



## S1n3rjp

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> So are there any spots where lowlows meet up tonight


Eastern and Sahara around 10pm everyone starts showing up in front of food for less parking lot big dog


----------



## MinieMe209

I am NEVER drinking again :barf:!


----------



## mexhika

I need one wrist band homies pm plz


----------



## mr.casper

cant post pics not sure why where d parties at tonite?? im in vegas 1st time and love it here from eastcoast Washington dc maryland


----------



## El Lechero

_*Latin World "Bakersfield" is ready for the show.
*_


----------



## ray-13

ya boi..


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

hops goin down tonight....


----------



## pillo 84 regal

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> hops goin down tonight....


Where is going on?


----------



## ray-13

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> hops goin down tonight....


WHERE


----------



## PiscesQueen

Yeah where?


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

What time is the hop


----------



## bad idea

Me and serve & swerve are staying at the NY NY and heading to the show now. Hopefully we can catch up with some of you fools.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Lowrider Style just showing 3 but we're there repp'n Tacoma Washington State & Las Vegas Nevada! uffin:










Good luck to everyone! _:x:


----------



## MEGAKRON

In need of a wristband at discounted rate. Any one got a hook up?


----------



## bigdogg323

More pics :yes:


----------



## TREVINO 64

Any hops goin on tonite?


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559

Text where the hops are 559-273-0669


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## bigshod

LOY


----------



## mr.rubio89

Wheres everyone kickin it at tonight?


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

Anybody know wutwas up wit that fight orgotfootage of it


----------



## S1n3rjp

It was cracking at the spot but fuking pigs kicked everyone out fuck !


----------



## mr.rubio89

S1n3rjp said:


> It was cracking at the spot but fuking pigs kicked everyone out fuck !


Out of where? Food for less


----------



## S1n3rjp

Ttt yeah @food for less homie


----------



## doc619

STRAIGHTGAME cc


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

El Rey dippin through the Strip!!!! History in the making


----------



## rollindeep408

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 812425
> 
> 
> El Rey dippin through the Strip!!!! History in the making


I'd be trippin ! Motherfuckers drive crazy up and down that strip. Mad props for sure


----------



## GRodriguez

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 812425
> 
> 
> El Rey dippin through the Strip!!!! History in the making


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

big ups to homies fuzzy and brent


----------



## MYERS60

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 812425
> 
> 
> El Rey dippin through the Strip!!!! History in the making


Nice! CONGRATS!


----------



## LoOpY

*LO LOW'S C.C. HAD A GOODTIME AT THE VEGAS SUPER SHOW 13*


----------



## ray-13

TTMFT FOR A BAD ASS SHOW AND OFF THE HOOK CRUISE AFTER DOWN THE STRIP.. NO BETTER FEELING..


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

Show was ok.. Not alot of cars... The hop was weak.. 1 dancer. Cars should of hopped one at a time and been judged by height not a free for all. A couple cars on the strip afterwards but not off the hook guys puttin extra onit for those who didnt make it.. Just my $0.02..


----------



## maximus63

I have pics of some of the cars that were outside on display. Enjoyed the show


----------



## maximus63




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~




----------



## maximus63

All entrees are top, but these are my favorite.


----------



## maximus63




----------



## DROOPZ

TREVINO 64 said:


> Any hops goin on tonite?


Im pretty sure theres a hop today on Fremont street. Not exactly sure the exact spot but I heard its going to b going on fron 2pm ta midnight. Can anybody confirm this??


----------



## DROOPZ

I heard its at the Plaza.


----------



## S1n3rjp

this is the flyer but don't kno if still going on


----------



## ray-13

CANNONBALL Z said:


> Show was ok.. Not alot of cars... The hop was weak.. 1 dancer. Cars should of hopped one at a time and been judged by height not a free for all. A couple cars on the strip afterwards but not off the hook guys puttin extra onit for those who didnt make it.. Just my $0.02..


shit hom8e I was on the strip cruising and alot 9f other rides. Maybe next year you can bring your ride and show us all how its done so we know how to have a better time


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Does anyone know how many entries were entered? Pm answer if u want.


----------



## ray-13




----------



## ray-13

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Does anyone know how many entries were entered? Pm answer if u want.


dearing awards one entry that won had the number 803


----------



## pancho pistolas

to each his own , id take that salmon and gray 55 over that hunk a gold cutlass anyday . change for the sake of change don't make it right . don't get mad now


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ray-13 said:


> dearing awards one entry that won had the number 803


Let me say it like this: How many cars showed at this show and how many showed at the Sam Torres LA Show? uffin:


----------



## 805AFFILIATED

THAT GRAY AND SALMON 55 BELONGS TO BRENT AKA MR IMPALA ROLLING A BEL AIR. GO FIGURE, SOMETHING DIFFERENT. MUST BE NICE TO GET BORED AND FIX UP "ANOTHER" RIDE.


----------



## dadysgirl

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Let me say it this: How many cars showed at this show and how many showed at the Sam Torres LA Show? uffin:


LA is a great sgiw as well... so to compare to two would not be fair to eather one.. 2 diffrent adventures..


----------



## ice64berg

PiscesQueen said:


> I don't belong to any car club, I don't have a car built yet, but I'm still driving over 15 hrs just for the show. Half way there!!


trying to find the like button !!!!


----------



## Rico63




----------



## brothajuan

Attention To Detail, 59 El amino


----------



## TraditionCC




----------



## LoOpY

ray-13 said:


> shit hom8e I was on the strip cruising and alot 9f other rides. Maybe next year you can bring your ride and show us all how its done so we know how to have a better time


 *well said ray -13 LATIN WORLD c.c. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: you guys looked clean out their in Vegas homies:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: much props:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## LoOpY

*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:VEGAS SS13:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:                * ​


----------



## LoOpY




----------



## umlolo

Loopy nice pic with the cloud cover


----------



## dirty_duece

Badass show the blue 61 was crazy


----------



## PiscesQueen

ice64berg said:


> trying to find the like button !!!!


Driving back home now and the whole weekend (parties, supershow, and after hop) all worth every mile driven! Had a blast!


----------



## ray-13

LoOpY said:


> *well said ray -13 LATIN WORLD c.c. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: you guys looked clean out their in Vegas homies:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: much props:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


good looking out homie . We had a great time.. much respect to you homie


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin::biggrin: great pics\\ n e pix of the hop?:420:uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Check them pics i took at the Lowrider Magazine Supershow, Las Vegas 2013

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-42.html#post17586321


----------



## Sporty67

ray-13 said:


> shit hom8e I was on the strip cruising and alot 9f other rides. Maybe next year you can bring your ride and show us all how its done so we know how to have a better time


Hahahaha fucken ray I agree the show was fun and the cruzing was crscking we ended up at grodos tacos went through couple of 12 packs before hudas told us to move along we wers there a good two hours strip was cracking another two hours at souvenirs on sahara then freemont fuck were were on the blvd till 3 ! Am!!!! Can't wait till next year just have to figure out a way to get ice in all thst warm beer wasn't hsppening !!!!!


----------



## Sporty67

Nothing can beat the las vegas super show putting politics aside thats a good fun show all around can't beat vegas !!!!!!! I made friends from new york Australia Amsterdam fuck and a bunch I can't even remember csuse I was smashed vegas is the shit !!!!!!


----------



## Chucky-818

​MAJESTICS HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE,,


----------



## ray-13

Sporty67 said:


> Hahahaha fucken ray I agree the show was fun and the cruzing was crscking we ended up at grodos tacos went through couple of 12 packs before hudas told us to move along we wers there a good two hours strip was cracking another two hours at souvenirs on sahara then freemont fuck were were on the blvd till 3 ! Am!!!! Can't wait till next year just have to figure out a way to get ice in all thst warm beer wasn't hsppening !!!!!


LoL.i finally got ice but then it was a lil to late.. but after day one on Fri almost getting kicked out and arrested drink at the show wasnt a good idea... lmao


----------



## JOHN818

CHEVROLET CC had a great time out in Vegas. Next year I'm hoping to bring out a few cars. Had a blast though. What's up to everyone I met out there. Thanks LRM for putting on this show...


----------



## brothajuan

They cancelled the Bikini Contest So We got the next best thing, Tim "The peoples choice" with an update for 2014 Torres Empire Events


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

LATINS FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS LRM WELL BE BACK NEXT YEAR


----------



## LoOpY

ray-13 said:


> good looking out homie . We had a great time.. much respect to you homie


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY

JOHN818 said:


> CHEVROLET CC had a great time out in Vegas. Next year I'm hoping to bring out a few cars. Had a blast though. What's up to everyone I met out there. Thanks LRM for putting on this show...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

the peoples chump:facepalm:jk tim..sup boy?...........


----------



## streetplayer

who won the 65-70 convertible mild custom class? i took second wanted to know who won 1st and 3rd


----------



## Chucky-818




----------



## Chucky-818




----------



## Chucky-818




----------



## Chucky-818

*the big m had it cracking after the show; and on mon..*


----------



## Chucky-818

Had the time of my life with my Big M family this weekend ! I think I almost got to chop it up with brothers from every chapter, the big M looked real good at the show and congratulations to all that placed at the super show (I know it was a lot) looking forward to seeing y'all again next year. "Naw what iam sayin" good to see G out there ! Big M it don't stop brothas


----------



## Chucky-818




----------



## Sporty67

ray-13 said:


> LoL.i finally got ice but then it was a lil to late.. but after day one on Fri almost getting kicked out and arrested drink at the show wasnt a good idea... lmao


Fuck foo u pulling strings getting that ice chest full of pisto n ice fuck foo I let my daughter's barrow my phone to post pics on le Facebook n got ur msgs late by then I scored some vicodins n hot beers had to slow it down before the cruz ... I lost u on that road block wtf it was a marsthon people running at night they had everything blocked off tjat shit almost killed the cruz but what it did was bring us more together !!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67

Mr. Grizzly said:


> LATINS FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS LRM WELL BE BACK NEXT YEAR


Big grizzo I ceen u foo scate boarding thst luggage cart foo


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Click link for pics i took at Lowrider Magazine Supershow, Las Vegas 2013

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-42.html#post17586321


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

ray-13 said:


> good looking out homie . We had a great time.. much respect to you homie


Eat a dick homie.. it was just a opinion


----------



## 69 Mob Livin




----------



## ray-13

CANNONBALL Z said:


> Eat a dick homie.. it was just a opinion


well your fucken opinion was bull shit and very disrespectful to the people that took are time to take and show are cars for disrespectful people like you to come out and say it was a bull shit show and that we where putting to much on it making people that didnt come think they missed out.. so your opinion was very disrespectful and rude HOMIE.. comments like that makes the people that broght are cars fell like wat we brought for everyone to see and injoy wasnt shit.. we all put alot of time respect and love to build are cars.. and hoped that we build something that other lowriders injoy to see and support... maybe your passion isnt lowriding.. JUST AND OPINION HOMIE.. . !!!!!


----------



## LoOpY

ray-13 said:


> well your fucken opinion was bull shit and very disrespectful to the people that took are time to take and show are cars for disrespectful people like you to come out and say it was a bull shit show and that we where putting to much on it making people that didnt come think they missed out.. so your opinion was very disrespectful and rude HOMIE.. comments like that makes the people that broght are cars fell like wat we brought for everyone to see and injoy wasnt shit.. we all put alot of time respect and love to build are cars.. and hoped that we build something that other lowriders injoy to see and support... maybe your passion isnt lowriding.. JUST AND OPINION HOMIE.. . !!!!!


 *YUUUUUPPPP!!! TRUE THAT! IT JUST AINT YOUR LIFESTYLE!*


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

don't care if you think my opinion was b******* is just an opinion mother f***** my opinion shouldn't hurt your feelingswhat the hell do you care what I say you don't even know me..personally I think the best Super Show wAs the 97 Sacramentogo ahead and reply if you want post more pictures


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

ray-13 said:


> well your fucken opinion was bull shit and very disrespectful to the people that took are time to take and show are cars for disrespectful people like you to come out and say it was a bull shit show and that we where putting to much on it making people that didnt come think they missed out.. so your opinion was very disrespectful and rude HOMIE.. comments like that makes the people that broght are cars fell like wat we brought for everyone to see and injoy wasnt shit.. we all put alot of time respect and love to build are cars.. and hoped that we build something that other lowriders injoy to see and support... maybe your passion isnt lowriding.. JUST AND OPINION HOMIE.. . !!!!!


and I never said it was a b******* so I said it was okayand I'm not the only one who feels that way so stop off


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

LoOpY said:


> *YUUUUUPPPP!!! TRUE THAT! IT JUST AINT YOUR LIFESTYLE!*


don't cosign wHen u don't know you're talking about this mother f****** putting words in my mouth the shOw was cool. the cruise was okay that's what I was talking abouT..


----------



## Johnny562

Chucky-818 said:


>


More of this chick?


----------



## ray-13

CANNONBALL Z said:


> and I never said it was a b******* so I said it was okayand I'm not the only one who feels that way so stop off


it is wat it is.. you have ypur Opinion and we have are's.. We was the ones on the strip and at the show with are cars. Maybe its not bomb to you watching but for us rolling it was the shit.. bring your car next year and cruise down the strip in it and get the feeling we did. Im over it homie like you said its a OPINION...


----------



## hellborn

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> big ups to homies fuzzy and brent


I dope photos i just thought id touch them up a little bit. I removed the trash on the bottom left of the first image. 
BUMP !


----------



## hellborn

maximus63 said:


>


Dope photo just wanted to bring some light to it. BUMP !


----------



## hellborn

www.logostwo.com

The Las Vegas Super Show is one of the biggest shows that we at Logos Two participate in. For three years in a row we have always had a great time meeting new and familiar faces in this event. The drive, the set up, and manning of our booth is a labor of love for our craft. This year we went even bigger from last years two booth set up to a whooping three booth space.

Before the show and more than a month in advance, car clubs from all around the country and even out side of the states contacted Logos Two to handle their custom apparel needs. One of our biggest order was placed from Majestics Japan, with their 11 jacket order. With less than a month before the Super Show Event we knocked out every jacket for the Majestics. On top of that, we fulfilled custom apparel requests from clubs such as USO, Street Style, Jus Dip N and more.

The night before the event, the staff at Logos Two attended The Majestics Car Club Dinner Banquet to present 3 gift certificates that was raffled off to the members. These certificates are our thank you to the Majestics Car Club and their continue support with our custom apparel products. Big Congratulations for Paris chapter for receiving their car plaques and letting us provide all their custom apparel needs.

The day of the show was busy and hectic with various car clubs asking questions in how we can help them with their custom apparel needs and especially custom letterman jackets. We would like to thank everybody that stopped by our booth and big shout outs to The Majestics, USO, Fonzy, Rollerz Only, Puro Sangre, and Street Style.

www.logostwo.com


----------



## hellborn

www.logostwo.com


----------



## weatmaster

Man, we had a crazy trip to the states....I didn´t even had the time to flip trough all the pics I made but here is a lil start:






































All the best from Germany...


----------



## califas247

*las vegas 2013 video*


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Now featured on our website!
“The Torres Empire Woodland Car Show” Featuring pics from “Ancheta Workshop”& “Sir Lexxx Photography”!_
_The only Lowrider Site that updates TWICE a month! On Friday! Not your average car club website! It's your Lowrider Information and entertainment headquarters! Lowrider shows, Hopping Video's , Car Show Flyers, more lowrider website links than any website and much more!
_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/_http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/
_


----------



## low4life74




----------



## soFresh

Chucky-818 said:


>


Great pics of the cars guys, but who this be? I don't see a face with that banging bod. Must have missed her at the show. Some one must have got more of her.


----------



## Stefan D

A lot of pictures in here of our (Majestics Amsterdam) trip to LV and LA:
https://www.facebook.com/majestics....78144479476.1073741830.163111337162825&type=3


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

hellborn said:


> I dope photos i just thought id touch them up a little bit. I removed the trash on the bottom left of the first image.
> BUMP !
> View attachment 825602
> View attachment 825618
> View attachment 825610


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:dunno:thats it??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## LoOpY

whos ALL driving their low low to vegas from THE 818 / 323 / 310 /213/ 909 OR NEAR AREAS?


----------



## LoOpY

LoOpY said:


> whos ALL driving their low low to vegas from THE 818 / 323 / 310 /213/ 909 OR NEAR AREAS?


 :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## RML3864

LoOpY said:


> whos ALL driving their low low to vegas from THE 818 / 323 / 310 /213/ 909 OR NEAR AREAS?


Wont be taking any low lows but ill be there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

hellborn said:


> View attachment 826441
> View attachment 826449
> View attachment 826457
> View attachment 826465
> View attachment 826473
> View attachment 826481
> 
> 
> 
> www.logostwo.com






:thumbsup:


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

we (CallejerosC.C.) were having 2 cars Lancaster area 661 but nvr got our register form..... but they said bring the cars anyway so now we need help first time putting da cars in.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Is anyone all else getting rejection notices? And your cars have patterns and chrome undies plus chrome in the engines?_ :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

This car got rejected too.....


----------



## Heath V

Doesn't make sense. 

What exactly is their criteria?


----------



## antdogbrownsociety

Alot of people getting to rejected we still waiting on our papers and did u get ur money back


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Yeah you get your money back. My members did.


----------



## Clown Confusion

there are messing up bad


----------



## creolered

Wow. Had mine rejected too! But No Harm, No Foul, Fuck Lowrider magazine.. They have always been an oppressor of the lowridn black community anyway. Dont kno why, but then again, I do kno. Gots to keep it pimpin though. My familia, my folks family, peoples in the struggle, stay at Palace Station. They hav room to park yo LoLos with the high ends. Make sur yu take care of them though. Hollah at Tony in Valet. Good peoples! Rooms are cool for price and Gumbo at Oyster Bar off da chain. Tell'em creolered sent yah. Now, just a Notice! Rooms are good price but they do come with $17.00 hotel tax. Ok loved ones. Be safe, and hallah at yo boy!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_These were their rides:

_


----------



## juarez4

I got the same rejection letter it doesn't make sense


----------



## el cuate-g

I won 1st place at the fresno show in my category and got rejected to Vegas. I thought that winning in fresno would qualify winners for Vegas??.


----------



## 96tein

I hear that a couple rides as well as bikes that qualified for top honors were also rejected....


----------



## Robert =woody65=

A few friends from other clubs got rejected too,i dont know if I'm going to be rejected


----------



## Skim

el cuate-g said:


> I won 1st place at the fresno show in my category and got rejected to Vegas. I thought that winning in fresno would qualify winners for Vegas??.


oh shit :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion

They should of Said something when they first posted the Vegas show that it was going to be limited of space..


----------



## KERRBSS

That's shitty.


----------



## Clown Confusion

I bet none of lifestyle cc got rejected


----------



## Inked1

Clown Confusion said:


> They should of Said something when they first posted the Vegas show that it was going to be limited of space..


I agree with they should had said something, they new they had limited space. You feel like you have been tricked or something, a lot of us have dumped a lot of money into our cars theses last couple months trying to get ready for Vegas,some people have dedicated complete builds for this show, WTF !!!!!! Not to mention hotel rooms we have paid for and airline tickets paid for, my club has a huge Banquet every year in Vegas , maybe it needs to be moved to July to LA and call Torres show our super show?? LRM new they were doing this since the moved the show up to September and should have put it out there that there is limited space. I can't believe that cars that qualified at earlier shows in the year are now getting rejected, that's Fucked up


----------



## Clown Confusion

Yup


----------



## eriks66

wow. ...bad deal...


----------



## Rollin73

Clown Confusion said:


> I bet none of lifestyle cc got rejected


Same shit I was thinking! I bet they all got indoors too. People dropped a lot of money to attend a SMALL super show fuck that. Torres going to take over.


----------



## pimp slap

Inked1 said:


> I agree with they should had said something, they new they had limited space. You feel like you have been tricked or something, a lot of us have dumped a lot of money into our cars theses last couple months trying to get ready for Vegas,some people have dedicated complete builds for this show, WTF !!!!!! Not to mention hotel rooms we have paid for and airline tickets paid for, my club has a huge Banquet every year in Vegas , maybe it needs to be moved to July to LA and call Torres show our super show?? LRM new they were doing this since the moved the show up to September and should have put it out there that there is limited space. I can't believe that cars that qualified at earlier shows in the year are now getting rejected, that's Fucked up


Agree ????


----------



## mexhika

There doing construction @ Cashman center and instead of haveing 650 spots for cars there were only.given 400 indoor out door spots total. Small show this year.


----------



## Clown Confusion

Rollin73 said:


> Same shit I was thinking! I bet they all got indoors too. People dropped a lot of money to attend a SMALL super show fuck that. Torres going to take over.


torrez and Budweiser tours is taking over


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Fuck the show im takin my car to cruise the strip.


----------



## ElProfeJose

mr.widow-maker said:


> Fuck the show im takin my car to cruise the strip.


Cruising the strip


----------



## MIRACLE

Alot of clubs boycotting too due to the new indoor/outdoor rules. LRM has been on a delicline for at least the last 10 years, but this may have been the last straw for many. Wont surprise me if even those who got registration conformation dont go also. This sucks, having the Super Show in Vegas was pretty good considering all the entertainment options. Joke Ray needs to either "STEP UP OR STEP OUT".


----------



## Skim

mr.widow-maker said:


> Fuck the show im takin my car to cruise the strip.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

Well at least this still going on on central Las Vegas BLVD (the strip)


----------



## 64Rag

They only are allowing 400 entries and they also cut down the judging staff also. Joe Ray is a idiot and doesn't know what the hell he's doing.


----------



## RobLBC

This small "Super Show" and the canceling of tour stops in other parts of the country will lead to the demise of Lowrider Magazine and Lowriding in general. It's sad how such a big movement has been reduced to this; let's hope Lowrider Magazine learns that without the shows thier magazine is nothing.


----------



## 67 chevy impala

some car clubs and solo riders are gona boycott the 2014 Super show...I belive the Super Show should go back to California....where it all started!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Petty

Went by the cashman today in the rain no construction equipment in sight or in the parking lot


----------



## RobLBC

67 chevy impala said:


> View attachment 1402593
> I belive the Super Show should go back to California....where it all started!:thumbsup:


I think that would be a horrible idea, Las Vegas has plenty of affordable hotel room and flights. Also the Super Show should be a neutral location like Las Vegas.


----------



## watson rider

BOYCOTT .....THEM PUTOS .
HURT THEM WERE IT HURTS THE MOST THEIR POCKETS.


----------



## BUBBTOP60

Maybe they're raising thier standards,past few years there have been a shit pile of below average rides being shown,or cars that are there year after year after year..........


----------



## Rdawg146

im bringing my car all the way from Seattle and spent hundreds to clean it up for the show, let alone hundreds more to get it to the show. just to get denied. i say we get all the denied cars together and park outside the show, making our own show. free to the people.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Is anyone all else getting rejection notices? And your cars have patterns and chrome undies plus chrome in the engines?_ :dunno:


 i got that shit too, its bull shit, im boycotting their events till further notice, start hitting torres empire,street lows and budweiser super shows, maybe some club picniks and fundraisers.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Damn I'm probably next to be rejected


----------



## ElProfeJose

Rdawg146 said:


> im bringing my car all the way from Seattle and spent hundreds to clean it up for the show, let alone hundreds more to get it to the show. just to get denied. i say we get all the denied cars together and park outside the show, making our own show. free to the people.


Hmmmmm not a bad idea


----------



## ElProfeJose

I heard that the road was closed off due to really bad flooding. Anyone else?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Rdawg146 said:


> im bringing my car all the way from Seattle and spent hundreds to clean it up for the show, let alone hundreds more to get it to the show. just to get denied. i say we get all the denied cars together and park outside the show, making our own show. free to the people.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

You guy are right.. Lifestyles would NOT get rejected or be outside... As long as Joe Ray is head of the magazine... He talks about being fair.. But I think it's to kick out clubs like Elite out. They are inside every year because they go the next mile on their cars. From street-full.. If some people have a problem with it, then maybe they need to step up their game..


& Super Show needs to come back to LA.. There are shows that are better then Vegas.. If you never been to Super Show In LA. Sorry to tell you. You never been to Super Show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> Hmmmmm not a bad idea


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

mexhika said:


> There doing construction @ Cashman center and instead of haveing 650 spots for cars there were only.given 400 indoor out door spots total. Small show this year.


my cuzin lives in vegas he said there is no construction going on there


----------



## ElProfeJose

Clown Confusion said:


> my cuzin lives in vegas he said there is no construction going on there


Damnnnn that sucks. Cause I don't want to believe that they would just turn people down.


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## plumjuc

LET ME START OUT BY SAYING MY OPINION IS MY OPINION AND I KNOW IT WILL SHOCK SOME PROBALLY GET ALOT OF FLACK AND WHAT I WRITE MAY MAKE SOME THINK IM A JERK BUT THIS IS WHAT I THINK AND ONLY MY VIEW ABOUT HOW I FEEL I KNOW I WILL GET A LOT OF SHIT FOR HOW I FEEL SORRY IF I AFFEND ANYONE NOT MY INTENTION JUST HOW I FEEL HERE I GO WE AS A LOWRIDERS DUBS IMPORTS HOT RODS OR ANY OTHER TYPE OF CRIUZER YOU ARE WE SHOULD NOT AT EVERY TURN WHEN WERE NOT HAPPY WITH THE WAY SHOWS ARE PUT TOGETHER OR THE OUT COME ON HOW THE SHOW TURNED OUT OR HOW THE JUDGING WAS HANDLED THAT WE SHOULD BOYCOTT OR NOT ATTEND OR NOT SUPPORT SHOWS OR EACH OTHER OR CAR CLUB SHOWS OR PRIVATE SHOWS ITS NOT AS EASY AS PEOPLE THINK IT MIGHT BE TAKES ALOT AND NOT VERY MANY WOULD EVEN WANT TO TAKE ON THE RESPONSIBIITY WHEN YOU THINK ABOUT IT THERE ARE NOT MANY BIG TIME SHOWS THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND AS LONG AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW HAS AND FOR THAT MATTER LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THAT HAS ENDUERED AS LONG AS IT HAS FROM WHAT I SEE THERES PROBALLY NOT ONE PERSON OUT THERE THAT WOULDNT WANT TO MAKE THE MAGAZINE ITS ALWAYS BEEN THAT ONE GOAL AS A CAR BUILDER MYSELF THAT IF YOU MADE THE MAGAZINE WEATEHER IN A SMALL PIC OR IF YOU COULD GRACE THE FRONT COVER OR MAKE CENTERFOLD ITS THAT YOU COULD SAY I MADE THE MAGAZINE AND THAT ALSO GOES FOR ANY OTHER MAGAZINE AND REMEMBER THERE HAVE BEEN MANY BUT HOW MANY HAVE EDURED THE TEST OF TIME SOMETIMES THINGS DONT ALWAYS TURNOUT THE WAY WE WANT THEM TO BUT THAT SHOULD NOT CAUSE ANYONE TO START CALLING FOR BOYCOTT OR NOT TO SUPPORT SHOWS IM SURE THAT JOE RAY IS NOT TRYING TO INSULT ANYONE BUT AS EVERONE KNOWS HES NOT THE OWNER OF LOWRIDER HES THE EDITOR YES HE MAKES THE FINAL DECISION ON WHO MAKES THE CAR SHOW BUT HOW MANY CARS THAT MAY ATTEND IS PROBALLY NOT HIS DECISION IM SURE IF IT WAS UP TO HIM HE WOUOLD LIKE TO HAVE 1000 CARS IT MAY SOUND THAT IM DEFENDING JOE IM NOT THIS IS MY VIEW ON HOW I SEE IT WHEN TORRES SHOW CAME TO LA THERE WERE MANY THAT SAID THEY WERE UNHAPPY BUT YET 4 YEARS AND COUNTING HE HAS DONE WHAT MANY DIDNT THINK POSSIBLE BROUGHT A SHOW BACK TO LA MANY TALKED ABOUT BOYCOTT BUT YET HE HAS ENDURED THE NEGATIVITY AND CONTINUES AND STRIVES TO MAKE HIS SHOW THE BEST IT CAN BE AGAIN NOT AN EASY TASK JUST THINK HOW MUCH IT MUST COST WITH ALL TH LIABILITY INVOVLED TO PUT A SHOW ON IN LA EVEN DUB SHOWS HAVE HAD TO INCLUDE LOWRIDERS IN THER SHOWS AND NOT ALWAYS GAVE ALOT OF AWARDS TO THE LOWRIDERS WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED BUT YET THE SHOWS SEEM TO GET BETTER EVERY YEAR IVE BEEN LOWRIDEING ALMOST CLOSE TO 35 YEARS HAVE BOUGHT LOWDER MAGAZINE SINCE I STARTED AND HAVE SUPPRORTED COUNTLESS LOWRIDER SHOWS DID IT FOR THE LOVE I HAVE FOR THE GAME AND ALWAYS BUY OR LOOK THROUGH THE MAGAZINE TO SEE IF IM IN IT WETHER IT BE AT SHOW OR A PICNIC OR OTHER FUNCTIONS TO SEE IF I MADE IT THROUGH OUT MY YEARS WHEN I ATTENDED A LOWRIDER SHOW I WOULD SEE SOME CARS THAT MAY HAVE NOT BEEN UP TO WHAT I THOUGHT SHOULD BE AT A SUPER SHOW BUT I THINK IT WAS THE WAY TO B ALL INCLUSIVE NOW THAT ONLY 400 HUNDRED CARS ARE ALLOWED THIS MAY BE THE BEST OF THE BEST AND ISNT THAT WHAT A SUPER SHOW SHOULD BE I GUESS ALL IM TRYING TO SAY IS THERES NO NEED TO BOYCOTT OR GET UPSET IF YOR CAR DIDNT MAKE IT THIS YEAR STRIVE TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR GO TO VEGAS AND SUPPORT THOSE CARS AND CAR CLUBS THAT DID MAKE THE CUT BECAUSE THAT COULD BE YOU OR YOUR CUB OUT THERE AND WE NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHER WE MAY HAVE FRIENDS THAT MAY BE THERE AND EVEN IF YOU DONT GO OUT AND SUPPORT THOSE THAT MADE THE CUT AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT A GOOD JOB THEY DID BUILDING THERE PROJECTS CAUSE IF YOU EVER BUILT A CAR YOU KNOW ITS NOT EASY AND TO BUILD A SUPER SHOW CAR IS EVEN HARDER AND YES I AGREE LETS ONE DAY HOPE LOWRIDER WILL BRING THE SUPER SHOW BACK TO ITS ROOTS THE CAPITAL OF LOWRIDING LOS ANGELES CA. BUT LETS CONTINUE TO SUPPORT ALL SHOWS BIG OR SMALL CAUSE I LIVED THE DAYS IN THE 90S WHEN ALOT OF CITIES AND STATES DID NOT WANT TO HAVE SHOWS BECAUSE OF THE RIOTS AND THE NEGATIVE STIGMA THAT THOSE YEARS BROUGHT SO WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY SUPPORT SUPPPORT BECAUSE ONCE WE LOSE THE BIG SHOWS ITS HARD TO GET THEM BACK THER HAVE BEEN MANY BIG SHOWS THAT HAVE COME AND GONE HOW I WISH THEY WERE BACK JUST TO NAME A COUPLE THE PHEONIX SUPER SHOW COORS PRODUCTIONS AND COUNLESS OTHER THIS IS MY OPINION AND HOW I VIEW THIS SUBJECT NOT INTENDED TO INSULT ANYONE SO I HOPE I DONT GET ALOT OF NEGATIVE FEED BACK AND LETS KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING BIGGER AND BETTER THAN EVER HOPE THOSE THAT DO MAKE VEGAS HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY TRIP AND EVERY THING WORKS OUT FOR THE BEST


----------



## 67 chevy impala

:twak::drama:


----------



## Bedrockcc

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> Hmmmmm not a bad idea


----------



## DJLATIN

plumjuc said:


> LET ME START OUT BY SAYING MY OPINION IS MY OPINION AND I KNOW IT WILL SHOCK SOME PROBALLY GET ALOT OF FLACK AND WHAT I WRITE MAY MAKE SOME THINK IM A JERK BUT THIS IS WHAT I THINK AND ONLY MY VIEW ABOUT HOW I FEEL I KNOW I WILL GET A LOT OF SHIT FOR HOW I FEEL SORRY IF I AFFEND ANYONE NOT MY INTENTION JUST HOW I FEEL HERE I GO WE AS A LOWRIDERS DUBS IMPORTS HOT RODS OR ANY OTHER TYPE OF CRIUZER YOU ARE WE SHOULD NOT AT EVERY TURN WHEN WERE NOT HAPPY WITH THE WAY SHOWS ARE PUT TOGETHER OR THE OUT COME ON HOW THE SHOW TURNED OUT OR HOW THE JUDGING WAS HANDLED THAT WE SHOULD BOYCOTT OR NOT ATTEND OR NOT SUPPORT SHOWS OR EACH OTHER OR CAR CLUB SHOWS OR PRIVATE SHOWS ITS NOT AS EASY AS PEOPLE THINK IT MIGHT BE TAKES ALOT AND NOT VERY MANY WOULD EVEN WANT TO TAKE ON THE RESPONSIBIITY WHEN YOU THINK ABOUT IT THERE ARE NOT MANY BIG TIME SHOWS THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND AS LONG AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW HAS AND FOR THAT MATTER LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THAT HAS ENDUERED AS LONG AS IT HAS FROM WHAT I SEE THERES PROBALLY NOT ONE PERSON OUT THERE THAT WOULDNT WANT TO MAKE THE MAGAZINE ITS ALWAYS BEEN THAT ONE GOAL AS A CAR BUILDER MYSELF THAT IF YOU MADE THE MAGAZINE WEATEHER IN A SMALL PIC OR IF YOU COULD GRACE THE FRONT COVER OR MAKE CENTERFOLD ITS THAT YOU COULD SAY I MADE THE MAGAZINE AND THAT ALSO GOES FOR ANY OTHER MAGAZINE AND REMEMBER THERE HAVE BEEN MANY BUT HOW MANY HAVE EDURED THE TEST OF TIME SOMETIMES THINGS DONT ALWAYS TURNOUT THE WAY WE WANT THEM TO BUT THAT SHOULD NOT CAUSE ANYONE TO START CALLING FOR BOYCOTT OR NOT TO SUPPORT SHOWS IM SURE THAT JOE RAY IS NOT TRYING TO INSULT ANYONE BUT AS EVERONE KNOWS HES NOT THE OWNER OF LOWRIDER HES THE EDITOR YES HE MAKES THE FINAL DECISION ON WHO MAKES THE CAR SHOW BUT HOW MANY CARS THAT MAY ATTEND IS PROBALLY NOT HIS DECISION IM SURE IF IT WAS UP TO HIM HE WOUOLD LIKE TO HAVE 1000 CARS IT MAY SOUND THAT IM DEFENDING JOE IM NOT THIS IS MY VIEW ON HOW I SEE IT WHEN TORRES SHOW CAME TO LA THERE WERE MANY THAT SAID THEY WERE UNHAPPY BUT YET 4 YEARS AND COUNTING HE HAS DONE WHAT MANY DIDNT THINK POSSIBLE BROUGHT A SHOW BACK TO LA MANY TALKED ABOUT BOYCOTT BUT YET HE HAS ENDURED THE NEGATIVITY AND CONTINUES AND STRIVES TO MAKE HIS SHOW THE BEST IT CAN BE AGAIN NOT AN EASY TASK JUST THINK HOW MUCH IT MUST COST WITH ALL TH LIABILITY INVOVLED TO PUT A SHOW ON IN LA EVEN DUB SHOWS HAVE HAD TO INCLUDE LOWRIDERS IN THER SHOWS AND NOT ALWAYS GAVE ALOT OF AWARDS TO THE LOWRIDERS WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED BUT YET THE SHOWS SEEM TO GET BETTER EVERY YEAR IVE BEEN LOWRIDEING ALMOST CLOSE TO 35 YEARS HAVE BOUGHT LOWDER MAGAZINE SINCE I STARTED AND HAVE SUPPRORTED COUNTLESS LOWRIDER SHOWS DID IT FOR THE LOVE I HAVE FOR THE GAME AND ALWAYS BUY OR LOOK THROUGH THE MAGAZINE TO SEE IF IM IN IT WETHER IT BE AT SHOW OR A PICNIC OR OTHER FUNCTIONS TO SEE IF I MADE IT THROUGH OUT MY YEARS WHEN I ATTENDED A LOWRIDER SHOW I WOULD SEE SOME CARS THAT MAY HAVE NOT BEEN UP TO WHAT I THOUGHT SHOULD BE AT A SUPER SHOW BUT I THINK IT WAS THE WAY TO B ALL INCLUSIVE NOW THAT ONLY 400 HUNDRED CARS ARE ALLOWED THIS MAY BE THE BEST OF THE BEST AND ISNT THAT WHAT A SUPER SHOW SHOULD BE I GUESS ALL IM TRYING TO SAY IS THERES NO NEED TO BOYCOTT OR GET UPSET IF YOR CAR DIDNT MAKE IT THIS YEAR STRIVE TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR GO TO VEGAS AND SUPPORT THOSE CARS AND CAR CLUBS THAT DID MAKE THE CUT BECAUSE THAT COULD BE YOU OR YOUR CUB OUT THERE AND WE NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHER WE MAY HAVE FRIENDS THAT MAY BE THERE AND EVEN IF YOU DONT GO OUT AND SUPPORT THOSE THAT MADE THE CUT AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT A GOOD JOB THEY DID BUILDING THERE PROJECTS CAUSE IF YOU EVER BUILT A CAR YOU KNOW ITS NOT EASY AND TO BUILD A SUPER SHOW CAR IS EVEN HARDER AND YES I AGREE LETS ONE DAY HOPE LOWRIDER WILL BRING THE SUPER SHOW BACK TO ITS ROOTS THE CAPITAL OF LOWRIDING LOS ANGELES CA. BUT LETS CONTINUE TO SUPPORT ALL SHOWS BIG OR SMALL CAUSE I LIVED THE DAYS IN THE 90S WHEN ALOT OF CITIES AND STATES DID NOT WANT TO HAVE SHOWS BECAUSE OF THE RIOTS AND THE NEGATIVE STIGMA THAT THOSE YEARS BROUGHT SO WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY SUPPORT SUPPPORT BECAUSE ONCE WE LOSE THE BIG SHOWS ITS HARD TO GET THEM BACK THER HAVE BEEN MANY BIG SHOWS THAT HAVE COME AND GONE HOW I WISH THEY WERE BACK JUST TO NAME A COUPLE THE PHEONIX SUPER SHOW COORS PRODUCTIONS AND COUNLESS OTHER THIS IS MY OPINION AND HOW I VIEW THIS SUBJECT NOT INTENDED TO INSULT ANYONE SO I HOPE I DONT GET ALOT OF NEGATIVE FEED BACK AND LETS KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING BIGGER AND BETTER THAN EVER HOPE THOSE THAT DO MAKE VEGAS HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY TRIP AND EVERY THING WORKS OUT FOR THE BEST


:around:


----------



## Skim

DJLATIN said:


> :around:


 BEST OF SHOW - RUN ON SENTENCE OF THE YEAR


----------



## Caspy

plumjuc said:


> LET ME START OUT BY SAYING MY OPINION IS MY OPINION AND I KNOW IT WILL SHOCK SOME PROBALLY GET ALOT OF FLACK AND WHAT I WRITE MAY MAKE SOME THINK IM A JERK BUT THIS IS WHAT I THINK AND ONLY MY VIEW ABOUT HOW I FEEL I KNOW I WILL GET A LOT OF SHIT FOR HOW I FEEL SORRY IF I AFFEND ANYONE NOT MY INTENTION JUST HOW I FEEL HERE I GO WE AS A LOWRIDERS DUBS IMPORTS HOT RODS OR ANY OTHER TYPE OF CRIUZER YOU ARE WE SHOULD NOT AT EVERY TURN WHEN WERE NOT HAPPY WITH THE WAY SHOWS ARE PUT TOGETHER OR THE OUT COME ON HOW THE SHOW TURNED OUT OR HOW THE JUDGING WAS HANDLED THAT WE SHOULD BOYCOTT OR NOT ATTEND OR NOT SUPPORT SHOWS OR EACH OTHER OR CAR CLUB SHOWS OR PRIVATE SHOWS ITS NOT AS EASY AS PEOPLE THINK IT MIGHT BE TAKES ALOT AND NOT VERY MANY WOULD EVEN WANT TO TAKE ON THE RESPONSIBIITY WHEN YOU THINK ABOUT IT THERE ARE NOT MANY BIG TIME SHOWS THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND AS LONG AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW HAS AND FOR THAT MATTER LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THAT HAS ENDUERED AS LONG AS IT HAS FROM WHAT I SEE THERES PROBALLY NOT ONE PERSON OUT THERE THAT WOULDNT WANT TO MAKE THE MAGAZINE ITS ALWAYS BEEN THAT ONE GOAL AS A CAR BUILDER MYSELF THAT IF YOU MADE THE MAGAZINE WEATEHER IN A SMALL PIC OR IF YOU COULD GRACE THE FRONT COVER OR MAKE CENTERFOLD ITS THAT YOU COULD SAY I MADE THE MAGAZINE AND THAT ALSO GOES FOR ANY OTHER MAGAZINE AND REMEMBER THERE HAVE BEEN MANY BUT HOW MANY HAVE EDURED THE TEST OF TIME SOMETIMES THINGS DONT ALWAYS TURNOUT THE WAY WE WANT THEM TO BUT THAT SHOULD NOT CAUSE ANYONE TO START CALLING FOR BOYCOTT OR NOT TO SUPPORT SHOWS IM SURE THAT JOE RAY IS NOT TRYING TO INSULT ANYONE BUT AS EVERONE KNOWS HES NOT THE OWNER OF LOWRIDER HES THE EDITOR YES HE MAKES THE FINAL DECISION ON WHO MAKES THE CAR SHOW BUT HOW MANY CARS THAT MAY ATTEND IS PROBALLY NOT HIS DECISION IM SURE IF IT WAS UP TO HIM HE WOUOLD LIKE TO HAVE 1000 CARS IT MAY SOUND THAT IM DEFENDING JOE IM NOT THIS IS MY VIEW ON HOW I SEE IT WHEN TORRES SHOW CAME TO LA THERE WERE MANY THAT SAID THEY WERE UNHAPPY BUT YET 4 YEARS AND COUNTING HE HAS DONE WHAT MANY DIDNT THINK POSSIBLE BROUGHT A SHOW BACK TO LA MANY TALKED ABOUT BOYCOTT BUT YET HE HAS ENDURED THE NEGATIVITY AND CONTINUES AND STRIVES TO MAKE HIS SHOW THE BEST IT CAN BE AGAIN NOT AN EASY TASK JUST THINK HOW MUCH IT MUST COST WITH ALL TH LIABILITY INVOVLED TO PUT A SHOW ON IN LA EVEN DUB SHOWS HAVE HAD TO INCLUDE LOWRIDERS IN THER SHOWS AND NOT ALWAYS GAVE ALOT OF AWARDS TO THE LOWRIDERS WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED BUT YET THE SHOWS SEEM TO GET BETTER EVERY YEAR IVE BEEN LOWRIDEING ALMOST CLOSE TO 35 YEARS HAVE BOUGHT LOWDER MAGAZINE SINCE I STARTED AND HAVE SUPPRORTED COUNTLESS LOWRIDER SHOWS DID IT FOR THE LOVE I HAVE FOR THE GAME AND ALWAYS BUY OR LOOK THROUGH THE MAGAZINE TO SEE IF IM IN IT WETHER IT BE AT SHOW OR A PICNIC OR OTHER FUNCTIONS TO SEE IF I MADE IT THROUGH OUT MY YEARS WHEN I ATTENDED A LOWRIDER SHOW I WOULD SEE SOME CARS THAT MAY HAVE NOT BEEN UP TO WHAT I THOUGHT SHOULD BE AT A SUPER SHOW BUT I THINK IT WAS THE WAY TO B ALL INCLUSIVE NOW THAT ONLY 400 HUNDRED CARS ARE ALLOWED THIS MAY BE THE BEST OF THE BEST AND ISNT THAT WHAT A SUPER SHOW SHOULD BE I GUESS ALL IM TRYING TO SAY IS THERES NO NEED TO BOYCOTT OR GET UPSET IF YOR CAR DIDNT MAKE IT THIS YEAR STRIVE TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR GO TO VEGAS AND SUPPORT THOSE CARS AND CAR CLUBS THAT DID MAKE THE CUT BECAUSE THAT COULD BE YOU OR YOUR CUB OUT THERE AND WE NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHER WE MAY HAVE FRIENDS THAT MAY BE THERE AND EVEN IF YOU DONT GO OUT AND SUPPORT THOSE THAT MADE THE CUT AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT A GOOD JOB THEY DID BUILDING THERE PROJECTS CAUSE IF YOU EVER BUILT A CAR YOU KNOW ITS NOT EASY AND TO BUILD A SUPER SHOW CAR IS EVEN HARDER AND YES I AGREE LETS ONE DAY HOPE LOWRIDER WILL BRING THE SUPER SHOW BACK TO ITS ROOTS THE CAPITAL OF LOWRIDING LOS ANGELES CA. BUT LETS CONTINUE TO SUPPORT ALL SHOWS BIG OR SMALL CAUSE I LIVED THE DAYS IN THE 90S WHEN ALOT OF CITIES AND STATES DID NOT WANT TO HAVE SHOWS BECAUSE OF THE RIOTS AND THE NEGATIVE STIGMA THAT THOSE YEARS BROUGHT SO WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY SUPPORT SUPPPORT BECAUSE ONCE WE LOSE THE BIG SHOWS ITS HARD TO GET THEM BACK THER HAVE BEEN MANY BIG SHOWS THAT HAVE COME AND GONE HOW I WISH THEY WERE BACK JUST TO NAME A COUPLE THE PHEONIX SUPER SHOW COORS PRODUCTIONS AND COUNLESS OTHER THIS IS MY OPINION AND HOW I VIEW THIS SUBJECT NOT INTENDED TO INSULT ANYONE SO I HOPE I DONT GET ALOT OF NEGATIVE FEED BACK AND LETS KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING BIGGER AND BETTER THAN EVER HOPE THOSE THAT DO MAKE VEGAS HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY TRIP AND EVERY THING WORKS OUT FOR THE BEST


I agree with you 100%


----------



## DJLATIN

Skim said:


> BEST OF SHOW - RUN ON SENTENCE OF THE YEAR


:roflmao:


----------



## MIRACLE

As much as I love L.A the super show should not be there(would be to bias), Vegas is the perfect spot its neutral and fun. Maybe Torres might be taking over vegas too or someone else.


----------



## RobLBC

MIRACLE said:


> As much as I love L.A the super show should not be there(would be to bias), Vegas is the perfect spot its neutral and fun. Maybe Torres might be taking over vegas too or someone else.


They should have the Super Show at least once on the East Coast, maybe Miami or NYC.


----------



## ElProfeJose

So anyone live out in Vegas.....how's the strip and the road to Vegas. All effed up?


----------



## MIRACLE

Hahaha sorry bro with all do respect that would never happen the west is where its at. East has some nice cars but would never be a real lowrider super show on the east coast.




RobLBC said:


> They should have the Super Show at least once on the East Coast, maybe Miami or NYC.


----------



## screwed up loco

ElProfeJose said:


> So anyone live out in Vegas.....how's the strip and the road to Vegas. All effed up?


heard the only route closed is the 15 between vegas and salt lake city. surprised it wasn't the Primm area at the cali border. that thing turns into lake Michigan whenever it rains hno:


----------



## RobLBC

MIRACLE said:


> Hahaha sorry bro with all do respect that would never happen the west is where its at. East has some nice cars but would never be a real lowrider super show on the east coast.


That may be so, but excluding an entire Coast is not the smartest thing in a business sense for Lowrider Magazine. But it really doesn't matter since Lowrider Magazine will soon be extinct like MiniTruckin Magazine. What made the Lowrider Magazine tours great was that they were all over the US, now that the tour is in a few select cities I don't think the super show will matter much in the future.


----------



## screwed up loco

messed up to hear about whats going on with LRM. still gonna hit the show but going early and only staying for an hour or so. rest of my trip its the strip, pool parties, and clubs, fuck it.


----------



## MIRACLE

Hell yeah thats why having it in Vegas is best.:thumbsup:



screwed up loco said:


> messed up to hear about whats going on with LRM. still gonna hit the show but going early and only staying for an hour or so. rest of my trip its the strip, pool parties, and clubs, fuck it.


----------



## GRAPEVINE

plumjuc said:


> LET ME START OUT BY SAYING MY OPINION IS MY OPINION AND I KNOW IT WILL SHOCK SOME PROBALLY GET ALOT OF FLACK AND WHAT I WRITE MAY MAKE SOME THINK IM A JERK BUT THIS IS WHAT I THINK AND ONLY MY VIEW ABOUT HOW I FEEL I KNOW I WILL GET A LOT OF SHIT FOR HOW I FEEL SORRY IF I AFFEND ANYONE NOT MY INTENTION JUST HOW I FEEL HERE I GO WE AS A LOWRIDERS DUBS IMPORTS HOT RODS OR ANY OTHER TYPE OF CRIUZER YOU ARE WE SHOULD NOT AT EVERY TURN WHEN WERE NOT HAPPY WITH THE WAY SHOWS ARE PUT TOGETHER OR THE OUT COME ON HOW THE SHOW TURNED OUT OR HOW THE JUDGING WAS HANDLED THAT WE SHOULD BOYCOTT OR NOT ATTEND OR NOT SUPPORT SHOWS OR EACH OTHER OR CAR CLUB SHOWS OR PRIVATE SHOWS ITS NOT AS EASY AS PEOPLE THINK IT MIGHT BE TAKES ALOT AND NOT VERY MANY WOULD EVEN WANT TO TAKE ON THE RESPONSIBIITY WHEN YOU THINK ABOUT IT THERE ARE NOT MANY BIG TIME SHOWS THAT HAVE BEEN AROUND AS LONG AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW HAS AND FOR THAT MATTER LOWRIDER MAGAZINE THAT HAS ENDUERED AS LONG AS IT HAS FROM WHAT I SEE THERES PROBALLY NOT ONE PERSON OUT THERE THAT WOULDNT WANT TO MAKE THE MAGAZINE ITS ALWAYS BEEN THAT ONE GOAL AS A CAR BUILDER MYSELF THAT IF YOU MADE THE MAGAZINE WEATEHER IN A SMALL PIC OR IF YOU COULD GRACE THE FRONT COVER OR MAKE CENTERFOLD ITS THAT YOU COULD SAY I MADE THE MAGAZINE AND THAT ALSO GOES FOR ANY OTHER MAGAZINE AND REMEMBER THERE HAVE BEEN MANY BUT HOW MANY HAVE EDURED THE TEST OF TIME SOMETIMES THINGS DONT ALWAYS TURNOUT THE WAY WE WANT THEM TO BUT THAT SHOULD NOT CAUSE ANYONE TO START CALLING FOR BOYCOTT OR NOT TO SUPPORT SHOWS IM SURE THAT JOE RAY IS NOT TRYING TO INSULT ANYONE BUT AS EVERONE KNOWS HES NOT THE OWNER OF LOWRIDER HES THE EDITOR YES HE MAKES THE FINAL DECISION ON WHO MAKES THE CAR SHOW BUT HOW MANY CARS THAT MAY ATTEND IS PROBALLY NOT HIS DECISION IM SURE IF IT WAS UP TO HIM HE WOUOLD LIKE TO HAVE 1000 CARS IT MAY SOUND THAT IM DEFENDING JOE IM NOT THIS IS MY VIEW ON HOW I SEE IT WHEN TORRES SHOW CAME TO LA THERE WERE MANY THAT SAID THEY WERE UNHAPPY BUT YET 4 YEARS AND COUNTING HE HAS DONE WHAT MANY DIDNT THINK POSSIBLE BROUGHT A SHOW BACK TO LA MANY TALKED ABOUT BOYCOTT BUT YET HE HAS ENDURED THE NEGATIVITY AND CONTINUES AND STRIVES TO MAKE HIS SHOW THE BEST IT CAN BE AGAIN NOT AN EASY TASK JUST THINK HOW MUCH IT MUST COST WITH ALL TH LIABILITY INVOVLED TO PUT A SHOW ON IN LA EVEN DUB SHOWS HAVE HAD TO INCLUDE LOWRIDERS IN THER SHOWS AND NOT ALWAYS GAVE ALOT OF AWARDS TO THE LOWRIDERS WHEN THEY FIRST STARTED BUT YET THE SHOWS SEEM TO GET BETTER EVERY YEAR IVE BEEN LOWRIDEING ALMOST CLOSE TO 35 YEARS HAVE BOUGHT LOWDER MAGAZINE SINCE I STARTED AND HAVE SUPPRORTED COUNTLESS LOWRIDER SHOWS DID IT FOR THE LOVE I HAVE FOR THE GAME AND ALWAYS BUY OR LOOK THROUGH THE MAGAZINE TO SEE IF IM IN IT WETHER IT BE AT SHOW OR A PICNIC OR OTHER FUNCTIONS TO SEE IF I MADE IT THROUGH OUT MY YEARS WHEN I ATTENDED A LOWRIDER SHOW I WOULD SEE SOME CARS THAT MAY HAVE NOT BEEN UP TO WHAT I THOUGHT SHOULD BE AT A SUPER SHOW BUT I THINK IT WAS THE WAY TO B ALL INCLUSIVE NOW THAT ONLY 400 HUNDRED CARS ARE ALLOWED THIS MAY BE THE BEST OF THE BEST AND ISNT THAT WHAT A SUPER SHOW SHOULD BE I GUESS ALL IM TRYING TO SAY IS THERES NO NEED TO BOYCOTT OR GET UPSET IF YOR CAR DIDNT MAKE IT THIS YEAR STRIVE TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR GO TO VEGAS AND SUPPORT THOSE CARS AND CAR CLUBS THAT DID MAKE THE CUT BECAUSE THAT COULD BE YOU OR YOUR CUB OUT THERE AND WE NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHER WE MAY HAVE FRIENDS THAT MAY BE THERE AND EVEN IF YOU DONT GO OUT AND SUPPORT THOSE THAT MADE THE CUT AND LET THEM KNOW WHAT A GOOD JOB THEY DID BUILDING THERE PROJECTS CAUSE IF YOU EVER BUILT A CAR YOU KNOW ITS NOT EASY AND TO BUILD A SUPER SHOW CAR IS EVEN HARDER AND YES I AGREE LETS ONE DAY HOPE LOWRIDER WILL BRING THE SUPER SHOW BACK TO ITS ROOTS THE CAPITAL OF LOWRIDING LOS ANGELES CA. BUT LETS CONTINUE TO SUPPORT ALL SHOWS BIG OR SMALL CAUSE I LIVED THE DAYS IN THE 90S WHEN ALOT OF CITIES AND STATES DID NOT WANT TO HAVE SHOWS BECAUSE OF THE RIOTS AND THE NEGATIVE STIGMA THAT THOSE YEARS BROUGHT SO WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY SUPPORT SUPPPORT BECAUSE ONCE WE LOSE THE BIG SHOWS ITS HARD TO GET THEM BACK THER HAVE BEEN MANY BIG SHOWS THAT HAVE COME AND GONE HOW I WISH THEY WERE BACK JUST TO NAME A COUPLE THE PHEONIX SUPER SHOW COORS PRODUCTIONS AND COUNLESS OTHER THIS IS MY OPINION AND HOW I VIEW THIS SUBJECT NOT INTENDED TO INSULT ANYONE SO I HOPE I DONT GET ALOT OF NEGATIVE FEED BACK AND LETS KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING BIGGER AND BETTER THAN EVER HOPE THOSE THAT DO MAKE VEGAS HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY TRIP AND EVERY THING WORKS OUT FOR THE BEST


did not read


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Put money in your car to cruise and quit worrying about building it for car shows


----------



## ElProfeJose

screwed up loco said:


> heard the only route closed is the 15 between vegas and salt lake city. surprised it wasn't the Primm area at the cali border. that thing turns into lake Michigan whenever it rains hno:


Orale so coming from Cali we are good.


----------



## 77doba

I'll be there from Connecticut. I've never been before and barely been to any lowrider show. But that's about what I expect here. I can count the lows on one hand here...


----------



## DGCO14x7

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Put money in your car to cruise and quit worrying about building it for car shows


:thumbsup: I love the supershows, but theres nothing like seeing one big mob of cars cruising and hitting switches down the blvd. Everyone who got denied should take to the vegas strip and turn it into crenshaw for a day.


----------



## BUBBTOP60

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Put money in your car to cruise and quit worrying about building it for car shows


:thumbsup:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Put money in your car to cruise and quit worrying about building it for car shows


simon!!!

but most of these fools are followers and spend money to impress people they will never know, and want to win a 20 dollar plastic trophy. 

and 95% of these said show cars don't even cruise the strip ese, its all about crusing and picking up firme hynas. :nicoderm:

grown men on here crying like little girls holmes, bring your car to vegas, chill with your carnals, cruise the strip, see some sights, spend some money...you don't need a show or a trophy to validate anything. ORALE!


----------



## Skim

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Put money in your car to cruise and quit worrying about building it for car shows





Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simon!!!
> 
> but most of these fools are followers and spend money to impress people they will never know, and want to win a 20 dollar plastic trophy.
> 
> and 95% of these said show cars don't even cruise the strip ese, its all about crusing and picking up firme hynas. :nicoderm:
> 
> grown men on here crying like little girls holmes, bring your car to vegas, chill with your carnals, cruise the strip, see some sights, spend some money...you don't need a show or a trophy to validate anything. ORALE!


Only a select few people really build cars to win anything while most go because its the one time of year people especially car clubs can get together, party together and see each others cars especially if they are all spread out from each other. I try to bring a car every year to show with my club but I never stay for awards I hit the strip cruising.


----------



## screwed up loco

ElProfeJose said:


> Orale so coming from Cali we are good.


yeah should be. im making that drive too.


----------



## S1n3rjp

ElProfeJose said:


> So anyone live out in Vegas.....how's the strip and the road to Vegas. All effed up?


I work on the strip the road is not fucked up I mean they have construction here n there but not bad at all you can still cruise the blvd. ?


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Skim said:


> Only a select few people really build cars to win anything while most go because its the one time of year people especially car clubs can get together, party together and see each others cars especially if they are all spread out from each other. I try to bring a car every year to show with my club but I never stay for awards I hit the strip cruising.


simon loco!!

that's what its all about carnal, and its all about the faMlia :nicoderm:


----------



## orlando

Skim said:


> Only a select few people really build cars to win anything while most go because its the one time of year people especially car clubs can get together, party together and see each others cars especially if they are all spread out from each other. I try to bring a car every year to show with my club but I never stay for awards I hit the strip cruising.


i agree 100%. when i finish my glasshouse I'm bringing it to vegas just to cruise.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Streetlow Magazine just announced their doing a big show in Vegas.


----------



## DJ63

Anyone know what time in-door move in is on Saturday?


----------



## SNOOP2

I HEARD SOUTH SIDE GOT 22 CARS GOING INDOORS THERE CARS ARE BAD ASS THO


----------



## MIRACLE

SOUTHSIDE deserves it, their always on top of their game.



SNOOP2 said:


> I HEARD SOUTH SIDE GOT 22 CARS GOING INDOORS THERE CARS ARE BAD ASS THO


----------



## SNOOP2

Shit I didn't say they didn't shit once again there shit is bad ass


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Put money in your car to cruise and quit worrying about building it for car shows


Best thing I've read so far bro! :h5:



DGCO14x7 said:


> :thumbsup: I love the supershows, but theres nothing like seeing one big mob of cars cruising and hitting switches down the blvd. Everyone who got denied should take to the vegas strip and turn it into crenshaw for a day.


God willing I'll be there Thursday the 18th ready to dip on LV BLVD. Then after the show as well.... 



Skim said:


> Only a select few people really build cars to win anything while most go because its the one time of year people especially car clubs can get together, party together and see each others cars especially if they are all spread out from each other. I try to bring a car every year to show with my club but I never stay for awards I hit the strip cruising.


100% agreed... I say let's all come together and make LV BLVD a bumper to muthafuccin bumper lowrider fest. A cruise that will go down in our memory's as one of the BEST. Let's all come together and do this... :thumbsup: 

What y'all think???


----------



## MinieMe209

GRAPEVINE said:


> did not read


x2. .

Just looking at it gives me a headache :banghead:!


----------



## IMPALA863

MIRACLE said:


> Hahaha sorry bro with all do respect that would never happen the west is where its at. East has some nice cars but would never be a real lowrider super show on the east coast.


lol @ a real lowrider show, plz elaborate :twak:


----------



## Skim

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Best thing I've read so far bro! :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> God willing I'll be there Thursday the 18th ready to dip on LV BLVD. Then after the show as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 100% agreed... I say let's all come together and make LV BLVD a bumper to muthafuccin bumper lowrider fest. A cruise that will go down in our memory's as one of the BEST. Let's all come together and do this... :thumbsup:
> 
> What y'all think???


Just beware last year they were writing tickets left and right for any hitting of the switch and over extended a arms lol


----------



## 67 chevy impala

:drama:


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Skim said:


> Just beware last year they were writing tickets left and right for any hitting of the switch and over extended a arms lol


I heard about that... My A's are extended just right, and I'm not switch happy. Still sucks though...


----------



## Inked1

100% agreed... I say let's all come together and make LV BLVD a bumper to muthafuccin bumper lowrider fest. A cruise that will go down in our memory's as one of the BEST. Let's all come together and do this... :thumbsup: 



What y'all think???[/QUOTE]

Iam in ! See ya on the strip Ken


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Inked1 said:


> 100% agreed... I say let's all come together and make LV BLVD a bumper to muthafuccin bumper lowrider fest. A cruise that will go down in our memory's as one of the BEST. Let's all come together and do this... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> What y'all think???


Iam in ! See ya on the strip Ken[/QUOTE]

I can't wait for the cruise brotha.... Like a kid waiting on Santa Claus! Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Inked1 said:


> 100% agreed... I say let's all come together and make LV BLVD a bumper to muthafuccin bumper lowrider fest. A cruise that will go down in our memory's as one of the BEST. Let's all come together and do this... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> What y'all think???


Iam in ! See ya on the strip Ken[/QUOTE]

Latins Finest will be cruising the strip. TTT


----------



## _Bandido_

are tickets cheaper at the show or are they the same price as online?


----------



## ElProfeJose

_Bandido_ said:


> are tickets cheaper at the show or are they the same price as online?


I think more at the show. Just bought mine for $40 online. You never know if they will only sell a certain amount like the entries lol


----------



## BUBBTOP60

_Bandido_ said:


> are tickets cheaper at the show or are they the same price as online?


Just buy wristbands Saturday out front of cashman,believe they're $20 a pop :thumbsupr pay $40 at the gate sunday and stand in line


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ElProfeJose

BUBBTOP60 said:


> Just buy wristbands Saturday out front of cashman,believe they're $20 a pop :thumbsupr pay $40 at the gate sunday and stand in line


Be carefull with those wrist bands. They sell some boot leg ones. I got some one time and luckyly found the guy in the parking lot and got my money back.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Go saturday during setup u can get official bands for 25 fuck 40 bux online


----------



## Inked1

ElProfeJose said:


> Be carefull with those wrist bands. They sell some boot leg ones. I got some one time and luckyly found the guy in the parking lot and got my money back.


Ya be careful, I know some guys that bought fake wristbands in the parking lot and they got denied at the gate


----------



## _Bandido_

BUBBTOP60 said:


> Just buy wristbands Saturday out front of cashman,believe they're $20 a pop :thumbsupr pay $40 at the gate sunday and stand in line





ElProfeJose said:


> Be carefull with those wrist bands. They sell some boot leg ones. I got some one time and luckyly found the guy in the parking lot and got my money back.





MOSTHATED CC said:


> Go saturday during setup u can get official bands for 25 fuck 40 bux online


 thanks


----------



## 64Rag




----------



## big gonzo

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Streetlow Magazine just announced their doing a big show in Vegas.


Any info on this show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

big gonzo said:


> Any info on this show


No date yet carnal.


----------



## screwed up loco

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Streetlow Magazine just announced their doing a big show in Vegas.


great, like I haven't been to vegas enough this year. the supershow will be my 6th time :banghead:


----------



## MIRACLE

Streetlows wack too thats way they stay in Nor-Cal mainly...


----------



## BUBBTOP60

Inked1 said:


> Ya be careful, I know some guys that bought fake wristbands in the parking lot and they got denied at the gate


You have to buy them at the tent in front of the convention center during set up,they are legit,those dudes in the parking lot are hustlers,they'll claim they bought to many.


----------



## Wedo 505

100% agreed... I say let's all come together and make LV BLVD a bumper to muthafuccin bumper lowrider fest. A cruise that will go down in our memory's as one of the BEST. Let's all come together and do this... :thumbsup: 

What y'all think???[/QUOTE]
Fuck LRM lets do this. We need to spread the word and cruise on the strip. Just don't hit the switches and chill......Ken you already know we cruising Thursday and Sunday night.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

It would be nice if this magazine made a come back and did a Supershow in Vegas.


----------



## 67 chevy impala

uffin:


----------



## still HUSTLIN'

Wedo 505 said:


> 100% agreed... I say let's all come together and make LV BLVD a bumper to muthafuccin bumper lowrider fest. A cruise that will go down in our memory's as one of the BEST. Let's all come together and do this... :thumbsup:
> 
> What y'all think???


Fuck LRM lets do this. We need to spread the word and cruise on the strip. Just don't hit the switches and chill......Ken you already know we cruising Thursday and Sunday night.[/QUOTE]

Hell ya brotha!! I can't wait!


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

TTT


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## muzikman

come thru if you aint got nothing to do


----------



## plague

Well what happen to cali swangin videos


----------



## ElProfeJose

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Fuck LRM lets do this. We need to spread the word and cruise on the strip. Just don't hit the switches and chill......Ken you already know we cruising Thursday and Sunday night.


Hell ya brotha!! I can't wait![/QUOTE]
Sunday cruise. TTT


----------



## 56CHEVY

Skim said:


> Just beware last year they were writing tickets left and right for any hitting of the switch and over extended a arms lol


Yup, I seen that. Couple guys from the Bay area got their rides towed


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

the truth is that practically no cars from Los Angeles or big car club names based in LA will have their car turned down...Politics...Always was and always will...Lowriding is BY FAR the most political car culture out there...Just the way it is


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## Robert =woody65=

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> the truth is that practically no cars from Los Angeles or big car club names based in LA will have their car turned down...Politics...Always was and always will...Lowriding is BY FAR the most political car culture out there...Just the way it is


this one didn't get approved new paint,belly,hood n trunk molded and center console


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

That's fucked up


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


> the truth is that practically no cars from Los Angeles or big car club names based in LA will have their car turned down...Politics...Always was and always will...Lowriding is BY FAR the most political car culture out there...Just the way it is


Not True Homie!! ELITE Got Denied. A lot if Big LA Clubs also, but you got one thing right...... POLITICS


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Ralph B presents said:


> View attachment 1407770


Can We Get some Shows down here in the LA Area?? Theres a Void to Fill with all this BS goin down in Vegas.


----------



## plague

Robert =woody65= said:


> this one didn't get approved new paint,belly,hood n trunk molded and center console
> View attachment 1408202
> View attachment 1408210


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

I wonder how many lifestyle cars will be inside?


----------



## Inked1

Robert =woody65= said:


> this one didn't get approved new paint,belly,hood n trunk molded and center console
> View attachment 1408202
> View attachment 1408210


----------



## ralph9577

Winning in your category doesn't qualify u for Vegas ,you don't need to qualify to compete in classes in Vegas ,but you do have to qualify to compete in sweepstake best of show awards in Vegas, and they do reserve spots for people who have placed in sweepstakes in shows during the tour


----------



## ralph9577

Skim said:


> Just beware last year they were writing tickets left and right for any hitting of the switch and over extended a arms lol


Yea them cops trip bad on the strip we tried cruising the strip the cop was on the other side got out of his car ran across the street and started yelling at a member in front of me cause he had his music on..but it's the way them cops were getting at us that was crazy..he started yelling at the member behind me too scared him and caused him to run into my car...we finally said fuck this and headed back to the hotel after we pulled in that same cop rolls up with seven cop cars behind him telling us to get the fuck off the strip told him we are off the strip we are in our hotel parking lot incase he didn't notice ooooh that got him mad and then he really started trying to get one of us to bite on the shit he was saying.....


----------



## screwed up loco

yeah because there's absolutely no crime east of the strip to protect residents (yeah right) so they have free time to harass drivers on the strip :uh: fuck dem pigs


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Robert =woody65= said:


> this one didn't get approved new paint,belly,hood n trunk molded and center console
> View attachment 1408202
> View attachment 1408210


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

81cutty'elite' said:


> Not True Homie!! ELITE Got Denied. A lot if Big LA Clubs also, but you got one thing right...... POLITICS


damn!!! Thats worse than I thought then!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

X2


----------



## Robert =woody65=

plague said:


> Don't understand how this couldn't get in is it really a space issue for the show


im stay in town and BBQ all weekend with some homies


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

I know the 15 Frwy north was flooded and collapsed out this past weekend and repairs are probably going to be done by next week


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bajito OG

81cutty'elite' said:


> Can We Get some Shows down here in the LA Area?? Theres a Void to Fill with all this BS goin down in Vegas.


----------



## ray-13

Robert =woody65= said:


> this one didn't get approved new paint,belly,hood n trunk molded and center console
> View attachment 1408202
> View attachment 1408210


----------



## reyrey1967

Its my first time going & sounds like my last. I've already made this decision & i haven't even left tha Funk. Sounds like i'm safer if i go to Juarez Mexico


----------



## cadillac tone

final score paid off lowrider to change rules


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

ralph9577 said:


> Yea them cops trip bad on the strip we tried cruising the strip the cop was on the other side got out of his car ran across the street and started yelling at a member in front of me cause he had his music on..but it's the way them cops were getting at us that was crazy..he started yelling at the member behind me too scared him and caused him to run into my car...we finally said fuck this and headed back to the hotel after we pulled in that same cop rolls up with seven cop cars behind him telling us to get the fuck off the strip told him we are off the strip we are in our hotel parking lot incase he didn't notice ooooh that got him mad and then he really started trying to get one of us to bite on the shit he was saying.....


:uh: DAMN hope they don't band super show again


----------



## KERRBSS

My first time going this year, been wanting to go for years. All this shit I'm reading, makes me not wanna go.


----------



## Caballo

If this build got denied, then that show better only be the most amazing shit ever. Otherwise the LV Supershow risks alienating and losing a lot of it's business.


----------



## switches4life

Will find out in on week


----------



## pillo 84 regal

KERRBSS said:


> My first time going this year, been wanting to go for years. All this shit I'm reading, makes me not wanna go.


the show sucks but the ofter show is bad as cruising the strip n the ofter hop is the best. And about cops if you fuck with them they will get you do right and they will not fuck with you. You know some pips do stupid shit.


----------



## jjarez79

O
I GOT ACCEPTED WITH MY TIAS COROLLA AYE! RIGHT IN AT THE ENTRANCE ON A TURNTABLE! ...HA HA HA!


----------



## ed1983

I hear the after hop is the best shit!!! Better than the show


----------



## eastbay_drop

What I hate is you have to send pics in to get approved, but then in past years I've known lowriders that have got denied and yet there are cars on big wheels, bagged trucks, SUVs.... I thought this was lowrider magazine not dub so use the pics and approve the right cars. I really hope it's not like that this year since it's limited space and a lot of lowriders got denied, including myself.


----------



## MILGON

After reading all this, I wana go to see the cars they let in.


----------



## orlando

eastbay_drop said:


> What I hate is you have to send pics in to get approved, but then in past years I've known lowriders that have got denied and yet there are cars on big wheels, bagged trucks, SUVs.... I thought this was lowrider magazine not dub so use the pics and approve the right cars. I really hope it's not like that this year since it's limited space and a lot of lowriders got denied, including myself.


x2


----------



## JustCruisin

KERRBSS said:


> My first time going this year, been wanting to go for years. All this shit I'm reading, makes me not wanna go.


X2


----------



## screwed up loco

:drama:


----------



## Robert =woody65=

MILGON said:


> After reading all this, I wana go to see the cars they let in.


if you go you supporting this this guys that don't give a f.... About you and non of us, they are trying to control us but no support from me at all


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Caballo said:


> If this build got denied, then that show better only be the most amazing shit ever. Otherwise the LV Supershow risks alienating and losing a lot of it's business.


center console if a few


----------



## Robert =woody65=

On the works, belly done same patterns


----------



## BIG LOUU

NICE


----------



## Skim

913ryderWYCO said:


> I wonder how many lifestyle cars will be inside?


If I remember, they go alternate years. They never bring their line up 2 years back to back


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## stormrider

No lifestyle. Cars will be there we bring out 10 new cars when we show at vegas we have had a rough year with losses. In our family


----------



## Barba

Did any of the pegasus club register? and if so, were they accepted?


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Skim said:


> If I remember, they go alternate years. They never bring their line up 2 years back to back


Got yah.


----------



## S1n3rjp

ed1983 said:


> I hear the after hop is the best shit!!! Better than the show


Hell yeah after hop is way better !!!


----------



## CPT BOY

No Pegasus cars jose


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:drama:


----------



## screwed up loco

Went to Vegas for the fight. No issues on the road between so cal and Vegas from last week's storm :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Joe ray is a ******


----------



## Robert =woody65=

BIG LOUU said:


> NICE


thanks Lou


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Where does everyone park there rides when they stay in Vegas ?? How'll parking lot or valet your own?


----------



## MIRACLE

You would think Joe Ray would have the balls to at least come on here and clear the air for everybody, but obviously he dont give a shit. 



ONE8SEVEN said:


> Joe ray is a ******


----------



## Boy.HighClass

74chevy glasshouse said:


> Where does everyone park there rides when they stay in Vegas ?? How'll parking lot or valet your own?


They let us vallet our own last year


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco

*COME VISIT OUR BOOTH AT THE 2014 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW!
SEPTEMBER.21ST-10AM-5PM:thumbsup:

WE WILL HAVE WHEELS,KNOCK-OFFS,HAMMER,WHEEL CHIPS,WHEEL CLEANER & T-SHIRTS!



*


----------



## stormrider

A lot of people take shot at joe and the magazine from behind the computer screen why dont the people making the comments man up and ask what the deal with the new rules for the show are instead of talking shit there was alot of things that were changed for this show just ask why maybe. You will find out the reasons.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

There is No Hype What So Ever for this show in my Opinion. Sucks for the guys that busted their ass on their rides for this show only to get denied.


----------



## EVIL91

81cutty'elite' said:


> There is No Hype What So Ever for this show in my Opinion. Sucks for the guys that busted their ass on their rides for this show only to get denied.


×2


----------



## motoman

Can't wait to see what rides are for sale!


----------



## phatboyz

Or the before hop
CITY II CITY LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY AND HOP OFF! Brought to u by Bigg Maine........HOSTED BY　Young Hogg　AND　HowHigh Hydraulics..........
sat. sep 20th 9pm til 4am at the las vegas convicts club house $10 bucs to enter includes hop and party located at 3100 sirius ave. Las vegas Nv.--------in the hoppin we got 3 categories goin by inches 80in-89in.......90in-99in.......100 and over we dont care if u double or single ​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*come by and check us out..

CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr 89014..

702-578-4884.. hydraulic & air ride parts..*_


----------



## RobLBC

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*come by and check us out..
> 
> CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr 89014..
> 
> 702-578-4884.. hydraulic & air ride parts..*_


Is the CCE v BMH hop still going down?


----------



## bigdogg323

So what actual rides did get accepted anybody know?? :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

I want to wish all our brothers a safe trip out to the show. Its sad how everything was handle. Many of our brothers worked hard on their cars and spent alot of money to just be denied.


----------



## switches4life

phatboyz said:


> Or the before hop
> CITY II CITY LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY AND HOP OFF! Brought to u by Bigg Maine........HOSTED BY　Young Hogg　AND　HowHigh Hydraulics..........
> sat. sep 20th 9pm til 4am at the las vegas convicts club house $10 bucs to enter includes hop and party located at 3100 sirius ave. Las vegas Nv.--------in the hoppin we got 3 categories goin by inches 80in-89in.......90in-99in.......100 and over we dont care if u double or single ​


Hell yeah!!!, can't wait


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## screwed up loco

November? Hope there's no storm or snow. Vegas gets some wacky fall and winter weather sometimes.


----------



## Ralph B presents




----------



## lowdude13

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I want to wish all our brothers a safe trip out to the show. Its sad how everything was handle. Many of our brothers worked hard on their cars and spent alot of money to just be denied.


X2


----------



## pancho pistolas

stormrider said:


> A lot of people take shot at joe and the magazine from behind the computer screen why dont the people making the comments man up and ask what the deal with the new rules for the show are instead of talking shit there was alot of things that were changed for this show just ask why maybe. You will find out the reasons.


the reason these fuckers don't man-up is their fucken youngsters talking shit, step up if you've accomplished what Mr Ray has done for Lowriding ........any takers?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here's goes a little something i put together. Hope you like it homies...... _


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Here's goes a little something i put together. Hope you like it homies...... _


Nice.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


looks like there is a new super show in Vegas


----------



## JustCruisin

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Here's goes a little something i put together. Hope you like it homies...... _


The girl playing on her phone was the best part..


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## MIRACLE

Judging from the FB and IG pics looks like it may be a good show...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice.


 :thumbsup:



JustCruisin said:


> The girl playing on her phone was the best part..


Thanks for watching carnal!


----------



## screwed up loco

MIRACLE said:


> Judging from the FB and IG pics looks like it may be a good show...


----------



## sharks80cutlass

HIGHTIMES PASADENA C.C WILL BE THERE WITH OUR 64 SS IMPALA


----------



## bigdogg323

Why hasnt anybody from LRM has come in here and explain or say there have been changes to the show ahead of time they woodve saved there time and money preparing for this show its just stupid to wait or find out from other people im just hoping theyll get a refund and apologies for this mess they caused smfh :facepalm:


----------



## BUBBTOP60

bigdogg323 said:


> Why hasnt anybody from LRM has come in here and explain or say there have been changes to the show ahead of time they woodve saved there time and money preparing for this show its just stupid to wait or find out from other people im just hoping theyll get a refund and apologies for this mess they caused smfh :facepalm:


Who builds a car for a show they don't even know they will be able to show it at beforehand.......:facepalm:


----------



## screwed up loco

:rofl:


----------



## switches4life

Lots of good sneak pics of the show on fb, looks like still going to be a good show


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

switches4life said:


> Lots of good sneak pics of the show on fb, looks like still going to be a good show


 Link?


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lots of good pics on insta gram. Looks like it's happening. TTT.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## gmo442

It sucks that everybody posts on fb and ig now and doesn't bother to post or link here


----------



## bigdogg323

BUBBTOP60 said:


> Who builds a car for a show they don't even know they will be able to show it at beforehand.......:facepalm:


Uh did it say that smh :uh:


----------



## ElProfeJose

gmo442 said:


> It sucks that everybody posts on fb and ig now and doesn't bother to post or link here


Yeah I know. It's a pain in the ass to post here from my iphone. And from Instagram it's so much easier. Here I have to go to photo bucket and upload it. Then copy the link. Post it. It sounds easy but lots of time photobucket be tripping. Takes like 10 min to load!!!!


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

ElProfeJose said:


> Yeah I know. It's a pain in the ass to post here from my iphone. And from Instagram it's so much easier. Here I have to go to photo bucket and upload it. Then copy the link. Post it. It sounds easy but lots of time photobucket be tripping. Takes like 10 min to load!!!!


post the link


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

ElProfeJose said:


> Yeah I know. It's a pain in the ass to post here from my iphone. And from Instagram it's so much easier. Here I have to go to photo bucket and upload it. Then copy the link. Post it. It sounds easy but lots of time photobucket be tripping. Takes like 10 min to load!!!!


Very true....hopefully they fix it and make it easier to post like on other sites


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

ElProfeJose said:


> Yeah I know. It's a pain in the ass to post here from my iphone. And from Instagram it's so much easier. Here I have to go to photo bucket and upload it. Then copy the link. Post it. It sounds easy but lots of time photobucket be tripping. Takes like 10 min to load!!!!


Use tinypics. Its easier homie. http://tinypic.com/


----------



## switches4life

Dream on photography on fb


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

anyone know If there is anything happing tonight.. Hop or pre show party??


----------



## switches4life

phatboyz said:


> Or the before hop
> CITY II CITY LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND PARTY AND HOP OFF! Brought to u by Bigg Maine........HOSTED BY　Young Hogg　AND　HowHigh Hydraulics..........
> sat. sep 20th 9pm til 4am at the las vegas convicts club house $10 bucs to enter includes hop and party located at 3100 sirius ave. Las vegas Nv.--------in the hoppin we got 3 categories goin by inches 80in-89in.......90in-99in.......100 and over we dont care if u double or single ​


Here


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_I'll post what i can homie's. These are rides going to the event.... _uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Some from the move in! _:cheesy:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Dreamon got great footage on FB


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TONY MONTANA said:


> Dreamon got great footage on FB


https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1546769018868733&set=vb.1406491909563112&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1547070685505233&set=vb.1406491909563112&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1547069528838682&set=vb.1406491909563112&type=2&theater


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1547065508839084&set=vb.1406491909563112&type=2&theater


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

switches4life said:


> Here


Cool thanks homie..


----------



## ElProfeJose

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> post the link


I don't have any pictures player. We are just now on our way


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

They turned lowriders down but theres donks there


----------



## S1n3rjp




----------



## CadillacsFinest

:drama: more pics please


----------



## S1n3rjp

This are in line cuz they are not registered .waiting to get in last minute


----------



## S1n3rjp




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GT


----------



## bigdogg323

Anybody seen final score yet :dunno:


----------



## mikelowsix4

Final score got denied. Lol


----------



## RobLBC

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GT


Nice 720 truck, good to see the mini trucks back.


----------



## PERRO62

mikelowsix4 said:


> Final score got denied. Lol


Denied for what?


----------



## switches4life

bigdogg323 said:


> Anybody seen final score yet :dunno:


It's there


----------



## bigdogg323

switches4life said:


> It's there


I know just seen it on one of dream on videos lol....


----------



## REYXTC

Final Score should win LOTY


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE




----------



## 77doba

saw this at my hotel.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_I agree with the homie earlier. This is the place to post pic's of the show. So were they at? Here's what i can find for the homie's that cant get on Facebook or Instagram. Much Lowrider Luv & Respect! _:thumbsup:
































































_I do this for the homie's! _:h5:


----------



## D.Griego

^^^^^ :thumbsup: Thank's for putting pics up keep them coming.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

D.Griego said:


> ^^^^^ :thumbsup: Thank's for putting pics up keep them coming.


Thanks carnal.


----------



## bigdogg323

Where's the lil like button at  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## luxurysportlowlow

Thanks for postings karnales


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

That cutty is lookin good


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

where is everybody going to hang out after supershow?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_From the Hop Last Night! _:wow:





































_More pic's anybody else? _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Keeping them coming! _:thumbsup:














































_Club Unity!!!!! _:h5:


----------



## bounce13

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Keeping them coming! _:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Club Unity!!!!! _:h5:


Nice!


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

More pics


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions

Does anybody know where the hop is after show?
.


----------



## PABLOC13

Great Pics!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU

NICE PICTURES MORE PLEASE:wow:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86




----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79

Who won for car and truck?


----------



## sour diesel




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Now this is the LAYITLOW i remember! Great pic's brothers! Keep them coming homie's! _:h5:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Now this is the LAYITLOW i remember! Great pic's brothers! Keep them coming homie's! _:h5:


:yes:


----------



## Skim

Cutlass from Texas won LOTY


----------



## Caballo

I'm an Impala guy, but it's cool to see a non-Impala win.


----------



## ABRAXASS

^^^ Is this the 1st time a G-body had won LOTY?


----------



## silent7905

No, Rollin Malo and Orgullo Mexicano both won LOTY.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Callejeros C.C.

JacobSanchezImpressions said:


> Does anybody know where the hop is after show?
> .


Story being told da hop off for tonight well be at Silver Nugger casino on N. Las Vegas BLVD at 8pm n Monday another one by casino Rivera hotel casino


----------



## 454SSallday

CAPRICHOSO86 said:


> View attachment 1416594


lowrider of the year !!!


----------



## chingon68mex

silent7905 said:


> No, Rollin Malo and Orgullo Mexicano both won LOTY.



rollin malo?:dunno:


----------



## S1n3rjp

After show everyone posted at (silver nugget casino ) it's packed right now


----------



## S1n3rjp

Nvm everyone still posted


----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## reyrey1967

congrats to the king 2014 lowrider of the year long live the king


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## reyrey1967

Its fun here in vegas


----------



## switches4life

Hell yeah the after hop is the place to be


----------



## gmo442

Where is it poppin now? Its dead at silver nugget , everyone left


----------



## kingcutty

LoOpY said:


> *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:VEGAS SS13:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:                * ​


Nice....


----------



## bigdogg323

Kiloz said:


>


The car looks badass af but all that engraving makes the chrome look to wrinkled thou if it had less it wood look a lot better jm.02


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_A few more from Instagram..... _uffin:




































_
Club Unity! _:h5:


----------



## drasticbean

I had a nice time


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## bigdogg323

:wow:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_You vato's got to see this. This video was shot by Lowrider Magazine. Makes you feel like you went to the show.... _:drama:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152719899853874


----------



## Caballo

Ooowieeeee. Those are some crazy good photos.


----------



## ALCATRAZ

silent7905 said:


> No, Rollin Malo and Orgullo Mexicano both won LOTY.


Can't forget Strictly Business. The first G-body to win LOTY.


----------



## OLDCARSGARAGE

reyrey1967 said:


> congrats to the king 2014 lowrider of the year long live the king


SO I GUESS GOLD IS BACK? SEEN A FEW MORE THAN BEFORE SPORTIN GOLD UNDIES AND OUTIES.


----------



## antdogbrownsociety

Were do we get score sheets at


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _You vato's got to see this. This video was shot by Lowrider Magazine. Makes you feel like you went to the show.... _:drama:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152719899853874


Good video player. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 77doba

I need to come this way more often..


----------



## ElProfeJose

Is the majestics hop today? Does anyone have the flyer?


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## ElProfeJose

Didn't take many pics. But this is what a have 
























Congrats to brother Nelson and his dad brother Ralph on their second place in their category 









Brother Jose on 1st place on his tryke 






Brother Zeek and Marina on 2nd place in his category 





Here are the rest of the pics 







Some on the strip


----------



## bounce13

ElProfeJose said:


> Is the majestics hop today? Does anyone have the flyer?


X2


----------



## rolling deep

Hit the strip Saturday night it started raining. Had to hurry up and put the top up.


----------



## rolling deep

Hit the strip after the show was out allmost all night and hit
Up a few of the hops to was a good night. Alot of nice rides
Out there not scared to take them out. Give them props.


----------



## rolling deep




----------



## rolling deep




----------



## 64Rag

So who won the rest of the sweepstakes: like orginal of the year, traditional,bomb,and bomb truck?


----------



## rolling deep

After a long night kids feel asleep. Had a good time meet good people .


----------



## BUBBTOP60

Any more picts of that yellow 67???


----------



## sammysavage5

After hop


bounce13 said:


> X2


----------



## gmo442

What time is the after hop? Its not on the flyer ?


----------



## Skim

The hop starts at 1 Riviera parking lot on the side of the casino


----------



## ElProfeJose

Skim said:


> The hop starts at 1 Riviera parking lot on the side of the casino


Thanks player.


----------



## ElProfeJose

rolling deep said:


> View attachment 1417242
> 
> Hit the strip after the show was out allmost all night and hit
> Up a few of the hops to was a good night. Alot of nice rides
> Out there not scared to take them out. Give them props.


X2 props to those who cruised their clean ass cars and trucks. Hope that those from out of town made it home safe!! 

We were cruising last night it was off the hook. Didn't see any cops tripping last night.


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

rolling deep said:


> View attachment 1417298
> 
> After a long night kids feel asleep. Had a good time meet good people .


great shot


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## kingoflacz

found some pics, everyones looking on post your ride thread.......;p;


----------



## kingoflacz

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Now this is the LAYITLOW i remember! Great pic's brothers! Keep them coming homie's! _:h5:


 iknow damn people was wondering what happened to site,need to update site to more of a social media thats easy to navigate like inso-grahm


----------



## Caballo

After seeing all the recent pages of pics I'm amazed at how the lowrider community can create literal works of art as compared to the other types of car customization. Pro-touring is cool, rat rods are killer, NCRS is nice, but I don't think anything achieves the combined levels of artistry and engineering that lowriders have. The over-the-top paint is the first thing that catches your eye, but the creative mechanical design, complex integration, and incredible attention to detail reveals itself the further you look. I'm humbled to have been around some of these creations, yet proud at the same time to be a participant in this culture. :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDCARSGARAGE

Caballo said:


> After seeing all the recent pages of pics I'm amazed at how the lowrider community can create literal works of art as compared to the other types of car customization. Pro-touring is cool, rat rods are killer, NCRS is nice, but I don't think anything achieves the combined levels of artistry and engineering that lowriders have. The over-the-top paint is the first thing that catches your eye, but the creative mechanical design, complex integration, and incredible attention to detail reveals itself the further you look. I'm humbled to have been around some of these creations, yet proud at the same time to be a participant in this culture. :thumbsup:


 half of this stuff comes from hotrodding.


----------



## phatboyz

Real eye candy!


----------



## gmo442

sammysavage5 said:


> After hop


Just getting busy now ,hella hoppers getting ready
looks like it will go past 8pm in the lot on the right side of the riviera


----------



## impalajoe71

Nice!


----------



## 454SSallday

phatboyz said:


> View attachment 1417618
> Real eye candy!


Those skirts are sick !!


----------



## S1n3rjp

gmo442 said:


> Just getting busy now ,hella hoppers getting ready
> looks like it will go past 8pm in the lot on the right side of the riviera


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1417850&stc=1&d=1411440935http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1417842&stc=1&d=1411440935
Shit is cracking at Rivera !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

S1n3rjp said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1417850&stc=1&d=1411440935http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1417842&stc=1&d=1411440935
> Shit is cracking at Rivera !!!


X2 !!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

g
reat pics


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

post pics of the after hot please or videos :-!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Kiloz said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## D.Griego

Nice Pics Everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSupreme84

who won traditional & who won club of the year?


----------



## drasticbean

DONT WORRY ... I HAVE TONS OF PICS AND I WONT LET YOU GUYS DOWN...ALL IM SAYING IS I WILL BE POSTING PICS FOR A WHILE BEFORE IM DONE. ....BRINGING LAY IT LOW BACK.., NO ONE POST SHOW PICTURES ANYMORE.*
FUCK THAT SHIT,....IM GONNA START MY TOPIC SOON.*

LETS BRING LAY IT LOW BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

Great piccs guys. Lets bring this site back. ?!!!!


----------



## D.Griego

^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

Great piccs guys. Lets bring this site back. ?!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Shit if id of been able to make the show, id of took pics of all 400 entries using my new canon eos 20D but maybe next time, glad you made it out tis year tho bean, last year was dead as far as pics went.


----------



## low4ever

reyrey1967 said:


> congrats to the king 2014 lowrider of the year long live the king


Payfred is that you in front of the LOTY bro?:wave:


----------



## low4life.toyo

Back home from Vegas and even though I didnt place with my Rag 64 was the best experience ever. Just would like to encourage everyone from the Midwest to always believe in your dreams because they do come true because mine did this past weekend. God Bless all the Lowriders Lovers WorldWide :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

drasticbean said:


> DONT WORRY ... I HAVE TONS OF PICS AND I WONT LET YOU GUYS DOWN...ALL IM SAYING IS I WILL BE POSTING PICS FOR A WHILE BEFORE IM DONE. ....BRINGING LAY IT LOW BACK.., NO ONE POST SHOW PICTURES ANYMORE.*
> FUCK THAT SHIT,....IM GONNA START MY TOPIC SOON.*
> 
> LETS BRING LAY IT LOW BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST ME




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## Caballo

^^^^^^ I'm speechless after all those pics and rides. Holy shiatsu!


----------



## Caballo

drasticbean said:


> DONT WORRY ... I HAVE TONS OF PICS AND I WONT LET YOU GUYS DOWN...ALL IM SAYING IS I WILL BE POSTING PICS FOR A WHILE BEFORE IM DONE. ....BRINGING LAY IT LOW BACK.., NO ONE POST SHOW PICTURES ANYMORE.*
> FUCK THAT SHIT,....IM GONNA START MY TOPIC SOON.*
> 
> LETS BRING LAY IT LOW BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I guess I'll be visiting that thread regularly then.


----------



## reyrey1967

:worship::thumbsup::h5::fool2::around::yes::run::drama::naughty: Those are some amazing pics homie


----------



## Skim

drasticbean said:


> Great piccs guys. Lets bring this site back. !!!!


I agree. Lotta people left the site for facebook Instagram and other
Social networks. I remember when this was the place to be. Everyone waited for Bean to start his thread. Those were good days on here.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Afterlife

drasticbean said:


> DONT WORRY ... I HAVE TONS OF PICS AND I WONT LET YOU GUYS DOWN...ALL IM SAYING IS I WILL BE POSTING PICS FOR A WHILE BEFORE IM DONE. ....BRINGING LAY IT LOW BACK.., NO ONE POST SHOW PICTURES ANYMORE.*
> FUCK THAT SHIT,....IM GONNA START MY TOPIC SOON.*
> 
> LETS BRING LAY IT LOW BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2


----------



## reyrey1967

Did i over look it or wuz there no lifestyle cars at the super show?


----------



## atlascustoms

Great Pictures Just Me! :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

Don't think there was one , wonder why


----------



## Skim

reyrey1967 said:


> Did i over look it or wuz there no lifestyle cars at the super show?


I think they show every other year if I'm not mistaken


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Skim said:


> I agree. Lotta people left the site for facebook Instagram and other
> Social networks. I remember when this was the place to be. Everyone waited for Bean to start his thread. Those were good days on here.


Forget them, the true layitlower's are the ones that stayed with the site thru thick and thin, did not split when the rat race changed course, so what if gary sold the site to some puppet controlled by autoguide, dont mean the sites dead, lets bring this bitch back!


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA

LowSupreme84 said:


> who won traditional & who won club of the year?


Abel Zavala "El Robado" 64 Imperials NM took traditonal of year.


----------



## ElProfeJose

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Forget them, the true layitlower's are the ones that stayed with the site thru thick and thin, did not split when the rat race changed course, so what if gary sold the site to some puppet controlled by autoguide, dont mean the sites dead, lets bring this bitch back!


True!!


----------



## 454SSallday

GOOD FOR IMPERIALS GOOD NEWS


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Skim said:


> I agree. Lotta people left the site for facebook Instagram and other
> Social networks. I remember when this was the place to be. Everyone waited for Bean to start his thread. Those were good days on here.


I'll second that! ?


----------



## TINO'G'




----------



## TINO'G'




----------



## TINO'G'




----------



## TINO'G'




----------



## TINO'G'




----------



## TINO'G'




----------



## TINO'G'




----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## ed1983

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Abel Zavala "El Robado" 64 Imperials NM took traditonal of year.


:thumbsup::guns::machinegun:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> Forget them, the true layitlower's are the ones that stayed with the site thru thick and thin, did not split when the rat race changed course, so what if gary sold the site to some puppet controlled by autoguide, dont mean the sites dead, lets bring this bitch back!


X2


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

JustCruisin said:


>


You da man!


----------



## 454SSallday

TINO'G' said:


> View attachment 1418754
> View attachment 1418818
> View attachment 1418898


WASNT FEELING FINAL SCORE TILL I SAW THESE PICS GREAT PIXS CAR LOOKS VERY NICE GREAT DETAIL.. FOR EVERYBODY POSTING PICS GREAT JOB AND THANKS


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

A teaser video from the Lowrider Supershow LasVegas 9/15 by Ancheta Workshop.

http://vimeo.com/106895124


----------



## 454SSallday

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> A teaser video from the Lowrider Supershow LasVegas 9/15 by Ancheta Workshop.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/106895124


THATS SICC!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pics!!


----------



## Chucky-818

Tmf


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## phatboyz

Showtime on the way back to Cali


----------



## EL MOOSE

JustCruisin said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

Cruisin after the show..


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## D.Griego

^^^^Nice flicks!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JustCruisin

After hop on Monday..


----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## JustCruisin




----------



## drasticbean

Great pictures !!!!!


----------



## JUST ME

Great pics ReyRey


----------



## BigPunn831

Great pics everybody!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Nice pics everyone keep them coming....


----------



## low4life.toyo

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Nice pics everyone keep them coming....


:thumbsup:


----------



## 83MCinBmore




----------



## 83MCinBmore




----------



## ElProfeJose

Damn good pics. It was a great show in my opinion. Too bad it was limited space and no hop. But there were plenty of other hops that you could have hit up. TTT


----------



## JUST ME

*







*


----------



## reyrey1967

These pictures are better than facebook, oh that's right how would I know I don't have facebook lol:bowrofl:


----------



## DKM ATX

drasticbean said:


> DONT WORRY ... I HAVE TONS OF PICS AND I WONT LET YOU GUYS DOWN...ALL IM SAYING IS I WILL BE POSTING PICS FOR A WHILE BEFORE IM DONE. ....BRINGING LAY IT LOW BACK.., NO ONE POST SHOW PICTURES ANYMORE.*
> FUCK THAT SHIT,....IM GONNA START MY TOPIC SOON.*
> 
> LETS BRING LAY IT LOW BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X1000


----------



## reyrey1967

Skim said:


> I think they show every other year if I'm not mistaken


What about Pegasus anybody see their cars out there? I didnt see any


----------



## JustCruisin

Seen both these sweet ridez cruisin down the blvd..! :thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Heres some pics I took over the weekend in Vegas


----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE

Texas Shaped Lower A Arms


----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## rollindeep408

JustCruisin said:


> Seen both these sweet ridez cruisin down the blvd..! :thumbsup:


That's dope just like el Rey took his loty win down the strip when he won didn't see that cutty on the strip .......,


----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE

WELL FELLAS HOPE YOU LIKE THE PICS SO FAR. WILL POST LOTS MORE TOMORROW. GOING BACK TO WORK TOMORROW.. SO GOT TO CALL IT A NIGHT.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Thanks For The Pics...:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967

Bad azz pics homie thanks


----------



## Caspy

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Some from the move in! _:cheesy:


The black 64 on the bottom it's from Illegal Toys all the way from Oklahoma City thanks for taking this pic


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

Awesome pics! Great coverage.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_Serna

Great pics..


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Here's some of my fav six foe pics from the show:

This here is the homie Vic's six foe:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## BUBBTOP60

GREAT WHITE said:


>


Love this ride!uffin:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## JUST ME




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## ElProfeJose

That's right post the pics up. TTT


----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

^^^^^ and that's all folks!


----------



## ABRAXASS

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


Any side pics of this.....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ABRAXASS said:


> Any side pics of this.....


I'll check bro. 

I took a bunch of pics.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ONE8SEVEN said:


>


Yeah,

That's a sick ride. 

Noticed it was perhpas the only one (or one of two) bombas I posted?!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Any more pics? Videos?


----------



## phatboyz




----------



## JustCruisin

ElProfeJose said:


> Any more pics? Videos?


I have cruising and hop vids, but have yet to master how to post em up..?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

ABRAXASS said:


> Any side pics of this.....


This is the only one I found.



It's hard to take side pics when there's a lot of people walking by.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


----------



## CadillacTom

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


Is that Hoe Depot?


----------



## ElProfeJose

JustCruisin said:


> I have cruising and hop vids, but have yet to master how to post em up..?


I post them on YouTube player then copy the link in that little movie icon up there


----------



## OG 61

Nice Pic everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## 64DROPP

I notice not too many bombs!!!


----------



## DKM ATX

Thanks for posting the pictures Aztlan Exile


----------



## DKM ATX

Thanks for the pics Great White


----------



## RobLBC

CadillacTom said:


> Is that Hoe Depot?


I think Hoe Depot is a 63


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

64DROPP said:


> I notice not too many bombs!!!


There were a bunch bro, but i like six foes more. 

I'll try to post some pics of a few other bombas i took a pic of.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

DKM ATX said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures Aztlan Exile


No prob


----------



## RobLBC

Any minitrucks at the show?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

CadillacTom said:


> Is that Hoe Depot?


Dont know bro. 

Sorry


----------



## RobLBC

Nice pics Aztlan_Exile


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

RobLBC said:


> Any minitrucks at the show?


I saw a few but i did not take pics, sorry.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

RobLBC said:


> Nice pics Aztlan_Exile


Thanks,

I took them with my cell.


----------



## JustCruisin

64DROPP said:


> I notice not too many bombs!!!


About 19 or so..


----------



## JustCruisin

RobLBC said:


> Any minitrucks at the show?




















A couple newer s-10s but I didn't get pics of em..


----------



## CadillacTom

RobLBC said:


> I think Hoe Depot is a 63


You're right, Homie. Good looking out.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

After hop was packed.


----------



## RobLBC

JustCruisin said:


> A couple newer s-10s but I didn't get pics of em..


Nice pics JustCruisin, thanks


----------



## EL MOOSE

Aztlan_Exile said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GREAT WHITE

DKM ATX said:


> Thanks for the pics Great White


No problem bro ... You Guys ready for some more ..


----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE

Should have went in on Saturday to take some better pics .. Hard to take good pics with hella people in your way .. lol


----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE

Show Status


----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## ElProfeJose

Big props to great white for taking Time out of his day to post these pics for those that couldn't make it out to Vegas.


----------



## ElProfeJose

There are currently 16 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 12 guests)
ElProfeJose 454SSallday IdeasOne


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography. _uffin:












































_

Just thought i'd share..... _:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805

CAN SOMEONE POST UP ALL THE BEST OF SHOW WINNERS....THX GUYS!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## GREAT WHITE

ElProfeJose said:


> Big props to great white for taking Time out of his day to post these pics for those that couldn't make it out to Vegas.


NP bro.. My bad on not posting many up last night, ill post more tonight.. Baby woke up last night so had to put her back to bed. Never was able to make it back on.


----------



## GREAT WHITE

LuxuriouSMontreaL said:


>


Nice pics son.


----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE




----------



## GREAT WHITE

That's all from me fellas


----------



## JustCruisin

GREAT WHITE said:


> That's all from me fellas


Was that you guys..? I was standing in that exact same spot snappin pics w my phone..


----------



## Boy.HighClass




----------



## Boy.HighClass

My car at ss


----------



## reyrey1967

Thank to all the layitlowriders for all the dope pics:worship:


----------



## imp1962

Illegal toys made the 17hr drive to vegas this year! Here's our line up


----------



## imp1962




----------



## Aztlan_Exile

GREAT WHITE said:


>


Is this the low rider of the year?


----------



## oneofakind

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Is this the low rider of the year?


No


----------



## BUBBTOP60

Boy.HighClass said:


>


ranks right up there with worst trunk mural ever....


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Is this the low rider of the year?


simon it is!!


----------



## GREAT WHITE

JustCruisin said:


> Was that you guys..? I was standing in that exact same spot snappin pics w my phone..


Wasn't us.. I seen this walking into the casino so I decided to snap a shot.. Lol


----------



## GREAT WHITE

BUBBTOP60 said:


> ranks right up there with worst trunk mural ever....


Lol


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> simon it is!!


Lol


----------



## GREAT WHITE

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Is this the low rider of the year?


No .. This one is 









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boy.HighClass

BUBBTOP60 said:


> ranks right up there with worst trunk mural ever....


Thanks sorry it didnt come out how you wanted it


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Boy.HighClass said:


> Thanks sorry it didnt come out how you wanted it


:rofl:


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy

GREAT WHITE said:


> No .. This one is


[/QUOTE]

They look the same to me! :dunno:




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chingon68mex

thats racist,,


----------



## PERRO62

imp1962 said:


>


Nice rides. Props on your trip.. Digging those 64s:thumbsup:


----------



## imp1962

PERRO62 said:


> Nice rides. Props on your trip.. Digging those 64s:thumbsup:


Appreciate it


----------



## plague

DKM ATX said:


> Thanks for the pics Great White


Yeah thanks for takin time out to do that cause that's a lot of pics for those of us who didn't make it Mr white.
Other people too


----------



## RobLBC

imp1962 said:


>


Nice to see the mini trucks back out. Nice looking Isuzu.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

Justdippin cc fresno cali


----------



## DKM ATX

Bump


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## beentheredonethat6

JustCruisin said:


> A couple newer s-10s but I didn't get pics of em..


 Nice thanks for sharing pictures


----------



## JustCruisin

beentheredonethat6 said:


> Nice thanks for sharing pictures


That was last years show I went to, posted a whole bunch of pics on here..
Wish peeps would do the same..


----------



## beentheredonethat6

JustCruisin said:


> That was last years show I went to, posted a whole bunch of pics on here..
> Wish peeps would do the same..


Lol I just seen the date.. Lol yea more picks .. ..


----------

